# Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2009



## Wabbitdad12

January 1, 2009

Well I am not sure whether to continue with this blog or create a new one for 2009.

Last night before my wife and I left for her sisters to bring in the New Years, I thought well I better take of the buns now and I won't have to do it when we get back (not knowing what time that would be). I am glad I did, my brother and sister n law introduced us to Mexican Train dominoes. We played it until 3am this morning and got home around 4am. I haven't stayed out that late in years!

I think the bunny's were happy that I fed them before I left though, it would only have been 8 hours past their normal supper time!


Here is the link to the herds 2008 blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31647&forum_id=6&page=1


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Velvet has been having some trouble lately and money has been tight. Its going to be even tighter because Karen aka Wabbitmom12 lost her job just before Christmas. Hey thanks, Merry Christmas and by the way the company is closing its doors December 31st!.

Anyway, I have now gotten some Pen-G and some needles. It turns out that you cannot return insulin needles, so Iwent to CVS Pharmacy long after I wanted to go outlast night, to get a bigger syringe and larger needle for Velvet. I told the pharmacist my dilemma, he found the 25 gauge needle the same I've used in the past on Barney. He sold me 40 for half price, turns out he likes furry creatures like rabbits.

I have kept the Pen-G refrigerated just like it was at TSC. I managed to get 2cc's into a syringe and like the directions said I let it warm up. I then went to inject it into Velvet and the syringe plunger would not budge! I pulled it out of Velvet and tried to push on it and it still wouldn't budge, so I put a little more force on the plunger and it shot the needle right off of the syringe and the Pen-G in a line across the floor of my living room and ontoKaren's picture of a snowman, which had some extra white dots on it now. The needle ricochet off my desk and landed somewhere in front of the TV (I eventually found it). I think its something to do with the syringe type. There were some 1 ml needles in the box and the needle was just pushed on the end and not screwed on and those worked fine.

My question is this, is this normal? What am I doing wrong? Obviously this is my first experience with Pen-G and so far things are not going as planned (Dave's version Murphy law).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Many of you have probably seen the game Raving Rabbids (rabbits) game for the Wii. I just got the first one today, hope to get Raving Rabbids 2 for my b-day. The game's premise is the rabbits rise up to take over the world and you play as a character captured on the first day by the rabbits.

The game is hilarious! If you have a chance to play it you will become addicted. 

Just another reminder to keep an eye our bunny's!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I forgot to mention this when I was on earlier.

I went to clean rabbit cages Saturday and when I got to Thumpers, I pulled out his shredded phone book and then I looked for his toys. I had placed a box in his cage earlier in the week for him to chew on and it has a lid that is attached to one side so it closes over the contents. I opened the box and he had placed all his toys in that cardboard box. 

I guess that is his little toy box. A well organized bunny!


----------



## LuvaBun

I had the exact same trouble when I had to give Pernod her injections. I went blue in the face trying to get the plunger down!!

Can Thumper come here and teach my two to be tidy, please? Clever boy 

Jan


----------



## xeblic

Success! I got some larger needles and was able to give Velvet her shot. She wasn't too pleased with me afterwards, but in a few moments I am going to give her an extra craisin for her shot.

Carmel was a naughty boy last night/this morning. It got a hold of the curtain next to his cage and pulled it in and chewed a couple of nice holes in it. Evidently, blue cloth is very tasty.

*Note to self, make sure your daughter or wife is not logged in before posting!-Wabbitdad12*


----------



## LuvaBun

*xeblic wrote:*


> *Note to self, make sure your daughter or wife is not logged in before posting!-Wabbitdad12*


Lol! I wondered who was injecting Velvet 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am amazed! I am in shock!:shock: 

Velvet has had two shots and the results are amazing! Her eyes have cleared up and no giant bunny boogers today! I hope this continues she looks so much better then she did on Saturday. I wish I had taken before pictures.


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am amazed! I am in shock!:shock:
> 
> Velvet has had two shots and the results are amazing! Her eyes have cleared up and no giant bunny boogers today! I hope this continues she looks so much better then she did on Saturday. I wish I had taken before pictures.




Woohoo! That's really great news...here's to Velvet's continued progress! :hug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Glad you're a Raving Rabbids fan now, Dave! I've been addicted for a few years... 
If you get the Raving Rabbids TV party, you can go down snow slides on your butt!
I like the one in RR I where you get to close the cabana doors while the rabbids are changing. Gotta love getting shot in the head with a plunger!
Never fails to make my day!

I'm pleased to read that Velvet is improving 

Autumn


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Autumn, I am really interested to see how she is this Saturday.

Raving Rabbids game is just pointless fun, I love it. I also found out I have no rhythm when it comes to the dance game.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was relieved Sunday night regarding Velvet that maybe she was weak, but my concerns were put to rest when Charlie (55 pound lap dog Pointer/Springer Spaniel mix) walked near Velvet and she promptly grunted and charged at him, forcing Charlie to run into the dining room.

I realized Velvet was still in charge of the house!


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Velvet is obviously feeling better - poor Charlie 

Glad to hear the treatment is working 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Jan, yeah poor Charlie knows the buns are higher in the pack order them he is.

Tonight was cage cleaning night for the herd. When I finally got to Carmel's and Titan cages I let them both out while I work on some more. They get along well and Titan is just such a relax guy. 

The two of them went their separate ways and explored the bunny room and chinned everything they could and everything the other had. Finally, little Carmel comes up behind Titan and tries to mount him. Titan just hops away, but Carmel would leave him alone. Titan never turned around and tried to fight he just hopped away, still Carmel would leave him alone so Titan takes a big leap across the room. Carmel sat for a moment and then hopped towards poor Titan again. At this point Titan must have had enough and made a bee line to his cage.

Once again, I don't think the smaller breeds know they are the smaller buns. Its not size that counts it bunattitude!


----------



## DeniseJP

That Velvet chase reminded me of a Holland Lop we had (years ago) named Hershey. He was the best escape artist (luckily we had a fenced in yard at the time) and his favorite game was to chase our Basset Hound, Emily, who had no idea her ancestors may have hunted rabbits. 

Hershey first decided to mount Emily when she was minding her own business... she was horrified and used to bolt for our patio, where Hershey could not go (or chose not to go so as not to really offend Emily).

You have to love the crazy stuff our animals do. I loveyour blog - I hope Karen can find a new job (I was laid off prior to Christmas some years ago but was hired in the best job I have had and have been here for 4+ years)- I hope that when one door closes, another opens for her.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

While sitting on my couch trying to win World War II via Xbox, Rudy was not at helpfull. 

I don't have all the commands memorized so occasionally I would have to refer back to the instructions. While trying to complete my objective Rudy was tossing the plastic game box on the floor and also the remote. I would pause the game put them back up on the couch next to me and he would hop down, pick them up and throw them back on the floor. He would then go to the other end of the couch and plop down and watch, as soon as I put the box and remote back on the couch here he would come again and toss them on the floor.

He wouldn't stick around to get petted he would hop away as if to say "my work here is done", I eventually had to let the Germans win the battle and stop the game until Rudy decided he wanted to hop back to his humble abode.

This morning while filling water bottles in the kitchen, I had left Rudys cage door open to let him have some free time before I had to leave to take my daughter to school and myself to work. 

While at the kitchen sink filling water bottles, I had this feeling I was being watched. I turned around and there was Rudy in the dining room, head stretched out watching me. Once I had the last water bottle done and placed in the little tub I use to carry them, he hopped back down the hallway and into his cage. I felt happy knowing that I had his seal of approval on my task.

I have been evaluated many times in my life, but Rudy must have had complaints so he had to inspect my work to let the rest of the herd know I was doing it right. Whew! I hate that kind of stress so early in the morning!


----------



## tonyshuman

to comment on syringes: 25ga is a pretty small needle. Pen G is usually a pretty thick liquid, so it probably won't go smoothly through such a small needle. I bet the insulin syringes have a larger gauge (smaller number = larger gauge, that always confuses me!!). 

Should I get the Rabbids for wii? My favorite game on wii is the cow racing in Wii Play.:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> to comment on syringes: 25ga is a pretty small needle. Pen G is usually a pretty thick liquid, so it probably won't go smoothly through such a small needle. I bet the insulin syringes have a larger gauge (smaller number = larger gauge, that always confuses me!!).
> 
> Should I get the Rabbids for wii? My favorite game on wii is the cow racing in Wii Play.:biggrin2:



The insulin syringes I got were too small, 31gauge, I gave those to my father-n-law. He is diabetic and he can use them. I got 20 gauge needles from my vet and those are working well.

Definitely get the Raving Rabbids for wii! If you like riding cows, you will like tossing cows and riding pigs! and filling advancing herds of rabbits swimming goggles with carrot juice to keep them away. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Velvet seems to be making progress everytime I see her. Last night while trying to give her a shot, she displayed her bunnytude!, more like her old self. When I gave her the first shot, she just sat there didn't move, last night she would sit still! After the shot I got this "I'll get even with you later!" look.


----------



## polly

Glad she is responding well Dave and don't you love it when your buns are helpful and tidy up for you


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Velvet seems to be making progress everytime I see her. Last night while trying to give her a shot, she displayed her bunnytude!, more like her old self.


[align=center]arty0002:
[/align]
[align=center]Go Velvet Go!
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks everyone. I didn't think I had a picture of her before her shots but I discovered I had a couple on my camera, taken on December 29th and January 3rd before she was given any shots.

Here are some before and after pictures, show how much things have changed in only a few days.

*Before the shots of Pen-G with procaine*












*After the shots of Pen-G with procaine*








These pictures were taken last night. The picture on the left behind her neck shows the ouchy spot from her injection the night before, I think it was a little worse because she jumped while I was giving it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She is quite a bunny, when I got her out last night to take the pictures, I never would have thought I would be happy to have her charge, grunt or try and bite me.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Dave - I've had that same thing happen with the area around the eye...I have three or four bunnies that are prone to it.

I put bag balm on the skin to help it stay moist and heal up. I think you can get bag balm at Walmart - for probably under $5. It is in a green tin.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday and today we got about ten inches of snow. I came home from work and discovered my neighbor had snowblowed my driveway and sidewalk, including the spot my car was before I left. It had snowed heavily while I was gone so I had to do it again. 

Once that was done, I took Tiny outside for his first taste of winter in Indiana. I don't think he was impressed, he liked being inside the house in his nice warm cage. He almost blends in with the snow though.






A few days back I mentioned that Thumper had put all his toys neatly in a little cardboard box I put in his cage. Once I discoverered that I naturally had to dump them out. Well he put them back inside the box again. Here is a picture of the box closed and with his toys inside. If only my teenagers would take a lesson from Thumper my house would be so much cleaner.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I had gotten Titan out last night to watch TV with me and he is such a good boy when he is out in the living room. It is funny to watch this big big rabbit being so timid about jumping off of the couch. When he is on the floor all he has to do is sit up and his head is well above the cushion on the couch.

He watched a couple of George Lopez shows on Nickelodeon and then hopped back to the bunny room to pee in front of Thumper and Baby's cages, afterwards he hopped back into his cage for the night.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Awww! Poor Titan! Hope he didn't catch you chuckling!
Velvet's eye looks miles better. What an improvement over just a few days!

Thumper is better organized than I am... He's welcome to come "visit"( :nasty for as long as he wants! Wish my guys were that OCD when it comes to cleanup 

Tiny looks like he disapproves of the snow. He reminds me of a little arctic hare... how exotic  

ETA: I rock the dance section on Rabbids... Hurling the cow is not my forte, though...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

In Raving Rabbids I finally passed the dance game on my own!:woohoo

Now I am having trouble with the little marble in the brain game.

Yeah, Tiny was not at all a happy camper about the snow. I could almost hear him saying "dude, if I was meant to be standing on snow there would be snow inside my cage inside the house!"


----------



## Wabbitdad12

After one week of shots I am declaring Velvet recovered. Her eyes are bright, they have a mischievous twinkle in them, fur is growing back in where it had come out around her eyes and was all matted, and she is letting everyone know again who is in charge!

Last night when Wabbitmom (Karen) and I went to give her a shot, she bit Karen. Karen wasn't happy, but when we first startedVelvet would just sit there so the bite was sort of o.k., painful and bruisey, but o.k.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Last night when Wabbitmom (Karen) and I went to give her a shot, she bit Karen. Karen wasn't happy, but when we first startedVelvet would just sit there so the bite was sort of o.k., painful and bruisey, but o.k.


Hmmm, I wonder if the bite would still be OK if a certain Wabbitdad had been the victim 

Great to hear that Velvet is recovered, though 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm glad she is doing better sorry she bit your wife. I have been bit by a flemish....not fun.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Last night when Wabbitmom (Karen) and I went to give her a shot, she bit Karen. Karen wasn't happy, but when we first startedVelvet would just sit there so the bite was sort of o.k., painful and bruisey, but o.k.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if the bite would still be OK if a certain Wabbitdad had been the victim
Click to expand...


:yeahthat: 

Yeah, I always get elected to help hold the buns around the front, whenever we have to do a procedure. I've been bitten probably twice as much as Dave. Don't get me wrong - he's had a couple of doosies, including one which involved an emergency room visit - but I generally get the worst part of it. This summer, I got bitten at the rabbit barn during the fair. When I went running, with a very bloody finger and 2 more bites on the forearm, up to the office for first aid, I got a disapproving look and this comment: "This is why we have signs up that say don't put your fingers in the rabbit cages!" To which I shouted, "DUDE!! My own rabbit did this!!" (Give me some first aid, you dimwit! :tantrum


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Last night when Wabbitmom (Karen) and I went to give her a shot, she bit Karen. Karen wasn't happy, but when we first startedVelvet would just sit there so the bite was sort of o.k., painful and bruisey, but o.k.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if the bite would still be OK if a certain Wabbitdad had been the victim
> 
> Great to hear that Velvet is recovered, though
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...


Yeah, ah, sure.

Dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night I got Rudy and Pudge out for a little while. Once Pudge reminded Rudy of who is in charge, they spent a lot of time cuddled together and Pudge made sure Rudy was properly groomed for the evening out.

Pudge has been a little shy lately, but has been getting better the last day or two, I've been giving her a lot of nose rubs.


----------



## LuvaBun

Hmmm, methinks it's been a long time since we had Pudge pictures 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Hmmm, methinks it's been a long time since we had Pudge pictures
> 
> Jan


Your wish is my command....







Pudge :inlove:Rudy


----------



## LuvaBun

Thank you :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh I love Rudy! What a fuzzy disapprover! He looks so snuggly. :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> In Raving Rabbids I finally passed the dance game on my own!:woohoo
> 
> Now I am having trouble with the little marble in the brain game.
> 
> Yeah, Tiny was not at all a happy camper about the snow. I could almost hear him saying "dude, if I was meant to be standing on snow there would be snow inside my cage inside the house!"



lol poor Tiny...

I bought the Rabbids TV Party game last week too! Loving it so far. Made me super tired. Also i played the instrumental mini game that's kinda like Rock Band with my bro. The song was Britney Spears' "Toxic". I was the percussion in "musician" mode. He was the electronic noisemaker in "apprentice" mode. There are so many drums in that song. Let's just say my bro only had to move his wii-mote once every 30 seconds. And he somehow ended up with the same points as me. :grumpy:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Oh I love Rudy! What a fuzzy disapprover! He looks so snuggly. :inlove:


Oh, yes! He's a lover bun. And altogether SQUEESHEE.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night, when I got home I was talking to Karen (Wabbitmom) and in the five minutes we talked the temperature dropped 2 degrees to -5F. I decided to check the wood supply by the wood burner and discovered that was about empty. So I loaded it up with what was on the patio and after doing that I had to go out to the wood pile at the end of my acre lot and get some more. A acre is a lot longer when your freezing!

Once back in the house and grabbing my inhaler I went and cleaned bunny cages. Ms Skippery (black lionhead) enjoyed her time out as did Blueberry (mini-rex). Although I think Skippery enjoyed it less when Blueberry ran by and peed on her. Rudy had fun also, he came down the hallway and I discovered him tasting one of my work shirts I had tossed on the floor.

Later on, while watching CSI, Wabbitmom was holding Baby (Himalayan Nethie) and giving her a belly massage. Rabbits may not have the ability to burp, but they do have the ability to pass gas! Baby likes to sit on your shoulders or under your chin. The first thing Karen did was look for Charlie (pointer mix dog, who is a undiscovered natural gas field), he was in the kitchen, he has an alibi. Then Baby passed gas again, Wabbitmom determined that she was the culprit and decided it was time for Baby to go back to her cage.


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Poor Charlie - he even gets the blame for Bunny Gas 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL Poor dog, but I say, poor wabbitmom... gas nearby the head region cannot be a good experience.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yeah, I always seem to get the *best* (??) from the buns...the wee wee, the poos, the I-bites-you-for-helping-give-me-da-medicine...etc!

I have to admit though, I'd massaging Baby's belly a bit before that, as we thought she might be a little bound up. So a little *pfffbbbt* was probably a good thing, moving out some of that gassy build up....but up by my ear? No thanks you!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

For the first time ever I clipped bunny nails without anyone's help. I got Mr. Carmel (Lionhead) out of his cage, he wasn't very happy about it. He always enjoys his time out, he just doesn't like being picked up.

I managed to clip all his nails without hitting the quick!:woohoo


----------



## LuvaBun

well done! One down, 15 to go 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> well done! One down, 15 to go
> 
> Jan


:thud:


----------



## kirbyultra

Yahoo!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morningI woke up at my usual go to work time (during the week I want to stay in bed, go figure!). So I got up anyway had breakfast, took care of the buns, cleaned the kitchen, did a load of laundry, did some work on the pc (had a nasty adware virus). 

After I took care of the buns, I left Sweeties cage open (she is a black Flemish) and she came out and hopped around. I picked her up and tranced her, boy was she out! She was completely limp, her big fuzzy feet touching the couch, her big bunny body stretched across my lap and her head tilted back showing her big bunny teeth. I flipped her over and began petting her back and she stayed like that for about a half hour, then she headed back to the bunny room and her house.

By lunch I was ready for a nap. I went and got Rudy (very snugglable bun), laid on the couch started to watch Duke and Maryland play. The game was boring so I dozed off, occasionally woken up by Rudy to start petting him again. Unfortunately I had to get up because the feed store where I get the buns food closes early on Saturday. I had to change the white t-shirt I had on because it had changed to a brown fury t-shirt.

Rudy is a very good boy about using his litter box and has never had an accident in the living room or anywhere else. He decided to hop off the couch and head for his cage and his litter box. I left his cage open, but when I got back he was in the same spot with his eyes half closed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A update on Ms Velvet, my blue flemish, for the first time since she has been sick she did a binky yesterday.


----------



## tonyshuman

Aw, what a sweet story about Rudy! Glad to hear Ms. Velvet is feeling better!!


----------



## xeblic

Poor Charlie got blamed once again for bunny gas!:yuck I was holding Sweetie last night and I kept smelling a stinky almost skunky smell. Charlie was laying infront of me on the floor so I was blaming him. Then he got up and went to his kennel and I was still smelling it. It was Sweetie!:shock:

Once again I need to check to see who is logged in before I post! - Wabbitdad


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My left jaw started to feel really sore this past weekend and Monday/Tuesday early morning I woke up in excruiating pain. I finally got to the dentist today and I have a infected tooth, so they can't do anything until the infection is cleared up. 

So last night I was feeling extremely miserable, Wabbitmom and my son were watching a tv show that I used to watch but lost interest in it (LOST). I went to the bunny room and got nibbles out of her cage and started to pet her. She decided she would rather explore and started to sniff around. Then she went into a binky explosion! Speed binkies, sideway's, twisty, high jumping binkies etc., she did this for about a half hour. I was in awe!


----------



## LuvaBun

Clever Nibbles - knew exactly what to do to take Daddy's mind off the pain !

Sorry to hear about the infection - toothache s**ks! Are you taking antibiotics or anything?

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The dentist has me on penicillin for 10 days. He also gave me Vicodin for the pain, which it doesn't seem to be touching!


----------



## Bassetluv

Infected tooth = OWWWWW!!! I had one several years ago and was in misery for a week before getting to a dentist. I feel for you, wabbitdad...that kind of pain can be excruciating. Once the antibiotics start taking effect the pain will fade (hoping they do so soon for you!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I had miss Pudge out last night and she was soaking up the nose rubs. Wabbitmom needed some help with photo shop and while I was helping her, Pudge snuggled up to my son on the couch. He as petting the top of her head and she was all stretched out, enjoying every minute of it.

She must have known it was treat time, because she didn't put up a fuss when I put her back into her cage.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The dentist has me on penicillin for 10 days. He also gave me Vicodin for the pain, which it doesn't seem to be touching!



Oh man! I had the same thing going on last week - I had a root canal break/go bad...... another tooth got infected..... bad dental work from a few years ago.

Ended up having both cut out... on vicodin for a few days ..... now I have to get more work done and get ready for replacements.... implants? partial? bridge? ugh!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The dentist has me on penicillin for 10 days. He also gave me Vicodin for the pain, which it doesn't seem to be touching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! I had the same thing going on last week - I had a root canal break/go bad...... another tooth got infected..... bad dental work from a few years ago.
> 
> Ended up having both cut out... on vicodin for a few days ..... now I have to get more work done and get ready for replacements.... implants? partial? bridge? ugh!
Click to expand...

Have you been talking to my dentist? Almost the same thing I need to have done.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What happens when you get a blue flemish buck with an attitude in the same room as a blue flemish doe (fully recovered) with an attitude? 

You get a rumble! Ding! Ding! Ding!

In this corner a young blue flemish buck Thumper, he thinks he is the boss of the bunnys.









In the other corner you have a recently ill, but now fully recovered blue flemish doe with her attitude back, Velvet! Who know's she is the boss of the herd!






I was cleaning cages last night and as usual I let thumper have his time out to explore, go pee infront of Titan's cage etc. Well I had just finished Velvet's cage, Thumper was out in the middle of the room when Velvet came charging out of her cage and knocked him over.

Well Thumper wasn't about to let this tarnish his manly image so he follows Velvet back into her cage! Wrong thing to do! She chased him out and had a mouth full of blue fur. A couple of times they went at it before I could intervene. Finally I managed to get both of them back into their cages, I checked each one to make sure they didn't hurt each other.

Later that night I was feeding them and when I got to Thumpers cage and opened it up he darted out right for Velvet. When I tried to herd him back into his cage, he showed his displeasure by peeing on my foot! Ah the life of a bunny slave.


----------



## Bassetluv

> She chased him out and had a mouth full of blue fur.


LOL! Well of course the woman of the species will prevail wabbitdad! (I think it's actually a law, written down somewhere. :biggrin2 I'll bet Thumper was so upset over his reputation being shot down that he had to blame someone...and you were within blaming range. ("I pee on you thusly, heinous minion!" :nasty hehe...I also noticed that Thumper has his remote nearby, just in case Animal Planet happens to be playing, no doubt. 

Love your bunnies' antics...and I must say, a blue Flemish is a beautiful sight to behold. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> She chased him out and had a mouth full of blue fur.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well of course the woman of the species will prevail wabbitdad! (I think it's actually a law, written down somewhere. :biggrin2 I'll bet Thumper was so upset over his reputation being shot down that he had to blame someone...and you were within blaming range. ("I pee on you thusly, heinous minion!" :nasty hehe...I also noticed that Thumper has his remote nearby, just in case Animal Planet happens to be playing, no doubt.
> 
> Love your bunnies' antics...and I must say, a blue Flemish is a beautiful sight to behold. They are gorgeous!
Click to expand...



You know I think your right!, don't women just let us men think we're in control? We men have to have our remotes close by, after you get past a certain age, pacifiers look rediculous!


----------



## Bassetluv

> don't women just let us men think we're in control?



hehe...I can see wabbitmom in the next room, nodding her head up and down in agreement...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow, its been a while since I last posted. 

Having a toothache that last three weeks and worrying about work, I haven't exactly been in the mood to update about the herd.

Everyone is doing well and healthy. Muffin and Nibbles have been sneezing occaisonally and I am keeping an eye on them. Titan was sneezing alot and was having a gooey nose, but I got him on some meds (helped by a friend) and he had rid himself of it and is doing fine.

Mr. Tiny, REW nethie has come into his teenage period with a vengence. I am firmly convinced nethies have no idea how small they are. He has twice nipped Wabbitmom this week, once hard enough to draw blood!:shock:

Mr. Carmel, my tort lionhead has allowed me to pick him up twice out of his cage and bring him to the living room. This is a big step as he normally runs away or jumps out his cage if you leave the door open for just a second.

Poor Rudy is a push over for the ladies, a couple of time this past week, one of the does has hopped into his cage and dug around with him in it. He just sits there until they leave. Although he and Pudge will snuggle in his cage if she comes over and hops in.

I have been letting Rudy free range more lately. He has always been good about using his litter box, especially if he is in the living room hopping all the way back to the bun room to do his thing.

Since he has been having more freedom, I think he has been getting on the computer and reading about Yofi lounging on the couch. Because he has been doing alot of that lately, he likes to come out and hop on the couch, taking the end with the working recliner and relaxing. Chasing the dogs off and tossing the remote and anything else he deems unnecessary to be on the couch with him. Luckily it hasn't been me!

Here's a picture of him taken with my camera phone watching Star Wars with me. Sort of has the look of "Hey, whats you lookin at!"


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Rudy is really getting into this privelaged bunny status. He hopped up onto the couch Monday night and cuddled up against me. I fell asleep on the couch and when Wabbitmom (Karen) went to pick him up to put him in the bunny room he hopped onto the floor and she had to chase him around the room.

Eventually, she said she herded him down the hallway and into the bunny room and when she turned around to close the gate to the room he was making a run out the door. After a couple more minutes she got him into his cage and put him to bed.

When he comes and hops onto the couch now,he has this look on his face like he is sayingyou may now adore me slaves! Also, like he is surveying his kingdom!

Carmel was out in the living room and man is he a on the go bun! He hopped all over the place, onto me then Karen then stared down the dog! then back and forth. Just love his fluffy lionhead mane!


----------



## Flashy

Awwwwwwwww, Rudy is such a case!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Argh! I had a nice updated post and when I went to spell check Internet Explorer said it lost the connection.:X

So here I go again, I hope I can remember everything.

Tuesday was supposed to be cage cleaning night but by the time I got done donating plasma it was way too late to do it. So last night I went to clean the bunny cages and man what difference one day can make pu!:yuck

So I start to clean cages and when I do, I let some of the buns have their out and about time. I got Nibbles (black Holland lop) out and let her hop around. She was content for a while to watch me clean cages.

I got to Velvets (blue flemmie) and let her out. The two of them ignored each other while I was watching but as soon as I turned my back to clean another cage, I heard a bunch of commotion going on. I turned around to see Nibbles jumping over Velvet and Velvet trying to get at Nibbles. There was also some black and blue fur falling down to the floor.

I went over to put a stop to it and Velvet stayed and Nibbles bolted down the hallway for the living room and sanctuary from whoever was there. I chased after her but she avoided all my attempts to capture her. So, I said fine, I have to finish cleaning cages, so you can stay out here.

I went back to the bunny room and resumed cage cleaning. I got to Baby's (nethie Himalayan) and let her out. She was enjoying her time out, hopping around the bunny room, running back to her cage, then venturing out again.

Everythings fine right, nope I hear something going on behind me and its Nibbles, shes back! nowchasing Baby. No fur flying, chase stop, chase stop so I shrugged it off and went back to cleaning cages.

Once again I hear something that didn't sound like playing, Nibbles was chasing Baby and Baby was running back to her cage. She hopped into her cage and that's where it usually ends. Not this time, Nibbles went inside Baby's cage and continued the chase, so I am kneeling on the floor trying to separate two bunny's. I get Nibbles out, but before I can pick her up to put her back into her cage she bolts for the living room like greased lighting.

I again give chase and again I failed. O.k. Nibbles you win again, I have to vacuum the bunny room yet so you stay out here. I finish cleaning all the cages, vacuum the floor and take bunny poo out to the trash. She is now on the couch looking at me as if to say look buddy I rule around here. So I go to pick her up and once again I am chasing her around the living room. Finally, I herd her down the hallway towards the bunny room, now she realizes her mistake in heading this direction and tries to get past me. 

I managed to block her escape to open running space and she heads toward the bunny room again. She gets past the gate and I am right on her heels and as I go to close the gate she tries to turn around and bolt out again. I just barely manage to get the gate shut and now I have her where I can finally get her, at last I pick her up and put her in her cage where I receive a loud thump of disapproval.

After being side tracked by all the scuffles, it is now feeding and watering time. I dish out the food and refill water bottles. By now I am pooped! But the fun isn't over, some have to have shots!

All goes well except for one bun. Mr. Muffin takes his shot like a good boy, but to show his displeasure he bit me!:shock: He has never bitten me before and the little fart drew blood! I go take of my injury and put him back into his cage, he turns around in his cage and gives me this look of "whats your problem pal?".

O.K. I have had enough and I gotake a bath and sit on the couch to watch some t.v. Rudy comes out and hops up on the couch and nudges me for some petting and nose rubs. Rudy, the big ball of fluffyness, was a good boy and just snuggle up against me.

Finally, some rest.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night or was it this morning:?, I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep, so I got up,laid on the couch and turned on the t.v. I thought when I went to bed I had shut all the cages and closed the gate to the bunny room.

So here I am in a half conscience state and I see something move across the living room. First I thought it was Jake my rat terrier since Charlie was in his kennel, but I didn't see a tail. I'm thinking must have been my imagination.I go back to watching t.v. I have my head on the arm rest of the couch, covered up with a nice warm blanket. All of a sudden I am eyeball to eyeball with Rudy. 

Evidently, I didn't have everything shut up like I thought. I started to get up and he shot back down the hall and I heard him hop back into his cage. No idea, how long he was out.

Tonight, I went to feed and water the bunny's and I opened Sweetie's cage to feed her and she came up for some lovin and petting. I reached in to pet her some more when she bolted for the living room.

I went out to the living room and she let me pick her up and Ilayed her on her back and she tranced really quick. I gave her some loving while watching ICarly on the Nickelodeon channel. Once I stopped giving her nose rubs, she flipped herself over and jumped down onto the floor. Sweetie then did a series of binkies all over the living room, then some speed binkies up and down the hallway. When I went to the bunny room to hand out banana chips she decided it was a good time to come back to her cage.

This past Tuesday, I went to donate plasma for some extra cash. Before they hooked me up to the machine, the nurse noticed my book about rabbits. It just happened to be her kids first year in rabbit club in her county 4-H, she asked me a bunch of questions. It was nice to be able to help her out, however, it also made me the last one to leave the building too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Been trying to socialize Carmel more. He always runs away when I reach into his cage to give him fresh hay or feed him. If I try and get him out he is always kicking all four fuzzy furry feet.

The last few times I have gotten him out he has come reluctantly, but with not as much trouble. He enjoys his time in the living room, running up anddown the couch, hopping on and off of me and enjoying a few pets too.

Tonight Wabbitmom went and got her bun Duchess and loving her up. I was surprised that Carmel did not take immediate interest. I think his mind was on watching the big black and white doggie with the bad breath and long tail. Once the big doggie went and laid down in his bed, Carmel suddenly notice Duchess. Upon this discover of this adorable woman nearby he became quite determined to get to know her better.

Luckily, Wabbitmom and Duchess were very snuggled together to prevent anything from happening. However, he was now very focused and had to go back to his cage. Duchess has been snuggled up around Wabbitmom (Karen), even when Karen took a snooze. Now Duchess is watching Lost with Karen.

Rudy as I have mentioned is enjoying his trusted freedom and should be making his nightly round from the bunny room. His inspection includes a hop around the living room and then either back to his cage or if he feels we need to be in his company he may grace us with his presence on the couch.

Velvet was being a snot last night, she bit me twice while I was holding her. Luckily, nothing involving breaking of the skin or any vital organs/blood vessels being punctured. It sure felt like it though!

Nibbles has been giving me the back the last couple of days. If I get her out to hold her, she jumps off my lap as soon as I sit down on the couch and dashes onto the living room floor. Then its the oh yeah so you think you can catch eh?

Well, I hear a bunch of bunny's making a lot of noise down the hall, its banana chip time so I better be a good slave and perform my duties.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Today was a interesting day with the bunny's. This afternoon after I got home from exchanging my plasma for cash, I took care of rabbit litter boxes. Something I blocked out of my mind while at the plasma center.

I was letting some of them out to play as I cleaned their cage. I had let Baby (nethie himalayan) and Titan (black flemmie) out. The would occasionally sniff each other, but for the most part just hopped around the bunny room on their own agendas. 

Titan was heading for one part of the rabbit room and baby to another and she started running under his chin and he would stop and rest his head on her. The largest and smallest rabbits having a good time together. Baby is not fixed but Titan never once tried anything and she did not try to dominate him. She doesn't know she is the smallest bunny and will sometimes try to dominate her larger brothers and sisters.

Tonight after dinner, I got Pudge (mini lop) out and was petting her while I watched the NCIS marathon. She had not had a mishap on the couch until I brought Rudy out. Once I had brought her "man" out, she started grooming him like there was no tomorrow. She also started peeing onthe couch around him and pooping around him also. I guess she wanted the world to know that Rudy is her man. They do make a cute couple. 

I am working on a cage built for two, so sometime soon they can have their own place together.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The herd is doing good, although Nibbles started sneezing so she is getting her shots now. She must be mad at me because if I bring her out to the living room, she thumps me on my stomach and then darts around the living room. Karen got her out last night and she just sat on her lap and soaked up the lovin.

I cannot get Muffin to gain weight, he is eating, pooing and peeing o.k. Eats all his food, I even been giving him oats too. That boy is just unable to gain weight. The vet says he's o.k., so I am not too worried.

In a couple of weeks we have a rabbit show to go to. I am going to take, my flemmies, lionheads, mini-lop, holland lop and a nethie. Looking forward to showing Velvet again, she always does well, but she had been sick and I wasn't able to show her.

Going to miss Lilly this show season, she was just one leg from being a grand champion, Barney too, he always did well at shows. Both bunny's usually had the judges eating out of their paws just because of their personalities.

Saturday is going to be a expensive day at the farm supply store, food, hay and litter. Although at the rate I buy bun food, I will get that free bag in no time at all.

Rudy is enjoying his privileged bun status still. His Lordship makes his morning and evening rounds through the living room. Gracing us with his prescence and doing the royal paw wave. Love watching his big floppy ears bounce.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The bunny's have enjoyed my shopping trip to Kroger's. Karen aka wabbitmom stopped to pick up some veggies:yuckand having no interest I wondered off.

I ended up looking at the dried fruit snacks, not for myself but for the bunny's. Kroger had on sale all the Sun Maid brand dried fruits, 2 for five dollars. So I picked up craisins and a mix of pineapple, papaya's and mango.

So now one night they get craisins, the next pineapple mix and the next banana chips. Rudy, who practically comes through his cage just for banana chips, gets really excited now. It is really funny because he will paw at me through his cage even when the door is open. So instead of hopping out of his cage he paws at me and tries to bust out.

Well it not just Rudy now that I am providing more of a variety to my furry masters, they are now all getting into the act.


----------



## Elf Mommy

That Nibbles sounds like quite a character! Sounds like Rudy is your lil love bug, too


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The buns are loving the treat variety lately. So much so, that they all practically bust out when they smell the craisens or pineapple-mango-papya combo.

Velvet has made such progress recovery from her eye/nose infection that I am be showing her next week at a rabbit show in Goshen. She has been back to her sweet onery self for several weeks now. The queen has regained her throne!

Can't seem to get Muffin to gain weight. His health is good, he eats, poops and pees just fine. But the little bugger just won't put on weight! I haven't had any problems fattening up anyone else in the herd.

Really looking to the show next week, first one in a long time.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Can't seem to get Muffin to gain weight. His health is good, he eats, poops and pees just fine. But the little bugger just won't put on weight! I haven't had any problems fattening up anyone else in the herd.


He's kind of a '98 lb weakling', if you can say that about a 3 lb bunny, lol! He just looks so scrawny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We are going to our first rabbit show of the season March 21st. I think, Muffin, Pudge, 3 of the flemmies, tiny and both lionheads.

Can't wait, I love rabbit shows.


----------



## myheart

Wabbitdad, your posts are so descriptive that I bet I could stop by anytime and pick each and everybun out just by your posts. 

Rudy sounds absolutely marvelous!!!! I think all bunny slaves should have a bunner with a personality like Rudy's at least once during their bunny-guardianship days. My fur-kids are too content to snuggle on the floor with each other to bother with me, unless it's for a quick head-rub. Give the big guy a squishy for me... :biggrin2:

Good luck at the upcoming rabbit show!! Keep us posted on the results. 

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> Wabbitdad, your posts are so descriptive that I bet I could stop by anytime and pick each and everybun out just by your posts.
> 
> Rudy sounds absolutely marvelous!!!! I think all bunny slaves should have a bunner with a personality like Rudy's at least once during their bunny-guardianship days. My fur-kids are too content to snuggle on the floor with each other to bother with me, unless it's for a quick head-rub. Give the big guy a squishy for me... :biggrin2:
> 
> Good luck at the upcoming rabbit show!! Keep us posted on the results.
> 
> myheart



Thanks, I will be sure to give Rudy a nice squishy for you.

Tommorrow is our first rabbit show of the year and the first for Velvet in a long time, she was ill for a while. She gets to go out and let her adoring public tell her how beautiful she is. This will also be Titan's first show and I looking forward to seeing how he does.

I won't get to show any tomorrow, I have a plasma donation, so I will help set up and then go take of the donation and zip back to the show. I will not bring home another bunny...I will not bring home another bunny...ray:


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> ...I will not bring home another bunny...I will not bring home another bunny...ray:


Ummmm...... yeah.... good luck with that.... onder:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...I will not bring home another bunny...I will not bring home another bunny...ray:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...... yeah.... good luck with that.... onder:
Click to expand...

Are you trying to say something?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well we just got back from the rabbit show and my Flemish did really well!

:woohoo







:blueribbon:Titan won Best of Breed (this picture is from when we first got him, his coat has come in really well).








Thumper won Best of Variety








Velvet won Best Opposite Variety








Tiny came in second.








Carmel came in second for black tort Lionheads



So it was a good day, plus *I DIDN't COME HOME* with another bunny, I think a first for me! Karen (aka Wabbitmom) says I am maturing and showingmore self control!
(not bad for a man in his late40's eh!)


----------



## polly

lmao Dave congratulations on your show results AND not getting another rabbit  you had a great day when is your next show?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I Thank You and the bunny's thank you.

The next show is in two weeks, then there is about a 6 week break. There are some between them but they are about 3-4 hour drives away and few hotels accomodate bunny's. So I generally stick to shows about 2 hours or less away. Don't have to get up too early and it doesn't make too long of a day.


----------



## myheart

Wow!! Congrats to you and your beautiful bunners!!! Not bad for the first show of the season. Personally, I think the judgesscored Carmel and Tiny too low. Second place is okay for this show, but the next show they have to score better. They are just too beautiful for second....

A very nice comeback for Miss. Velvet!!! She is stunning!:biggrin2:

Can't wait to hear about the results from the next show. I wouldn't be surprised if you come back with more firsts!!

myheart

btw... good job not surrendering to the sad eyed bunners who were searching you out for a good home.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*myheart wrote: *


> btw... good job not surrendering to the sad eyed bunners who were searching you out for a good home.


And now, the rest of the story.....

No, we did not come home with a new bunny....but not because he didn't "try"! He put all of his door prize tickets in the drawings for 1.A Velveteen Lop (AKA, the Velveteen Rabbit), and 2. a Champagne D'Argent (we love those big bunners). He comes back to me, after placing his tickets, with this SLG* and says, sheepishly, "I don't know why I did this...." :foreheadsmack: Then he says, "I hope I don't win." YEAH, RIGHT!!!



*sly little grin* (or you can substitute another 's' word...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*I need to check to make sure I am logged in and not Wabbitmom. - Wabbitdad*. Anyway, first let me respond to what Wabbitmom just wrote as :lies.


Thank you, I hope they do better at the next show too, they are just too cute for second place


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL @ the two of you!:laughIf it's any consolation, I'd have entered those contests too....especially the one for a Velveteen lop...ooohhh!) Guess I should consider myself lucky that there are no rabbit shows here _and_ that I don't have a vehicle; they all seem to take place in southern Ontario. I do miss the excitement of them though.

And congrats on your bunnies' success at the show as well! :goodjob


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Karen is trying to get Mr. Muffin into the vet today, but I think it will be too late. I think we are going to lose Mr. Muffin. He suddenly stopped eating and drinking, yesterday, we gave him some apple juice through a oral syringe last night and he took it. I picked him up and placed him on the couch before I sat down to hold him and he just shook and wobbled. He has lost the sparkle in his eye and now looks like he is half asleep.

He is such a sweet little guy, I love him and I don't want to lose him, but I am preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## myheart

Please keep us posted on Mr. Muffin. We all know you andWabbitmom are doing all you can to keep him going. Best wishes and good luck....

ray:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:bunnyangel:It is with great sorrow, that I have to post this. Mr. Muffin, a beautiful Holland Lop Tort buck, crossed over the rainbow bridge last night around 11:30pm. He died with his family around him, petting him and being told how much we loved him. We did not want him to die alone. He will be missed dearly, he was gentle and very loving. He was born on 12/10/06, came to live with us on 3/17/07 and died on 3/24/09.

Binky free Mr. Muffin, you had a short life but you touched many hearts and gave tons of love. We will always love you!ink iris::heartbeat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

One of two things happened. I either did not close Carmels door securely or the little stinker managed to get it open. When I got up this morning to take care of the bunny's I walked into the bunny room to discover, shredded paper and little poo's all over the floor. 

Last night I cleaned all the cages and vacuumed the floor, so I know I wasn't losing what little mind I have left. All those poos and shredded paper were not there. I hadn't noticed the door to his cage was opened yet, when a small brown fluffy ball of fur shot past my feet.

I scooped him up and placed him back into his cage and shut the door. He must have been running around all night because as soon as he was back in his cage he hopped up onto his self and stretched out like he was totally exhausted.

Now I will have to get the black light out and try and discover where he peed and watch him to see if he did figure a way out of his cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Ah hah! I have confirmation, I haven't lost all my marbles yet (although the bag is getting pretty empty).

Wabbitmom (aka Karen) told meCarmel was securely in his cage whenshe put Dutchie away last night...was that before or after their treat time? 

All I know is, we chased that little bugger around, caught him, and put him *IN* his cage at one point last evening. I hope we just didn't latchhis door good or something, rather than he's figured out how to open it.

Whoever thought rabbits are not smart, probably thinks the world is still flat! I am concerned if I put a combination lock on his cage, how long will it take him to figure that out!:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun

No wonder Carmel was tired - he'd been partying all night . Trust a lionhead to find his way out to cause mayhem!!

I posted in the Rainbow Bridge post, but I'll add here that I'm sorry about Mr Muffing. He was such a cute little guy 

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP

I posted on the Rainbow Bridge section but had to post here, too as I love reading about all your rabbits and how they have integrated themselves into your family - I still can't believe Mr. Muffin passed on...my heart breaks for you, Karen and your daughter... when our Belle and Winslow died it was the same way for us.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you.

Well on a lighter note, I was cleaning cages last night and I let Tiny



our REW nethie out to have some run time. He was enjoying himself doing a lot of exploring and chinning having a grand time.






I got to Thumpers cage and as always let him out for his run time too. I wasn't worried because Thumper isn't an aggressive bunny. I kept an eye on the two of them for a little while and once I felt there wasn't going to be a problem I went back to cleaning Thumpers cage.Thumper has an attitude, but he is not aggressive to other bunny's.

The twoof them went about their business and after a while Tiny hopped over to Thumper and tried to dominate him.It was so funny to see the smallest of the bunny's trying to dominate the largest.

I am not sureThumper was even aware Tiny was there. Thumper moved and knockedTiny onto his tiny little white butt. Tiny picked himself and tried again, Thumper took a step and Tiny fell over.

At this point I think the thought "I'd better show this kid who is the bigger bunny" went through Thumpers head. He turned around and acted likehe wasgoing to dominate Tiny, so Iquickly picked him up and put Tiny back into his house. Thumper looked aroundfor a second or two, didn't seeTiny any more and went about his business of annoying Titan.


----------



## RexyRex

I love all of your pictures. Your story about Tiny and Thumper cracks me up! Alaska tries to pick fights with my dog Maggie....who weighs about 100lbs. Alaska weighs oh, about 4.5! They think they are 10ft tall and bullet proof don't they


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*RexyRex wrote: *


> I love all of your pictures. Your story about Tiny and Thumper cracks me up! Alaska tries to pick fights with my dog Maggie....who weighs about 100lbs. Alaska weighs oh, about 4.5! They think they are 10ft tall and bullet proof don't they



You are so right, they just don't know they are small.

I was taking care of the bunny's before I left for church and I noticed that Skippery's





food dish had some poopies and some dust from her food in it. I can fill it from outside her cage, I reached into her dish to clean things out and thats when she charged and nipped me three times!:shockn my knuckles. She has never bit anyone before, not even a love nip. I am going to give her a good check today and make sure she is feeling well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats odd, my images from photobucket are not showing up and I haven't done anything with them.:?

Yesterday, while doing my plasma thing, I was reading a book about rabbit behavior. It said that even in domestic rabbits there would be a buck and doe who would be king and queen in the wild.

I thought that would definitely explain Velvet and Thumper, two of my flemish, but I don't think my two nethies Baby and Tiny would agree to let them be the two incharge. I think as far as Baby and Tiny are concerned they are the king and queen of the warren!


----------



## Elf Mommy

The pictures aren't showing because of an April Fool's joke being played out today on the board. If you have the word "b*unny" anywhere in your photobucket name, then it's not showing up because it's changing it to "monkey". I'm sure who ever is playing the joke will lift the word ban soon and the pictures will reappear.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Grrrrr! I forgot to check who was logged in again! - Wabbitdad :banghead *You know I had forgotten it was April fools day! 

Cute though!, I tip my hat to their creativity!With the computer issues I dealt with at work today, I just thought it was another glitch.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I wish my dentist was playing a April fools joke on me today! I knew my teeth were getting bad but not to the tune of $2500 worth. Here are the choices, have teeth pulled as they start to hurt, learn to eat soft food without teeth or have $2500 worth of dental work. Money I don't have! Now I have toeither get a credit card (haven't had one in over 5 years) and charge it,have a rich distant relative die and leave me a load of cashbefore the end of the month or...I have no idea!

Isn't life just grand! This almost makes me want to start drinking again.


----------



## polly

Aw Dave that sucks about your teeth  I hope you can get the money to sort them can they not do a payment plan or anything??

As for Tiny loving it cant beat them nethie attitudes


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday I went to clean cages before my daughter and I went to see Race to Witch Mountain (very good movie!) and noticed Thumper wasn't himself. Granted I was cleaning cages mid afternoon, which is not the usual time. So I just thought he was being sleepy. However, there were no poo's along the edge of his cage. He pees in his litter box, but rarely poops there.

He hadn't drank much or eaten very much either. So last night I got him out and he was totally a cuddle bun, very un-Thumper like. I have him some baby food, banana apple and he ate some. When he hopped back to his cage, he went and sat in his litter box. So I moved his water bottle down next to him and squeezed it and he drank and drank. I also put a dish of water under the water bottle which he drank from also.

I had passed out treats last night and he had no interest whatso ever in it. No interest in treats and cuddly sure signs he is not feeling right. After he hopped into his cage last night I decided to throw in a couple of craisins in his dish to hopefully get him to eat. 

So I tried giving him one and he wouldn't take it. I kept repeating here Thumper a craisin. Rudy was in his cage all stretched out, eyes half closed, I stood up and said it again and here comes Rudy hopping out of his cage (he's already had his treat) standing as tall as he can trying to get my attention. He comes over and stands as tall as he can again and has one paw against my leg looking up at me like he's saying "craisin did you say craisin dad,I though for sure you said craisin, so like where are the at?"

So I caved and gave him one and he then hopped back into his cage for the night with a proud bunny smile on his face, enjoying his little victory!


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> So I caved and gave him one and he then hopped back into his cage for the night with a proud bunny smile on his face, enjoying his little victory!



Don't ya just hate it when they turn on the charm!!!!! I could tell you to stand firm and not give in to their evil ways, but I would do the same thing. 

How is Thumper feeling today? Hope he gets back to feeling more like himself. ray:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> So I caved and gave him one and he then hopped back into his cage for the night with a proud bunny smile on his face, enjoying his little victory!


I can just imagine that ! Isn't it funny that certain words (craisin, treat etc) trigger the 'I've never been fed and I'm starving' look 

Hope Thumper is feeling better, and that there are plenty of poops in his cage. Nice to have him all cuddly, though.

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thumperhas been thirsty though, I checked his water bottle yesterday and it was working, but today it seemed to be a little clogged, a little water coming through but not the usual flow. So I gave it a good cleaning and it is working fine.

I gave him a big piece of romaine lettuce and he ate it right up, so I am happy to see that. He hasn't eaten the other piece or the strawberry's but as my daughter says he might just be a private eater. I brought him out in the living room to check him over and well, Thumper is feeling a little better tonight. He chewed a new hole in the couch and left several dental impressions right next to it. When I handed out craisins tonight he was like himself and wanted one and was at the front of his cage to get it.

Speaking of my daughter we had a date night and went to see Race to Witch Mountain. We had a blast and she is firmly convinced that I am not playing with a full deck, sandwhich short of picinic, french short of a happy meal etc. Great movie by the way. Funny, suspensful and lots of action.I had gotten some free tickets, but even with that it still cost us $20 for popcorn and drinks! We even sneaked in some candy! Sorry, but I am not paying $3 for a box of chocolate mints, when I can get 3 boxes for the same price at the drug store.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Update on Thumper. He is drinking out of a bowl, not his water bottle, he is eating some hay, eating some baby food apple/banana mx, craisins, veggies, banana chips. He is his normal self, stubborn, trouble causing other wise. Can't check his teeth without getting bit, so we are taking him to the vet.

Last night I went in to check on the buns after I got home from work and :woohoothere was a big wet spot in his litter box, water level in his bottle was down, there wasn't much food left in his bowl and there was a pile of poops in his cage. The boy does a good job of peeing in his litter box, but never caught on he can use it for pooping in too.

He quickly munched the romaine lettuce we put in there last night also. I am not 100 percent ready to declare him healed but he is acting like his usual self.


----------



## RexyRex

That is great news about Thumper! I hope the continues to feel better.


----------



## LuvaBun

Yay for pee, poops and empty food bowls :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Whoever thought rabbits are not smart, probably thinks the world is still flat!



LOL! That is funny. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

WabbitDad, I would love to see pictures of your bunny room!  Do you think you could put some up? 
Please...? lol. 

Emily


----------



## fuzz16

I love your flemmies...when I started getting into rabbtis I remember wanting them, then found lops. Obsessed over French and english lops, but now im convinced I need a flemmie again, or two after seeing your pictures and following your blog


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are pictures of my "Bunny Room". It may not look like much, but the room and cages are clean (probably cleaner the other rooms in my house) and the buns are well loved.

This isfacing north. I have a shelf in the corner where I have a tub for hay, another tub for extra water bottles, bowls etc. and some hooks to hang nail clippers. On the far right side (not in the picture) I have a couple of small shelves for hand sanitizer, teeth trimmer, cable ties, vinegar for cleaning up pee spots, treats and other supplies etc.







Thiswall faces south, but the window faces west. On the far left, is Moo Moos cage, although her windows need to be cleaned, gets dusty in the bunny room. Underneath her cage I have a tub of the wood pellets I use for litter and underneath that shelf on the floor I have a tub for their food. On the wall I also have a clipboard for writing down supplies I need to pick up. To the left (not in the photo) there is a small peg board on the wall where leashes and harness hang.






This is making the most use of the space available, this is the closet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

While I was getting ready for church this morning, Sweetie (black flemmie doe) hopped around the living room and hallway. She enjoyed being the privileged bun, getting bunches of attention and lounging around.

Rudy came out later and enjoyed his title as Easter bunny again. He gets to go to my brothers house with us and be the Easter bunny for my niece and nephew kids, hop around the yard on his harness, get lots of pets and being the center of attention.

Wal-mart had some romaine lettuce on sale yesterday and so instead of getting turnip or collard greens every bunny got big leafs of romaine lettuce. When I left the room all I heard was bunches of bunny's munching.

I went in later and they were all done, waiting on their treat of the day, all at the front of their cages with angelic faces :innocenton!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I cleaned cages tonight and I evidently left Ms Velvet's cage door open, my blue flemmie. She came hoping down the hallway and into the living room. Jake our rat terrier was walking by her, didn't even stop to take a sniff, just walking by her and she charged him and batted him on his head. 

Jake, in fear for his life ran off into the dining room, away from the mean bunny.


----------



## LuvaBun

:laugh:
Poor Jake, Attacked by the Killer Bunny!!!!
Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was going to order two bumper stickers one said "I suffer from MRS, Multiple Rabbit Syndrome, one bunny is not enough" and the other was "We had to get rid of the kids, the rabbit was allergic" I couldn't afford both so I went with the second one.

The kids are always joking that when they leave for college, I will turn their rooms into bunny rooms.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The kids are always joking that when they leave for college, I will turn their rooms into bunny rooms.


:yeahthat: Unless you decide to send the bunnies to college first...LOL


----------



## LuvaBun

*myheart wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are always joking that when they leave for college, I will turn their rooms into bunny rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: Unless you decide to send the bunnies to college first...LOL
Click to expand...

 LOL!

It's OK, Dave, we know that you wouldn't _*really*_ do that 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The one thing I dread about the days getting longer and the sun coming up earlier is the bunny's waking up. Yesterday, I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to the tapping of the computer keyboard. My wife was doing something for my oldest. So I got up and went to bed. She came in later and must have been having nightmares or just restless sleep and I ended back out on the couch.

I had about an hours sleep when the sun started to come up. I was awoken to the sound of one tapping of water bottle, then another and another...then the sound of thumping to let me know they were all awake now. Since the sun was up where was the food!

If it wasn't an hour and a half before I had to get up, it wouldn't have been so bad. I put the pillow over my ears but the tapping of water bottles and the thumping of dozens of bunny feet was too much and I got up and tended to their needs like a good bunny slave.

Spoiled brats!


----------



## LuvaBun

Yup, they got Daddy _exactly _where they want him 

Jan


----------



## Lolpigs

So many lovely bunnies


----------



## Wabbitdad12

There not spoiled at all!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

First the bunny's are doing great!

I just thought I would share a little about my recent cell phone adventures.

I had my cell phone number for 2 years. Shortly after I got it I started getting calls for a Sylvia Emmanuel, debt collectors, once every three months for a couple of days, looking for her. I told them she did not have this number and I did not know her. One, after I toldthem this, asked me if I might know where she is.

Then I started getting calls fromone of the local high schools anda middle school about her kids. I took the time called the schools back and said she no longer had this number. I would still occasionally get calls, I recently gotone about her daughter in middle school who was not doing her french homework in class. By the way her kids also have attendance issues. Not too long after this latest call from the school,I received a coupleof calls from someone looking for her husband Bill from Peterborough, Canada. 

All of these calls were irritating, but not worth it to me to change to go through all the hassle to change my cell phone number, until yesterday.

Yesterday my phone rang and only a four digit number displayed on the screen, curiosity got the best of me and I answered it. A man with a Russian accent asked for Sylvia Emmanuel. I thought it was another bill collector and told him I was tired of these calls and I want them to stop. He asked me again, if Sylvia was there, I told him again she was not and she has not had this number for 2 years. He said "da" I see and then started to ask me if I had any American...(couldn't understand him) and was fed up anyway and I hung up.

Now, I was willing to put up with all this other stuff, but when people with Russian accents call looking for her, that made up my mind. I don't know who she is, but when the Russian mafia is active in the next city over and they are calling for someone who I have been getting calls for from bill collectors for the last two years, I decided to change my number. With my luck my it would be the Russian mafia and my car would explode on me or the FBI would knock on my door wanting to know my dealings with the mysterious Sylvia Emmanuel.

So I called my cell phone provider and I toldthem the situation and that the calls are getting more frequent andstranger I wanted to know my options. They told me my only option was to change my cell phone number and they would do it at no charge. I said o.k. lets do it, I got the new number and sent text messages to friends and family with the new number. 

One hour after I have my new number I receive a wrong number phone call!


----------



## JadeIcing

Wow. :shock:


----------



## Becca

This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO


----------



## LuvaBun

Woah!! That is scarey . I think you did the right thing by changing the number - shame that you have already had one wrong number call on it.

Makes you wonder who this woman is, and what's she's been up to h34r2

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Poor Mr. Thumper! The other night when I cleaned cages, I let Mr. Thumper out to play. I also let out Mr. Carmel while I cleaned his cage too. Now Thumper at 17 pounds should have no trouble with a 2 pound lionhead, at least one would think. 

I was keeping an eye on them both when they started to circle each other, as I moved to seperate them there was a flurry of blue and brown fur and Thumper speeding into his cage. Mr. Carmel was picked up and put in his cage too, for being mean to his much bigger big brother.

Ms. Nibbles a holland lop was let out to Friday night to have her time out, again so was Thumper. Thumper kept his activities to the hallway and the bunny room, Nibbles spent her time mainly in the living room exploring and observing the goings on of the house. She hopped down the hallway to the bunny room and I followed her. Planning to put her back into her cage. Before I could do so, she and Thumper started to circle each other.

Again in an instant, this time black and blue fur flew, and at the end Thumper again speeding his way to the safety of his cage. Fleeing from a 3 pound black holland lop doe. 

The poor guy, I think he was taken by surprise by the dominance being displayed by his little brother and sister. Saturday as I was cleaning cages I made sure the smaller mean bunny's were not out at the same time as he.


----------



## JadeIcing

My 2lb netherland would go after my 16lb flemish. Mind you my flemish would fight back. (through bars)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

On Saturday, I had also let Sweetie, black flemish doe and Titan, black flemish buck out at the same time. No I am not trying to have baby bunny's, Sweetie is not interested in Titan. He will come over toher cage and hop in, she bolts out, he follows, he takes a couple of steps towards her and she makes a dash down the hallway. Titan naturally follows. Then the same routine is repeated from the living room to the bunny room, back and forth several times.

She never lets him get close as soon as he does she is gone! Its good exercise for the both of them, a lot of running. Although I have seen Sweetie allow him to groom her through her cage. I did catch them one time where she did allow him to get close and he didn't try anything, he just cuddled next to her. Kodak moment without the camera unfortunately.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

lol. Your stories are funny. I love them!


----------



## LuvaBun

Poor Thumper - he really is a gentle giant, isn't he?

I know Shadow and Jester get a lot of exercise when they are either side of the cage, running backwards and forwards, tails raised (and pooping up a storm). One way to keep them fit 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:woohooFirst some great news! Wabbitmom lost her job at the end of December because the place she was working closed its doors. So making mortgage payments has been tough. We recently applied to the mortgage holder for a hardship mortgage reduction payment. By the grace of God the mortgage holder has granted our request. Now, I know that God was involved because they had not taken any federal bail out money and were under no obligation to reduce our monthly house payment or help us at all.

We had been paying $200 over our regular mortgageto get caught up for the past year. They not only eliminated that requirement, but also reduced our mortgage payment by another $200!

Now for some bunny happenings. Last night when we got home from my in-laws (great people) I decided to take care of the bunny's right then. I was making my rounds around the room and came to Nibbles. She came to the front of her cage for some pets and I picked her up and held her. I put her on the floor so she could hop around for a little while. Nibbles was sitting in the middle of the room watching me. Skippery lives right next door and they often groom each other through the bars. I gave Skippery some attention and decided to put her down to play with Nibbles.

Nibbles decided she was going to remind Skippery who the boss was and started to chase her. Skippery ran over to the rack where her cage is and I think she was trying to jump back into her cage. Her cage is rather high up, she jumped straight up in the air and came back down on Nibbles head. Immediately afterward I saw a black blur going out the door and down the hallway.

I picked Skippery back up and put her back into her house where she seemed happy to be back into. A few minutes later Nibbles cautiously re-entered the bunny room.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well the 29th was my birthday and it was a nice day. 

Wabbitmom (Karen) fixed my favorite meal, beef & noodles with gravy over mashed potato's and homemade chocolate cake with homemade chocolate frosting.

I got a very loving card from Karen and the kids got me a funny card and this years Rabbits USA magazine. My in-laws, great people, gave me a funny card and a nice gift card to Wally world, Walmart.

The bunny's even behaved, no one messed up their cages really bad when I cleaned them. Unfortunately, the kids wouldn't clean cages for me even on my birthday. Oh well they missed out, the bunny's and and I have a great time together when I cleaned cages.

I took last Friday off as my birthday day off that the company gives me and it was a wonderful warm, sunny day. Got some things done outside.


----------



## RexyRex

Happy belated birthday!!

Mmmm, homemade chocolate cake....can I have some


----------



## LuvaBun

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, DAVE

*The bunnies may have behaved, but I bet they make up for it later on 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Mmmm, homemade chocolate cake....can I have some


:whistlingWell...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Happy belated Birthday, Dave!!!!:birthday
Great to hear that you had such a wonderful, relaxing day with your family!

I like the lack of bunny "presents" for you... a little goes a long way

BTW, I'd like to see that wabbitmom of yours on the board a bit more... Tell her we miss her!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, I will let Wabbitmom know.

She did tell me yesterday that she ordered two books for me, that will come in sometime next week, both from Binkybunny.com. Both are books I've wanted for a while, especially the House Rabbit Handbook. I could not bring myself to spend $40 for a single book, but they had copies for $10 because the cover was too light. The other isRabbit Health in the 21st Century (2nd Edition) by Kathy Smith.

These along with a couple of non-rabbit books I've been reading will keep me busy for a year. I have some books I read during lunch at work, others I take with me when I donate plasma etc. So sometimes it takes me a while tofinish a book.

I had a odd thing happen, when I was getting ready for bed. I took my shirt off andfelt something fall onto my side. I pinned it to my chest and picked it up and it was a TICK! :shock: Forthe life of me I can't figure where I would have picked it up. I didn't work in the yard and the only thing I did todaywas run a few errands and clean out my car.

I hate ticks, fleas don't bother me, but ticks scare me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Rabbits are one animal that I thought I would never have, thought they were just rodents with not much personality or intelligence. How I could not have been farther from the truth. 

In the past few years since Velvet (blue flemmie) came for a visit and never left, I have discovered that theywere not rodents (lagomorphs), they each have unique personalities, individual likes and dislikes and are extremely intelligent. Each new rabbit I acquired, actuallyI think itwas the other way around (part of the bunny conspiracy), made me realizewhat fascinating animals they are.

My rabbits continually remind me that the simple things in life are the best and great entertainment can beanything you want it to be. I have watched my rabbits derive great joy and wonderful fun from pushing around a ball,picking up and tossing remote controls off the couch or nibbling a button off of one that they think you don't need.

I have learned that a small or large furry companion is a great listener, who doesn't try to solveyour problem for you, but simply listens to you talk about it and get it out. A fluffy friendcan comfort you inyour times of troubles by simply being there. They just enjoy being around you,gracing you with their presence and giving you the enjoyment of waiting on their every whim.

For some who's eyes glaze over when I begin to talk about my rabbits will never know what they are missing. They will never know that to gain the trust of a rabbit is a great accomplishment in ones life.


----------



## LuvaBun

I totally agree with you there! Oh, and I get the glazed eye look quite often - doesn't stop me, though 

Oh, and ticks ...uughhh!! Nasty, horrible, evil little buggers!!!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:woohooThe books my loving wife (wabbitmom) ordered came in yesterday just as promised by Binkybunny.com. The box didn't come to the plant I work in, it came to the other plant. 

I got some kidding about what binkybunny.com was, some wouldn't believe me it was a website for rabbit stuff.

The books came at the right time. I had just finished with my RabbitsUSA magazine, so I was in need of new reading material.

I've got to go, but I will update on what is going on with Blueberry and digging in her litter.


----------



## myheart

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I totally agree with you there! Oh, and I get the glazed eye look quite often - doesn't stop me, though
> 
> Oh, and ticks ...uughhh!! Nasty, horrible, evil little buggers!!!
> 
> Jan



:yeahthat: Ah.... the glazed look.... usually followed by, "How much do you spend on them?!!!," when I say that I drive my rabbits to a different city for vet care and go over their assortment of veggies and fruits they like to eat. That is usually followed be the shake of the head and the walk away, or the comment, "I would never spend that much on a dog, much less a rabbit!!" 

You are right, Dave, these people don't know how good it feels to have a rabbit trust and love them. Respect.... when we respect our rabbits for who they are and the goodness they bring into our lives, they respect/love us back. Who can't fall in love with that....?

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

*Been there done that. My response is lost count but they are worth it.*

*myheart wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you there! Oh, and I get the glazed eye look quite often - doesn't stop me, though
> 
> Oh, and ticks ...uughhh!! Nasty, horrible, evil little buggers!!!
> 
> Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: Ah.... the glazed look.... usually followed by, "How much do you spend on them?!!!," when I say that I drive my rabbits to a different city for vet care and go over their assortment of veggies and fruits they like to eat. That is usually followed be the shake of the head and the walk away, or the comment, "I would never spend that much on a dog, much less a rabbit!!"
> 
> You are right, Dave, these people don't know how good it feels to have a rabbit trust and love them. Respect.... when we respect our rabbits for who they are and the goodness they bring into our lives, they respect/love us back. Who can't fall in love with that....?
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is an update on Ms. Blueberry and her digging in the litter box. I no longer have it secured to the corner, so she has been moving it around. She is still kicking some out but now I think there must be something happening during the day to spook her. Because it seems to be like she is scarred and trying to dig a hole to be safe.

I put an empty Oatmeal tube/container in her cage with both ends cut out for a safe house. It seems to be helping. When I cleaned cages Saturday there wasn't as much kicked out as before.

When I was cleaning cages Saturday, Titan, Thumper, Carmel, Mr. Tiny and Rudy were all out. Nobody really bothered each other too much. But Rudy chased them all away from his cage several times. First time in ages that I heard him grunt/snort at any of the other bunny's. It was cute, Rudy charging with his short chubby front feet.

Later I had Titan and Ms. Sweetie out and it reminded me of the cat and pepe le pew from the cartoons. Sweetie would race down the hall into the living room and Titan would slowly but steadily hop after her. He would catch up to her and she would be a black blur going back down the hallway. They repeated this several times until I had to put both of them back.

On a side note, send some good vibes to Wabbitmom (aka Karen) she is really getting depressed about the lack of job opportunities.The unemployment checks aredone in June unless she gets a 3 month extension, unlikely though its running out of money. Thanks Dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The buns were extra good yesterday for Mothers day. They all behaved themselves and Moo Moo was a very good girl when Wabbitmom held her. Everything was fine except for Wabbitmoms top that went from abrown to a beige with all of the white fur.

I held Baby and I think the two buns like watching Deadliest Catch on the Discovery channel. They were very good buns during the show or maybe it was all the head pets they were getting I don't know.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well first I need to rant!

I have been donating plasma to supplement the family income while my wife is out of work. Due to a technician being in a hurry (suppose to be a supervisor) and not following procedures I cannot donate for 8 weeks!:X I have been getting about $200 per month. This is how I was going to pay for my dental work that I have to be done. I called and got the assistant manager who refused to believe that the technician did anything wrong and it was the machine despite what I said. Despite pointing out what another technician said to the other when she made the mistake the manager refuse to listen. All I got was we have taken measures to prevent this in the future. Yesterday when I say the "assistant manager" she was handing out files. So not I am screwed unless I sell some things on craigslist.

Ok done. The buns have been very good lately a little too good if you know what I mean. I think their plotting something!

I noticed the other day that that Velvet, blue flemish doe, looked like she was lining a corner of her cage with hay and pushing things around in that corner. I went in to check on when I got home from work and fur was missing from her bluetiful dewlap. I am thinking this has to be a false pregnancy because I haven't had her and Thumper out at the same time. There was only this one time where she was out and in the living room and I opened Thumperscage to feed him and he bolted out. I yelled at my daughter to make sure they didn't get close as I ran down the hallway after him. She says they didn't, I didn't seem them do anything. 

Believe me I am notan irresponsible rabbit owner, especially when it comes to breeding and although I would love some blue flemmie kits its not the time for it. So I am thinking this has to be a false pregnancy. 

I told Velvet I want a name and if she is preggers he has to marry her! I am old fashioned!

:?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tomorrow I go in for some major overdue dental work. They have to pull some teeth and are using "conscious sedation" never had it before. One friend told me that I wouldn't remember is on Saturday and when they numb my gums I would feel anything either. That just the way I want it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

eekk Blue flemmies, those would be sooooooo cute. Lets hope it's a false alarm. Good luck on your dental work!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks I am hoping the dental work goes quickly, smoothly and as painless as possible.

I didn't have a chance to check on her this morning. We had some big thunderstorms during the night and where I work lost power. So I had to come in very very early and get the network back up.

I haven't heard anything from Wabbitmom, so nothing must have happened or changed.


----------



## LuvaBun

Sorry to hear about the problems you're having with donating Plasma - $200 is a lot to lose, especially with Karen losing her job. I'm sending positive thoughts to you both.

Let's hope Velvet is just having a false alrm (although blue baby Flemmies would b adorable. And i here you about the dental work - I need a new crown, but Shadow having been ill has taken the money for that. Still, I don't mind delaying my visit to the dentist 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Friday was quite a day! Got through the dentist o.k. Only two of the teeth that had to be extracted were painful. A couple of weeks ago, when I was at the dentist he said he wanted to pull two teeth in particular because he was afraid they would develop abscesses. Well I guess one did, because when he pulled it, it really hurt. He told me when he extracted it the abcess had burst. Yea Vicodin! I had to have a full upper denture done. It was cheaper then having some of the teetch crowned. 

So now its like trying to eat and drink with a mouth guard in.

Well now onto the bunny's. I think Velvet had a false preggers, no more nest building and fur pulling. So no little flemmies hopping around. The rest of the herd is doing well. The kids are going to clean cages for me today because of my ouchy mouth. Normally, I do it, but although I am feeling better I don't want to push it.

Well still feeling out of sorts, so I think I will lay down and rest before I head to the feed store for bunny supplies.

Dave


----------



## Bassetluv

Hey Dave, I was just reading through some of your blog...and first of all wanted to say (a _very_ belated) Happy Birthday!! arty:


And to say Holy Cowshock about the cell phone incident! LOL...y'know, you could've had some fun with that one if you were getting really frustrated by all of the calls, esp. with the Russian mafia dude. hhhmmm...then again, maybe not...

Sending out some good vibes and some ray: to Karen on the job search. It's a tough thing to go through, especially these days. 

And I hope you're feeling better soon from this latest round of dental procedures. I'm not sure if the 'conscious sedation' that you refered to is something I've had done in the past, but it does sound similar. I had to have a couple of wisdom teeth extracted when I was in my 20s, one was impacted and lying on my jaw so I had to go to the hospital to have it done. I was terrified, petrified, rigimortified(!) to have any type of dental stuff done, so when the dental surgeon told me that I'd be awake but not really too aware, and that I might even fall asleep, I thought, 'yeah, right buddy...fall asleep!?! Who're you trying to kid?' Well, after they gave me the stuff he said, 'Okay, so let's take a look and see what's going on in there' and went to pry my clenched mouth open. I thought he was taking an awfully long time 'just looking', but then he said, 'Well, that's it...you're done'. HUH? Turns out I went out like a light and only woke up when he'd finished. I was so happy to learn this that I almost leaped out of the chair, and when he asked me if I was okay I smiled and said 'Absolutely' and then proceeded to walk face first into the wall. 

So yep, I like that stuff too. (And vicodan; never had it, but it sounds like a dental patient's truly bestest friend! :biggrin2

Bunny hugs to you and Karen, and all of your bunny bretheren! :bunnyhug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The buns are doing o.k., I am not in as much pain as I thought I would after my dental work. I had upper dentures put in and a couple of teeth pulled on the bottom, that the dentist thought would abcess. Well from from my initial visit a couple of weeks ago until Friday, one or both did. 

None of the tooth extractions hurt except for the bottom two. I was awake enough to say that hurt and hesaid I am not surprised. The tooth had abcessed and when he pulled it the abcess broke. Today my mouth itches, all the stitches healing etc. I guess.

I think it is going to bean interesting day or two. I just heard a comotion in the bunny room and Rudy who is normallyMr. Mellow was fightingwithVelvet. Velvet has taken all the hay out of her hay rack and stuffed into a corner of her cage. She also has come out into the living room and taken a small roll of paper towel back to her cage and put into the corner.

So did I say false preggres? I still think so, but boy she isgoing likecrazy on building a nest. Like most things, since this is not the time, she probably is! I still am not sure how it happened, but boy she sure is acting like it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well if this is a false preggers she is going all out! She doesn't look pregnant, but never having a pregnant rabbit before, well one that I KNEW was pregnant. Sweetie doesn't count, she came to us preggers without us knowing that.

Here is a picture of her nest.







She has been working on it all day, I have let her have the run of the house gathering whatever she needed. I did draw the line at my daughters pj's and wabbitmoms blouse and a couple of socks though. She has been using the finest materials, paper towels, phone books, hay. Velvet did try to add a couple of trash-bags, but I pulled those out. She did dump a small waste paper basket over and removed the bag, minus the contents of course. Her once bluetiful dewlap is now very bare.

Now I am hoping that she is preggers as it would be nice to have the sounds of dozens of little flemmie paws around the house but also not as I don't have a lot of room to work with in the room to enlarge her area. But eh, if she is pregnant and has kits we will adapt as the Borg say (star trek fans know what I am talking about)! I just kickone of mykids out of there room for a few months!


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow! That is quite a nest!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Y'know, it amazes me what they will use to make a nest - remembering Tiny's Mom's Darla and the underwear .

She has done a good job there, if it is just a false alarm. If she is actually pregnant, then I think she has done it for you and Karen, to cheer you up 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Velvetwas pregnant but no kits lived. I am going to remove the nest Wednesday when I clean her cage.


----------



## fuzz16

thats sad, sorry for your loss on the babies. 

were they stillborn?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yes, they were.


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww. I'm sorry .

How is Velvet doing?

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She's doing ok, she's stopped looking for them. I am going to remove the nest tonight when I clean her cage. She would have made a good mom.


----------



## kirbyultra

Poor Velvet. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Velvet says thank you also.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Thats to sad that the babies didn't survive.


----------



## peppa and georgie

Hello wabbitdad, you poor thing with the dental thing, i had a tooth abcess when my third little boy was just 6 weeks old and it spread down my jaw so i couldnt open my mouth. Antibiotics wouldnt touch it and i had to go to hospital for an emergency operation to remove the tooth as the spreading was very dangerous. They put me out thank goodness but they had to thread tubes down my nose just before they put me under. I was terrified was so horrible, but when i woke up also felt grate, general aneatheic is wonderfull too lol...
My poor husband had to look after three kids, the 6 week old still needing night time feeds too.
Teeth are just so painfull for us and our pets hey.

When my cookie and when Licorice were pregnant years ago now, they only really built the nest a couple of days before the birth, but when my bunny toffee again years ago had false pregnancies she used to take all my soft toys and stuff them under the sofa cover, was soooo cute i really didnt want to move them. I supose if nothing happens within a week it must be a false pregnancy.

Oh and Bassetluv, your bunny pics in your avatar are soooo gorgeous, those big ears are lovely. What breeds are they??? And are there more pics i can see somewhere??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I go in for my post op check tomorrow.

When I was I was checkingVelvets nest the second time for anymore kits it was the very first time Velvet has ever wimpered! She knew I think.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> When I was I was checkingVelvets nest the second time for anymore kits it was the very first time Velvet has ever wimpered! She knew I think.


:cry2 Oh, that's so sad. Bless her heart!

Jan


----------



## peppa and georgie

Oh poor velvet xxx


----------



## Becca

Sorry the babies didn't survive 
Good luck with your post op check... x


----------



## JadeIcing

So sorry for your loss. ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

First the post op dental check went great! I am now able to eat french fries, thick crinkle kind, WHOO HO! No more mashed taters!

Now an update on the bunny's. Velvet is doing good. She is back to her grunting at me when I open her cage. 

Pudge is driving me nuts with the "lets dig at everything in my cage at 4:30am!

I finally put up the bunny playpen outside this weekend.







Titan and Thumper enjoyed it.Thumper like his movie name sake ate all the clover flowers and left the green parts behind. 

Carmel loved it today,



took him out, took a book with me to read, but instead spent my time watching him. Binkies of all kinds, he binkied and bounced off the chain link fence. He did speed binkies, twisty binkies combinations, he had a good time. So did I just watching him explore, binky, run back to the pet carrier, run out binky some more, come to me for some pets chin by foot and do it all over again.

I just have to find something more comfortable to sit on then the grass...


----------



## peppa and georgie

Arrr Caramel looks really cute, we had a bunny called lucy who looked just like that and also a bunny called caramel xx Sounds like you had lots of fun, they love exploring dont they x


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I took Pudge outside to the bunny run after I got home from work today. I thought she would explore and run around like Carmel did. Instead she looked around a little and listened to the birds chirp.

Then when she did start to explore more, I had to scoop her up, put her in the pet carrier and make a mad dash forthe house. We got to the overhang just in time, a sudden rainstorm dumped buckets just as we got to the house.

There's always tomorrow.


----------



## peppa and georgie

Arrr bless that is just typical isnt it.
Mine have the run of the living room when there cage is open and i leave the door open sometimes as they are desperate to explore the rest of the house, peppa goes thundering upstairs and if i go to get her she runs faster and stamps her feet lolxx
They do come back if i call them though, only because they know i have treats though lol xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well today was an interesting day. It all started with wabbitmom's stupid cat getting the door to garage open. If you don't latch it right it will close, but a determined cat can get it open. After he got the door open, someone had left the overhead light on in the garage which lit up the living room where I fell asleep. He did this twice at about half hour intervals.

Once I got him back in the second time, I had laid back down on the couch only to be awaken a few minutes later by a call from work telling me the network was down. So off I go, I got the call at 4am and was in work by 450. After a morning of chaos of network problems, I got to pick up the mail because the person who normally does it had something personal come up and the backup person was out so I had to drive back downtown and back to the plant.

I had about 4 hours of sleep and managed to get through the day on only 2 cans of Mountain Dew. Before I left work I decided that I was going to get a couple of the buns and go out to the bun run and just relax. It became windy and a little cool, but it was relaxing and Blueberry and Nibbles had a good time. I got thumped at several times by Nibbles and a couple of times by Blueberry when I went to gather them up to go inside.

Just like people as you all know bunny's have their little peculiar behaviors. Rudy, a fluffy french lop, is very well litter trained and I leave his cage open in the evenings. Every evening before I turn of the lights to the bunny room, I give their treat. One night it might be craisens, banana chips or pineapple. Tonight it was banana chips, Rudys favorite. Sometimes he will paw through his cage wires even though his door is open. Smooshes his cute little face as if this is the only food he has seen all day.

Well tonight I was handing out the treats and being that I sometimes forget why I came into a room or get distracted and forget what I was about to do, I go around the room in a certain order. Tonight that wasn't good enough for Rudy, he came hopping out to get his banana chip before the other three ahead of him. Now some of my buns if they are out at treat time will eat the treat right where they are when I give it to them. Rudy is not like that at all, he came up to me, let me know he was there, I gave him his banana chip and he promptly turned around, hopped back to his cage and then ate it.

Then came back out and acted like I forgot him when I went to his brothes on the other side of him. I got a telescoped french lop looking at me with a face that said "excuse me I think you forgot me!" I told him no you got yours and he sits down and hops back into his cage.

I try to remember the important lessons by bunny's display to me everyday. They are happy they have food and water, someone cares for them and they have a place to call their own, they have toys that the have a lot of fun with toysthat don't cost a small fortune. I have food on my plate, water and milk to drink (some Mountain Dew too), a warm house in the winter and a cool house in the summer. I have someone who cares for me, I have close on my back, shoes on my feet. 

Some times I get focused on what I want or need and not how blessed I am with the things I have. 

Smile a lot it will drive people bonkers wondering what your up to. Well I need to go to bed. My typing is no longer making coherent sense so I will stop.

Good night all or good morning.


----------



## peppa and georgie

Arrr whenever i give georgie treats or a carrot she always nicks off with it like to make sure no one takes it off her. She is quite stroppy with food actually, my 8 month baby boy was eating and so had it all over his hands and she actually went over to him for the crumbs and either scratched at him or bit him fingers for it as he was bleeding bless him. Wasnt really her fault as she doesnt know but i have learnt to leave messy babies away from the buns lol xx 
This morning and yesterday morn peppa came out ran round and then randomly chose a spot to pee, i was cross and picked her up and put her away and ignored her both times, is this the right way to handle it do you think???
Your bunnies sound lovely, i love hearing about all their different personalities. They do have funny habbits dont they, do you think they are thumping to tell you they dont want to go back in yet?? Hope your day calmer today xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The thumpin was to express their intense desire to stay outside for a while longer and they were not pleased about having to go in.

My buns will stop doing something when I say there name sternly and say no or stop that. Then they know they better move onto something else.


----------



## tonyshuman

Aww. Rudy is such a great bunny. I know what you mean about the lessons bunnies teach us. Sorry your day was so difficult!


----------



## LuvaBun

Sounds like you had quite the (early) morning!

Jester has to find just the 'right' spot to eat his favourite treats. Shadow could care less - hey, it's food who cares where it gets eaten, right? 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sad note today. Karens grandmother passed away this morning, she was 92.


----------



## JadeIcing

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm so sorry 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you everyone.

Now onto a happier note!

:inlove:Wabbitmom12 (Karen) and I will celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary June 1st! We met while both working during college at a department store called Montgomery Wards. I thought for sure someone as cute as she was,had to have a boyfriend. Fortunately for me she did not, we dated a couple of times prior to finals. Beginning of the next semester we saw each other weekly,then began studying together andthen quickly became an item.Six months later I popped the question,never thought about it, hadn't planned it the words just came out one evening. She didn't give me an answer immediately, didn't think to much about it. I just enjoyed being with her.

One day as we pulled into her parents driveway, she said "I think we'll name our son Jeff and our daughter Kristin." I looked at her and asked, so I guess this means yes? She said yes it does. A little over a yearlater, in about 3 weeks time, I had graduated from college, became a Lieutenant in the US Air Force, married and moving to my first duty station in Colorado. Karen has endured all the moves we had to make in Air Force, not complaining once. It was quite a shock to her also, to be married and then within a week having to move 1200 miles away, leaving a very close family and setting up an apartment in a strange city not knowing anyone, while I was at the base all day. 

That in a nutshell is how our life started out together. 

We have 3 great children, Jeff, 21 and in the USAF, Josh 17 and will be a senior in high school this fall,Kristin, 14 and a freshmen in high school this fall.

Its been an interesting 25 years and the last 5 havebeen, well for the lack of a better word, wacky, to say the least. 

Iam married to a very special woman,she hasto be to have put up with me so long!

I couldn't imagine life without her.


----------



## peppa and georgie

Arrrr sorry about your bad news, but congratualtions on the good news, what a lovely story. Hope you have a lovely day remembering xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm sorry to hear the bad news ray:

But congrats on your anniversary! Hope you and your wife have a great day today  My parents 25th wedding anniversary is on June 9th!


----------



## LuvaBun

CONGRATULATIONS

 Hope you have a wonderful Silver anniversary, and what a lovely romantic tale 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I should update about the week.

Karen and I had a low key but nice anniversary day. My in-laws gave us a gift card to Red Lobster restaurant and my parents gave us one to Applebee's restaurant. So we had lunch at Red Lobster and dinner at Applebee's.

We just spent the day doing little things together.

Tuesday was Karen's grandmothers viewing. I went down in the evening and came back home to look after the animals. Wednesday was the funeral so I and my son Josh got up early and went back down for that.

Grandma Mac was a sweet Christian lady and her funeral was more of a celebration then sadness. Due to her lengthy illness, Altzheimers, everyone had plenty of time to get use to the idea that she would pass away someday. Still sad though. Grandma's church had a nice dinner for everyone after the graveside service, that was nice.

The bunny's were good about having to spend extra time in their cages Tuesday and Wednesday. I rewarded them by stopping at Walmart and getting some romaine lettuce their favorite, $1.25 a bunch or head whatever you call it. So last night when I gave them their dinner and filled water bottles, I went and gave them the lettuce.

I left the room with a bunch of lettuce crunching, happy bunnies. They were even happier when I came in later just before I turned off the lights and gave them their pineapple treats. Rudy was so happy that he did some binkies and no one thumped me for turning off the lights.

Velvet spent some time with me on the couch and enjoyed her between the ear rubs and snuggle time. 

Oops got to go, lunch break is over!


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> Due to her lengthy illness, Altzheimers, everyone had plenty of time to get use to the idea that she would pass away someday. Still sad though.


No matter whether a death is expected or not, it's always hard to take . I'm pleased it was a celebration of her life though.

Glad you and karen had a good day, and that the bunnies behaved themselves - that was their gift to you 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I got a fire going in our fire pit in the backyard tonight to cook hot-dogs. So while I was watching that I thoughtMr. Carmel spent some time out in the bunny run which he loves! Of all the bunny's, he does the most binkies and just seems to enjoy himself, dug some holes ate the roots of the grass etc.

After I fed and filled water bottles, I was refilling hay racks, tp tubes with hay etc and notice that buns like the hay right out of the tub I keep it in better then what I put in their cages. Its the same hay but evidently it taste better before it gets put in a tp tube or hay-rack.

Sweetie shot out of her cage like a bullet this morning when I went to feed her. That's not a problem since it was Saturday and I had no where I needed to be. Every time I bent down or knelt down to pet her she darted off. I think she was enjoying herself. I'll let him get close, closer run NOW! so it went for 15 minutes up and down the hallway and around the living room.

Ms. Pudge has decided that a neat and tidy cage is not for her any more. For the past week she has been doing her level best to kick all the litter out of her potty box and has shredded, re-shredded the phone book in her cage.

Nibbles enjoyed her run time last night. On and off the couch, up and down the hallway and stretched out in the hallway. Velvet did about the same thing last night when she was out too. Must have been a lazy night for bunny's.

Rudy, as always was well Rudy. He hopped down the hallway, up on the couch and promptly nudged me for some attention. When I stopped he gave me the back and hopped down to the other end of the couch. He hopped onto Karen's lap, woke her up with some nudges and demanded he be petted. She stopped and after a couple failed attempts to get her started again, came down to my end and repeated his demands. When I fell asleep petting his Rudyness, Karen said he went back down the hallway and into his cage where he stretched out and fell asleep.

I think I will head to bed. I made a run to the scrap yard today, a large metal swing set, where I got a whopping $6.63! Just covered my gas there and back. Replaced a spring, with my oldest son's help, on the garage door, so we can use it again. Mowed the yard and cleaned cages and did laundry. Oh man, now that I've read what I just typed I am really tired now!


----------



## peppa and georgie

Rudy sounds gorgeous demanding all that attention how cute xx


----------



## Dragonrain

> After I fed and filled water bottles, I was refilling hay racks, tp tubes with hay etc and notice that buns like the hay right out of the tub I keep it in better then what I put in their cages. Its the same hay but evidently it taste better before it gets put in a tp tube or hay-rack.



Sounds like my trio. The hay tastes soooooo much better when it's in the storage container than it does out of a hay rack. Woke up one morning to see that my three had somehow knocked the top off the hay tub and where all happily munching away. Of course the hay in their rack remained untouched. Unfortuantly they also took the liberty of using the hay storage tub as a litter box and I had to get rid of the rest of the hay in there.

Noow the hay container gets stored out of bunnies reach!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

While shopping today at Walmart, had to get my Mountain Dew (my source of caffeine in the morning), I got the buns some more romaine and snuck in a bag of craisens in the shopping cart. 

We didn't have a very big list, milk, cereal etc and we spent almost $70! Although I think the 2 birthday cards we got for my dad and a couple of graduation cards probably cost $20. I also got some donuts for being good in the store.

When we got home, the heat had turned the icing on the donuts to a sticky goo and when I tried to put them in the fridge there was no room. I spent the next 20 minutes cleaning out the things that had gotten shoved to the back of the fridge. Several containers went straight to the trash, too nasty to be saved. There were several things I have no idea what they were. Something in one of the containers I am sure growled when I opened the lid!

Tonight I am sure to have a bunch of happy bunny's, more of there favorite lettuce and craisins! I am sure to be in their good gracious for a minute or too! Its tough being a good slave!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just a quick blurb.

I went to hand out a treat like I do every night and the buns were all excited because they could smell the *CRAISINS!!!* 

Naturally, I have a whole herd of excited bunny's. Rudy as you can tell has fast become quite a character. Normally he does not get out of his cage for treats but tonight he not only came out, but got between me and Sweetie bun to get his craisin! He got up and into my face and demanded hiscraisin, like I might forget him.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> ... Naturally, I have a whole herd of excited bunny's. Rudy as you can tell has fast become quite a character. Normally he does not get out of his cage for treats but tonight he not only came out, but got between me and Sweetie bun to get his craisin! *He got up and into my face and demanded hiscraisin, like I might forget him.*



OMG... That sounds just like my Luna Belle!!! For Luna being sick with kidney stones, she is the craziest and most demanding when it comes time for snacks!!! I am always amazed with how she has come out of her shell.

Sounds like Rudy is coming out of his shell also. Ahhhh... the power of snacks!!!! LOL 

myheart


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh, yes, old Rudy Boy is very much enjoying his status of P.B. (Privileged Bun!). Since he's neutered, and very fastidious about using his litter box - and nothing else - he gets more free roaming. He can come out and hop up beside us on the couch at will, demanding and receiving head rubs. When it comes to treat time, he's like the Alpha dog who says, "ME first, OF COURSE!!"


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> Something in one of the containers I am sure growled when I opened the lid!


LOL

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have kept the gate closed to the bunny run when I am not using it so other animals won't get in. Last night my son Josh looks out at the bunny run and somehow awild bunny was in there eating the clover.

I have had my buns in there several times since I put it up and they have explored every corner and inch of the fence. They never foundany way out. Somehow this little wild bun found a way in! 

So much for keeping them out!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

lol. A determined bunny wild or not will find a way to get at what it wants. 

I think this blog needs more pictures


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*:inlove:WE HAVE BABY BLACK FLEMMIES!!!*

More details to follow with pictures tonight! She had 5 kits, 2 died. I discovered them this morning when I went to take a closer look as to why she had not eaten. Then I discovered some black bumps, at first I thought it was her foot, but then she moved and they moved! When she came out of her cage and went down the hallway she did a whole bunch of binkies!

:happyrabbit::adorable:arty:


----------



## JadeIcing

*:shock:*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *:inlove:WE HAVE BABY BLACK FLEMMIES!!!*
> 
> More details to follow with pictures tonight! She had 5 kits, 2 died. I discovered them this morning when I went to take a closer look as to why she had not eaten. Then I discovered some black bumps, at first I thought it was her foot, but then she moved and they moved! When she came out of her cage and went down the hallway she did a whole bunch of binkies!
> 
> :happyrabbit::adorable:arty:


----------



## LuvaBun

> When she came out of her cage and went down the hallway she did a whole bunch of binkies!


Probably thinking "Thank goodness that's all over with" 

Congrats!! Look forward to the pics 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> When she came out of her cage and went down the hallway she did a whole bunch of binkies!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably thinking "Thank goodness that's all over with"
Click to expand...

No doubt!! "I feel so light and free...!" :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Wabbitdad, wabbitmom, congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*EEEEKKK

We want pictures leaseplease:leaseplease:
Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *:inlove:WE HAVE BABY BLACK FLEMMIES!!!*


----------



## wabbitmom12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Wabbitdad, wabbitmom, congrats on your anniversary!


Thank You


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Like I promised here are some pictures of the baby's and the proud bunny parents.

One day old and they are 3 inches!









All three in Karen's palm, won't be able to do that for very long.








The smallest kit in Karen's palm








Miss Sweetie








Mr. Titan








Group shot









My beautiful wifeandSweeties baby's


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Pudge is a fussy auntie or annoyed at the squeaking. Any time she hears the baby's squealshe THUMPS repeatedly and loudly!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Awwwwww! They are too too cute! I can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:yeahthat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sweetie like last time is having a little trouble nursing or willing to nurse. Last time once we got her into the routine she did just fine. So I took a very long lunch today, raced home and helped Karen get the baby's fed, then rushed back to work.

I serve my rabbit masters, well.


----------



## LuvaBun

Totally adorable babies. I'm glad they have trained you so well 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

I will feel so much better when I know for sure Sweetie is nursing them on her own. Nerves! 

What I am looking forward to is the big ears little body phase of flemmies, its so cute!

I am glad I was told about this website, its not very manly talk in a warehouse to discuss your rabbits. Its suppose to be sports, hunting, fishing, things I do just not as much as others. I love sports,well when my kids are playing one and when the Chicago Bears play, I occasionally go hunting and love to fish just never seem to have the time. Gave up golfyears ago, expense and lack of time to play. Although as the kids leave the house who knows.

Rabbits on the other hand are relatively low maintenace animals, there fun to observe and there is nothing like laying on a couch with a cozy bunny snuggled up next to you.

I will be doing something in Elkhart County 4-H rabbit club this fair season. Their is always atleast one adult in the bunny barn everynight. The reason for this is to prevent vadelisim. Years ago vandels had broken cages but does and buck together etc. Since some one has spent the night no more vandelism. Have my son record some shows on his laptop to wath it will be fun. WHat to wear and what to sleep on.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I will feel so much better when I know for sure Sweetie is nursing them on her own. Nerves!
> 
> What I am looking forward to is the big ears little body phase of flemmies, its so cute!
> 
> I am glad I was told about this website, its not very manly talk in a warehouse to discuss your rabbits. Its suppose to be sports, hunting, fishing, things I do just not as much as others. I love sports,well when my kids are playing one and when the Chicago Bears play, I occasionally go hunting and love to fish just never seem to have the time. Gave up golfyears ago, expense and lack of time to play. Although as the kids leave the house who knows.
> 
> Rabbits on the other hand are relatively low maintenace animals, there fun to observe and there is nothing like laying on a couch with a cozy bunny snuggled up next to you.
> 
> I will be doing something in Elkhart County 4-H rabbit club this fair season. Their is always atleast one adult in the bunny barn everynight. The reason for this is to prevent vadelisim. Years ago vandels had broken cages but does and buck together etc. Since some one has spent the night no more vandelism. Have my son record some shows on his laptop to wath it will be fun. WHat to wear and what to sleep on.



*Once again I failed to see who was logged in!*

*Dave*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A little concerned about Sweetie and nursing the kits. She really hasn't shown much interest in them and we have been making sure she does nurse. I would really like her to do it on her own. There is one very little one that I am concerned about. 

Tonight I am going to give him/her supplemental nursing after I think Sweetie is finished.


----------



## LuvaBun

How are Sweetie and the kits doing?

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Doing good, here are some pictures from tonight right after I held Sweetie and the babies nursed on her tummy. She was tranced and very relaxed which is good sometimesshe can be abit nervous.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

eeekk there so cute :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well today has been 1 week. The 2 largest of the three are doing great and I think the little one, we call peanut due to its size, is doing ok also. Last night Karen (wabbitmom) got him out and gave him a little supplemental nutrition and he took a little then groom him/herself and curled up in Karens hand and went to sleep.

I will try and post some new pictures tonight of the three.


----------



## peppa and georgie

Oh that is so cute i long for the day a bunny falls asleep on me x


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some quick photo's of the buns from tonight and last week, they are one week old! Hopefully by Friday or Saturday they will be opening their eyes. Sweetie has been a good mommy and is nursing her babys without our help.

The group in Karen's hand last week:







The group in Karen's hand this week:






One in Karen's hand last week:






This week:







Here are some other pics of the baby's:


----------



## Jess_sully

Oh my goodness! You have baby flemmies!!!! Congratulations (late).
Glad to see you doing well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sweetie is a good mommy. Sunday was the last day that we helped her feed the baby's/kits. She has been doing it on her own, they all have little ping pong ball bellies and getting huge! I just went to take of the bunny's and she was in the nesting box feeding them, so I waited until she was done before I took care of the rest of the herd.

My daughter is getting very attached to the runt, I just hope she doesn't name it, it will be that much harder to let it go to a forever home with someone else. I am planning on keeping one, but I want it to be the best show quality. Titan and Sweetie fit the standards very well and I can't wait to see how the baby's match up to ARBA standards.

I have to get ready for work, so I will update later on how the other buns feel about the baby's.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh My Gosh those babies are cute.

It must be so exciting watching baby bunnies grow up.

I'd love to do it myself onedaybut I'd get too attached to them and would want to keep them all. My luck it would be a litter o 5 or more. LOL

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun

Aawww, glad to hear that Sweetie has taken to motherhood at last . Those babies are just adorable!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We have peepers! They have opened their eyes!and gotten much bigger just since Tuesday too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

So here is how the rest of the herd feels about the new baby's:

Skippery eh doesn't care, just wants her attention and craisin.

Nibbles, I am in trouble with her, she turns her back on me and thumps. She is upset because I am spending too much time with Sweetie and her kits.

Dutches, she is upset with Wabbitmom because of the drop in attention.

Baby, When she is out she doesn't even sniff around the nesting box, just explores.

Pudge, When ever the kits whimper she thumps very loudly! and she's been giving me the back.

Velvet, well she's not happy about too much anyway, but she goes over and checks the kits out when she has her free time.

Moo Moo - doesn't care, just give her her treat and she is happy.

Carmel, Titan, Thumper and Tiny have a real problem. Since Sweetie had her kits they have been spraying much much more! Going up to each others cage and boxing through the wire.

Rudy, he's upset because he doesn't get as much free roam time as before.

Oreo is suspicious of whats going on in the apartment below her, whats all the commotion!

Blueberry likes to go over to the nesting box and sniff around, then hop in front of each bucks cage and drive them crazy.

Sweetie is enjoying the extra attention and motherhood, she is taking good care of her baby's and there is always plenty of fur in there to keep them warm.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

It makes me incrediably happy to hear that your 3 baby's are doing very well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12




----------



## fuzz16

aww thier getting so big so quick


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some update baby bunny pictures including baby bunny butt. Not the greatest pictures I was using my daughters camera and I am not use to it. The bluryness was not caused by my unsteady hand but by the speed of the baby's moving.

These were taken tonight.


----------



## tonyshuman

Baby bunny butt!!!


----------



## LuvaBun

Waayyy too cute. Double dose of baby bunny butt 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some new pictures of Sweeties baby's and one of Velvets little one.







This is the one we call Peanut, he/she is way behind its older siblings but is gaining ground everyday.






Velvets little one





Velvet is a *VERY* protective mommy! We have to be very, very careful on how we go to look at the little one, she has charged and nipped!

Sweeties have changed so much in just one day, it is incredible!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We just weighed the baby's Sweeties and Velvets. The largest of Sweeties is 12.1 ounces, the next one was 11.9 ounces and 6.1 for the littlest one.

Velvets baby of 24 hours is 3.1 ounces, half the weight of Sweeties little one!


----------



## JadeIcing

Wait I was thinking one litter. You have two?:?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I couldn't resist posting this! Not only does it show what a flemmie grows to in just 14 days but it's also a double dose of baby bunny butt!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wait I was thinking one litter. You have two?:?


Why yes I have two Flemmie litters!, one blue and one black. Velvet had a litter last night of four only one lived.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Wait I was thinking one litter. You have two?:?
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I have two Flemmie litters!, one blue and one black. Velvet had a litter last night of four only one lived.
Click to expand...

:shock:I want one. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Blue flemmie baby bunny teeth!


----------



## JadeIcing

I Want!


----------



## Camarie

OMG! your baby bunnies are SO cute u need to post some more pics lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Quick update then I need to go cool down.

The air conditioning (a/c) has been acting up. It was out for two hours today, it was 91F outside and 90F inside. All the ceiling fans were on, a fan on the buns. I was using water bottles filled with ice, thoseplastic things you freeze to put in lunch boxes anything I could find to put in with the buns. I was especially worried about the babies.

The recommendation was to shut it off and let the ice build up on the condensor melt off. It was off for 2 hours, when I came home from work the drain pipe didn't look like it was dripping anymore so I turned it on. Its been dropping 1 degree each hour and its down to 88F now.

I checked on the babies and they were all huddled around the frozen bottle I put in the nesting box. Going to go melt on the couch now, my son Josh is bringing back Dairy Queen blizzards later, yum!


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> my son Josh is bringing back Dairy Queen blizzards later, yum!


For you, I hope, and not the bunnies 

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman

Wow! That's terrible. I hope it keeps working for you and the bunnies...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It didn't it stopped again this morning, this time we were lucky and the a/c people were able to come out and look at it. When we called they were super busy and couldn't promise anything. 

It has to thaw again then they will be back to replace the refrigerent tonight.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:yes:the air conditioning is fixed! It is cooling down so much faster then yesterday! In just the hour I've been home its already dropped 5F from 92F in the house to 87F now!

I spend most of my day in a warehouse, with the heat I haven't felt like eating, and yesteday and today I've dropped 8 pounds. I've been drinking water like crazy but the heat :yuck.

I just checked on the buns and I have the drapes closed fans on them, water bottles in cages and everyone is strecthed out!

Last night everyone got an extra treat because of having to deal with the heat. I guess they'll get the same deal again.


----------



## kirbyultra

Yowzers wabbitdad! Poor you and poor buns. Heat can be crazy. I was going to work yesterday morning but had to double back because I forgot to leave the AC on for the bunners. Went to work late but I'd rather not come home to roasted buns.  The things we do...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The a/c is officially fixed! It has remained all day at a cool 78F, no sticky humidity and cool fresh air flows from the vents. I no longer have disapproving bunny looks from the herd that say "Slave why is our palace so dang hot?, do something immediately!"

Now this has nothing to do with rabbits, but this is Charlie, a not so bright dog, but very loveable dofus, in my son's car. His major redeeming quality is he will not let anyone hurt Karen or the kids. Someone can beat on me and I can yell for help and he will still go after me.






I can't believe I am saying this but, I just had to turn the a/c up! I was getting too cold typing this post!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night I was up very late, I don't know why I was totally exhausted. Karen, aka wabbitmom, went in and brought out Velvets blue baby. Forget the ping pong sized belly, were now talking a small melon! All the food this little blue bun is getting, it should be the rabbit that ate Elkhart, Indiana! It kept popping around like a mexican jumping bean in my hand. 

I put it on my just up by my neck, it started to settle down and go to sleep, but I was then getting baby bunny farts in my face.:yuck This continued for 10 minutes or so. It had settled down and had gone to sleep, occasional odor would float my way, but not like before!

Sweeties baby's are not able to go in and out of the nest box at will, poor Sweetie, not rest from thekids now! 

Velvet is doting on her little one. I have never seen such a fluffy furry nest before. I think she adds more to it everyday. We also get the grunts and charges when we go to pick it up or just to see how its doing.

On Tuesday June 30th, my oldest goes to Air Force basic training, following in his dads footsteps. 

Well got to go, I need to unload the dishwasher, wash the stuff that can't go in the dishwasher and other fun stuff like that. Since the high today is suppose to be in the 90'sF, I won't get to mow the yard until late this evening, darn!


----------



## LuvaBun

Cute looking dog 

i love how protective Velvet is of her baby - sounds like he is certainly well fed 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures of the babyFlemmiesblue and black.

Kids can get on your nerves and evidently Sweetie had had enough. She was found in the nestbox, where there was not enough room for the baby's to get in with her already there.The baby's were huddled in the corner of her cage sound asleep.

So here of pictures of the baby's, Velvets little one is *NOT* missing any meals! He/she reminds me of the way a toad looks, squat with a wide middle.














































Here is a picture of Pudge who does not like to hear Velvets baby squeal, if shedoes she thumps and thumps loud!






I was trying to geta clear sharp picture of Carmel as he jumps out of his cage. He will not let me get him out he lauches himself out of his cage and almost hits the wall on the other side. The blur is Carmel as he lept.






I will try and get more updated pictures of the herd in the upcoming week. I have been told that I've have not posted enough pictures of my herd.

I went to the farm supply store I go to get my rabbit food and their litter today bought a bale of hay for $6 dollars. Even with the size of my herd I am set for a few months!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

WOW That is one FAT Baby you got there. Very cute pic of the bun launching out of his cage..


----------



## tonyshuman

Yeah! I laughed out loud, seeing that little one! I'm sure it's just being very well fed, but keep an eye on his output because young babies can get bloat if something's wrong with their gut microbes. As long as the poo's normal, I'm sure Velvet's baby is just getting lots of good meals. The black babies look good!


----------



## myheart

This picture just gave me my Sunday morning AWE...... :biggrin2:






Baby needs a cuddle and a smooch from me.... Send her on over.....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:CHUNKY BABY! :biggrin2:Me want!


----------



## Camarie

OMG the velvet is so FAT lol its so cute it reminds me of garfield the fat cat cause of the tummy. I love the pics of the doggie and the overprotectiveness lol one of my chiuahuahs are like that.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My son said something yesterday while I was putting away the hay. He looked at me and commented "Dad, the rabbits are going to have lots of hay till its gone." I thought he was joking but he wasn't, I said "your rightJosh THE rabbits will have a lot of hay until its gone." 

Then it dawned on him what he said he said oops I had a mom moment! Karen is noted in our family for saying silly things like that.


----------



## rodney

hi there


----------



## rodney

what r we allup too


----------



## wabbitmom12

*myheart wrote: *


> This picture just gave me my Sunday morning AWE...... :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby needs a cuddle and a smooch from me.... Send her on over.....
> 
> myheart


Cuddles and smooches applied. It was a tough job, but someone HAD to do it!:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I wanted to get pictures, but I am the only one home and I didn't think I could get one of the baby black flemmies and Tiny REW nethie to stay still by myself.

Tiny was out hoping around and he went up by the baby flemmies and they were almost as big as he was!, there only 3 weeks old!

I am going to try tomorrow night.

Please remember my oldest in your prayers tonight, he leaves in the morning to go to Air Force basic training. I am proud of him for serving his country :USAflagwaving:and for following in my footsteps.


----------



## LuvaBun

Good luck to your son, Dave. I can understand you being proud of him 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a size comparison of a full grown nethie and a 3 week old flemmie.


----------



## TinysMom

I wanna see the blue flemmie with the Nethie...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I'll try and get a picture tomorrow night.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I never seem to have the camera when I walk into the bunny room and discover a Kodak moment.

I went into the bunny room to feed them this morning and in her cage laying down was Sweetie, black momma flemmie, and facing her was the peanut/runt. They were grooming each other on their foreheads.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

That sounds so cute. I think you need to invest in a bunny camera that stays in the bunny room


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures of Tiny, a full grown nethie, andVelvets 9 day old blue flemmie baby, we have called Walrus, just looks like a Walrus when you hold him/her. I have also include a bunny butt picture.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Update on the weights of the baby's.
Sweeties smallest went from 6.3 ounces to 11.9
The next went from 12.1 ounces to 1 pound 3.5 ounces
The last one went from 11.9 ounces to 1 pound 3.6 ounces.

Velvets little blue baby went from 3.6 ounces at birth to 10.1 ounces in a week!

I started looking at airline tickets to go to my sons graduation from basic training at Lackland AFB in Texas and I can't believe the prices! If all four of us go, it will be over $1200 plus rental car, food and hotel!:shock:

One idea I had was to fly down and get a one way rental car back. I had no idea it was going to be so expensive. I always see deals on t.v. about low cost air fare, I looked at priceline, orbits and a couple of others and they are all about the same.


----------



## LuvaBun

This picture is just so precious!

I can see what you mean by looking like a Walrus - a very cute one, though 

And Wow :shock:. That is really expensive. I know - you see all the hype about low cost flights, but it's the extras (taxes, surcharges etc) that bump the price way up!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a picture of the baby blue flemmie tranced on Karen's lap last night. Not the best picture I took it with my phone.






I tried to get a picture of it, but I only had my phone with me and it didn't come out to well. Poor Momma Sweetie was trying to eat out of her food dish and two of the baby's were eating out of it and wouldn't let her get a bite. Every time she tried the two of them pushed her away. She is rather timid, the other bun was eating fresh hay I had put into their area.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Can it be possible for the taste of craisins be genetic? I handed out craisins tonight and I gave one to Sweetie. Her baby's swarmed around her like a hungry pack of wolves! They were trying to lick around her mouth to get at the scent of the craisins!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

That's so cute that the babies are bossing mommy around 

I love the picture of the baby tranced on Karen's lap.
*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Can it be possible for the taste of craisins be genetic? I handed out craisins tonight and I gave one to Sweetie. Her baby's swarmed around her like a hungry pack of wolves! They were trying to lick around her mouth to get at the scent of the craisins!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> That's so cute that the babies are bossing mommy around


Poor Sweetie. The hen-pecked mommy! It reminds me of when her first litter of kits was about this age. She had 6 six kits, and they wanted to nurse ALL the time, and lay on her, and nibble her ears, and etc, etc. One day, Dave came into the room, and she jumped over the double-height NIC gate,STRAIGHT UP into his arms, from a sitting position. It was about a 4 foot leap! You could just about hear her yelling, "Get me out of here! These kids are driving me NUTS!!!" ullhair:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Poor Sweetie. Her litters are so demanding.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Poor Sweetie. Her litters are so demanding.



So are mine.  I know exactly how she feels.

:biggrin2: Kids...(and Kits)...you can't live with them, you can't abandon them by the side of the road. :humour:


----------



## fuzz16

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sweetie. Her litters are so demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are mine.  I know exactly how she feels.
> 
> :biggrin2: Kids...(and Kits)...you can't live with them, you can't abandon them by the side of the road. :humour:
Click to expand...




cant abandon them by law.....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sweetie. Her litters are so demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are mine.  I know exactly how she feels.
> 
> :biggrin2: Kids...(and Kits)...you can't live with them, you can't abandon them by the side of the road. :humour:
Click to expand...

:roflmao:


----------



## Bassetluv

>



I must say, when I saw this picture my eyes went :shock:!! Having never seen baby flemmies before, I had no idea they grew that big so quickly! That little guy is absolutely adorable...a beautiful behemoth bun!! How wonderful it must be to have those little ones in the house; it's just so exciting to see baby rabbits grow up before your eyes, and each one developing it's own unique personality. 

Gorgeous, gorgeous baby! :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You.

Getting ready for the 4-H Fair, turning stuff in for my daughter tomorrow at rabbit club meeting and working a part time job tomorrow night! Stop the insanity!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Your a busy man tonight.

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thank You.
> 
> Getting ready for the 4-H Fair, turning stuff in for my daughter tomorrow at rabbit club meeting and working a part time job tomorrow night! Stop the insanity!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am going to start carrying a camera with me when I go into the bunny room. I got home from the dentist (denture adjustment, no pain!) and checked on the herd. I looked in and a black baby flemmie was laying infront of Sweetie and she was grooming him/her. 

I looked in on Velvet and her little :biggrin2:baby and he/she was snuggled up against her.

We got my daughter my daughters books and materials turned in yesterday for the 4-H fair a week from tomorrow. The next step is rabbit check in on Thursday and then the daily trek to the fair grounds to take care of both flemmie bucks and a nethie buck.

I am going to try and post some updated pictures of the flemmie baby's this weekend.


----------



## tonyshuman

Awww! So who exactly will your daughter be showing at the fair?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She is only allowed to show 2 breeds. She is going to show Titan, black flemmie buck, Thumper, blueflemmie buck and Tiny (REW nethie).

All three have done well in shows this year, so she has a good shot. Rudy our french lop, mr mellow, he is so laid back he could easily be laying on a California or Hawaii beach saying "gnarly waves dude". He will be doing duty in the petting/instructional pen they have each year. Rudy's lfie motto is the same as Garfield the cats, Love me, Pet me, Feed me!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Aww! Walrus looks like a little blue Lab puppy! And seems to be growing like one too! Very cute!  

That sucks that your daughter has a # of breeds restriction! I'm glad we don't have that at my fair. 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yeah, I think it sucks too, but I am sure they have their reasons.

I was vacuuming the living room when I hear the doorbell. This teenage girl, 15-16 came to my door and asked me if I could help her with a contest she was in. I'm think scavenger hunt etc and she starts talking about these points she gets for someone who has had the same job for more then 5 years, been married for more then 10 years etc. If she gets so many points she wins a trip to Cancon Mexico. 

Ok I'm thinking I'll help the kid out as much as I can. So I giving her answers to all these questions, then she starts talking about a charity she is raising money for and whips out a list of magazines with points she can earn. Red flag goes off in my mind and I am thinking what's the price. She won't give me an answer, evades the question, starts filling out a form. None of the magazines on her list were ones that I, my wife or kids would be interested in. I do give her a title of one I thought, I can find someone who will like this at work etc. She tries to get me to buy more, telling me my neighbors are getting 2 - 4. I am thinking, so, what do I care what my neighbors buy.

Finally, she asks me for my cell number, I give it and then she asks me to sign this form. I look at the price of the magazine subscription and its $56.00!:shock: I said are you serious and she starts asking me for a check! Telling me that it will take 2 weeks to process etc., I tell her I am sorry, but I am not paying $56 dollars for a single magazine subscription, if I am spending $56 bucks its going to be for grocery's or bills.

I hand her magazine info back to her and tell her I am sorry, but I am not going to be able to help you with your contest and went back inside the house. I went to empty the vacuum container in the large trash can (was filling up with dog/cat/rabbit hair almost immediately every time I turned it on) and her cell phone and some magazine info was on my porch. I thought at first, she discovered she lost them and retrace her steps. Then I thought with all the territory she is probably covering she won't remember. So I looked down the street didn't see her, so I got in my car and drove down the street, l happened to see her go into a house and stopped and walked up to give her her cell phone and magazine info back. 

If I knew that was all going to happen when I answered the door I would have just kept on vacuuming and pretended I didn't hear the doorbell.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We have black flemish Houdini's! I just went into the bunny room to put away the blue flemmie and two of the three black flemmies were darting around the room.


----------



## CKGS

awww.. escape artists in the making. How cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

eek Cute!

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> We have black flemish Houdini's! I just went into the bunny room to put away the blue flemmie and two of the three black flemmies were darting around the room.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well the buns are set for food for awhile! A couple of weeks ago, I bought a bale of grass hay from the feed store I get my rabbit food from and have it stuffed in a garbage can (specifically bought for it) a tub I keep in the bunny room for hay and a box out in the hallway.

Today I went to get more rabbit food (amazing what 2 flemmie moms and 4 kits can eat!) at the feed store. They have a program for every nine 50 pound bags you buy the tenth one is free. We actually filled it the last time we got food but they didn't fill in our card while we were there. 

So I paid for the bag of food and asked them how we were at on filling in the card. She looked up our info and said actually you filled it up last time, so just tell the guy at the barn to give you two bags. The one I bought today goes toward our new card. Now I have 100 pounds of rabbit food and lots of hay.

I took some pictures of the blue bun today and I will get some of the black ones Sunday and post them. They are getting so big! I love those big baby flemish ears! I reached down to give pets to one and another comes out and shoves it head on top of the one I was petting and then the last one comes out and does the same thing.

The blue bun is starting to grow into the well fed body of her/him and is doing baby bunny binkies and hopping around. Wednesday night he was hopping around the bunny room and I literally turned my back only for a second and could not find the little stinker. She/he finally comes out from behind a cage in the corner, she/he was so far behind it or underneathit I could not see it. No more unsupervised play time for that one.

Sweetie as always is beinga great mom and Velvet is a very very protective of her little one. She grunts and snorts when we try and pick it up and if she does not want us to touch it she charges at us. Now, a 20 pound rabbit grunting, snorting and charging at me causes me to back off. I like having five fingers on each hand and I swear she understands what I am saying when I try and distract her with a craisin or banana chip.

Well time to hand out treats and watch some tv in peace and quiet. Karen, I and my son Josh were at my sister in laws house playing Mexican dominoes. Its similar to regular dominoes, but the dots are colored and have 21 dots all the way down to one. Takes a long time to play but its a lot of fun. They are still there and I came home like a good bunny slave to tend to the wishes of the herd.


----------



## JadeIcing

Pics?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Pics?


:whistlingI er, ahh, well..I FORGOT! I just told my lovely, darling wife (is she still looking over my shoulder?) we need to get some more with Tiny, REW Nethie and the black and blue flemmie baby's.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Pics?




Here are the pictures finally!

Meet Mr. Houdini






Mr. Tiny checking out a 6 week old black flemmie for hidden craisins.






Black flemmie groomin Mr. Tiny.






Group photo!






One of Mr. Tiny our comparison model.






Tiny and flemmies.






Got to have a bunny butt picture.






Tiny and baby blue flemmie.






Baby blue and a baby black flemmie.








Here is one of the baby blue flemmie snoozing on Karen last night. It seems all this little guy/girl wants to do is snooze. 








Last night was check in at the fair, Mr. Tiny, Titan and Thumper are now letting the public gaze at their adorableness. Looks like there won't be too many blue and black flemish at the fair so Titan and Thumper will get lots of adoring fans.


----------



## Flashy

I haven't read your blog for ages, and I think it's lovely! your buns are gorgeous.

I was looking at your most recent update and realised I'm sitting here with a ridiculous grin on my face


----------



## tonyshuman

So adorable. It's so sweet that they like Tiny. I got to hold a baby nethie at the fair yesterday and it was the highlight of this month, at least. You're so lucky!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Our 4-H county fair started yesterday. We checked in the rabbits on Thursday night and Thumper (blue flemmie) was not happy and I got the bunny back from him. At least his cage is right next to Titan so they can keep each other company. Poor Mr. Tiny is on an end row by no one he knows. Although he will be adored by hundreds.

I did bring some of their toys and stuff to make them feel at home as much as possible.

I will get to adore all the bunnys in the rabbit barn tonight as I am spending the night there to make sure the rabbits don't get messed with and the place vandalized. At least the fair weather isn't going to be too hot, last year it was blistering!


----------



## JadeIcing

Have fun. Don't bring any extra bunnies home. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Don't bring any extra bunnies home.


I do that and I will commit myself to the hospital for 24 hour psychological evaluation!:craziness

Tiny REW nethie won best opposite variety, Thumper, Blue flemmie, won best of variety, Titan took best opposite and Carmel, lionhead, won best of breed today!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great blog. You have such beautiful Bunnies.

I love the baby Flemmies.

Susan


----------



## Flashy

Congratulations on your titles


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you both.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Before I went to donate plasma, I took care of the bunny's like I do every morning. When I was in filling food dishes and filling water bottles, I heard a commotion behind me. I turned around to see a black flemmie we are calling Houdini trying to climb out. He had discovered a way to bypass our anti-baby flemmie escape system. So I had to create an addition to the system, hopefully it will take him a while to get around it, when he had figured out how to escape from the original set up he/she taught it to his/her siblings. They had escaped a couple of times too.

While Karen and the kids were at the fair, there were some things that had to be done, banking, litter for the rabbit cages, cleaning of rabbit cages and the yard needed to be mowed.

So I got the errands done and thought it best to clean cages before I did anything else as they were getting ripe for some reason, oh yeah, duh, 4 extra large economy size rabbit baby's. Like most projects of mine, I jinxed myself by saying well this should only take 45 minutes. Yeah right!

The first two cages went fine, then I got to Sweetie's and her kids. Three flemish baby's can make quite a mess. So after an in-depth cleaning I proceeded on, making good progress until I got to Velvets. I then realized it has been a while since I gave her cage a good in-depth cleaning. After switching to a larger trash receptacle I proceeded onward. Every time I reached in to scoop out a handful of fur and kicked out litter, Velvet would lunge and put herself between me and her baby. I finally got her to go out Baby blue bunny went and laid next to daddy's cage and Velvet laid in front of the her baby.

One and a half hours later, I was done. Then came the yard...


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I turned around to see a black flemmie we are calling Houdini trying to climb out. He had discovered a way to bypass our anti-baby flemmie escape system. So I had to create an addition to the system, hopefully it will take him a while to get around it, when he had figured out how to escape from the original set up he/she taught it to his/her siblings. They had escaped a couple of times too.


:roflmao:

I've had litters like that....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I survived the night in the bunny barn. It was a colder night then I expected and the blanket I grabbed before I left wasn't big enough! I also didn't think to bring a jacket, when I left the house last night it was a nice 75F out. During the night it dropped down to a chilly 56F.

When I arrived at the fair around 8pm, they were having everyone park in the very farthest areas from the fair, they do have shuttles to the gate, so even though I had a parking pass it doesn't mean I get a good spot. It just means I can park in the lot closes to the bunny barn. Well that didn't apply last night. Around 9:30pm I told another club member I will be back shortly, I was going to move my car closer. I was concerned being almost parked in the next county someone might decide they want to see whats in my car and break in. So I go out to the car and start moving it closer, a sheriff deputy asked what I was doing and he said OK just tell the next officer what you want to do and he will let you pass. Well the next officer was a sheriff deputy wannabe, who was going to show me he had powerand he started giving me a ration of crap about not following directions etc. So he finally let me pass and I managed to park much, much closer then I was before. Then I went back to the bunny barn and started my overnight duties.

I got about 2 1/2-3 hours solid sleep, then about 3:30am one rooster started crowing, then another and another, then the ducks didn't want to be outdone so they started quacking. Well of course the cows couldn't let this pass them so a few of them started mooing and some sheep joined in about 4am.

Meanwhile before the roosters started, the bunny's were thumping, rattling food dishes etc. The cages for the bunnies are two high and there is a wooden sheet under the upper cages angled towards the rear of the cage. So when the bunny's on the top do their thing it doesn't fall on the bunny below but rolls dripsdown and then onto the floor. So I fell asleep to the sound of bunny poop falling onto wooden sheets then dropping onto the litter on the barn floor. Not as soothing as listening to a gentle rain, *really not as soothing a sound as a gentle rain!*

Have you ever tried to use a port a potty in the dark? I don't recommend it, I almost got my cell phone out to provide light, but I thought with my luck I would drop my new upgraded phone into it and I really wouldn't want it back. So I let my eyes adjust to the light that was entering.

Finally around 8am another club member came to relieve me, I helped her open up the barn and get it ready for the day. Just before that though they had a sunrise hot air balloon launch. It was really a sight to see, beautiful. The night before they had the same balloons tethered to the ground, music playing and the balloons would turn on their burners to the music and light up their balloons from the inside. There was also a plane doing acrobatics shooting off fireworks from under its wings behind it. There were some sparkler/flare device on the wings so you could track the plance in the dark. 

Here are a couple of pictures of the sunrise balloon launch this morning. Sorry for the quality I took them with my cell phone camera. 

Now I think I will go to bed and rest before going to my moms 80th birthday party.


----------



## JadeIcing

What a night. :nerves1

But those ballons look awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I got about 2 1/2-3 hours solid sleep, then about 3:30am one rooster started crowing, then another and another, then the ducks didn't want to be outdone so they started quacking. Well of course the cows couldn't let this pass them so a few of them started mooing and some sheep joined in about 4am.
> 
> Meanwhile before the roosters started, the bunny's were thumping, rattling food dishes etc. The cages for the bunnies are two high and there is a wooden sheet under the upper cages angled towards the rear of the cage. So when the bunny's on the top do their thing it doesn't fall on the bunny below but rolls drips down and then onto the floor. So I fell asleep to the sound of bunny poop falling onto wooden sheets then dropping onto the litter on the barn floor. Not as soothing as listening to a gentle rain, really not as soothing a sound as a gentle rain!
> 
> Have you ever tried to use a port a potty in the dark? I don't recommend it, I almost got my cell phone out to provide light, but I thought with my luck I would drop my new upgraded phone into it and I really wouldn't want it back. So I let my eyes adjust to the light that was entering.



Oh my gosh, I know it wouldn't have been funny to go through, but your post had me laughing so much! I think your story is a perfect example of true bunny love...and your grandkids will some day love hearing this one being told!  btw, I don't blame you one bit for staying overnight with the bunnies...I'd be too nervous to leave them all night. I showed rabbits briefly very many years ago, and while I only once did an overnight show (spouse and I camped out on the grounds that time), I did have to keep a watchful eye on my rabbits during the show. A couple of times other exhibitors had rabbits disappear from their cages, and at one show, one of the top breeders in the province was preparing to bring his NZ Whites to the show table when he discovered that some kids had taken little packets of ketchup and squirted all of the rabbits with them. Most of the time shows were (thankfully) uneventful, but it still paid to keep one eye on the show and the other one's own bunnies. (Rabbit shows are so exciting too! I hope you've been having fun!)

Love the photos of the hot air balloons; and for a cell phone, the pics are great! (btw, what is the big purple one supposed to be? It seems to have legs dangling, or something)

P.S. I think Houdini was very aptly named, from the sound of it...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yeah it wasn't funny at the time, but it was by the time I got home. You know the phrase "Children should be seen not heard."? My new phrase is "roosters should be fried not heard" 

What little brats squirting ketchup on the poor bunners!

The balloon with the dangly's on it was suppose to be a spider/monster.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Di, Dave is glad to be able to give you a laugh for a change! He's returning the favor from all of those hilarious Yofi stories you share with us.


----------



## kirbyultra

I read the post about the teenager and the magazine thing... what an aggressive salesperson. 

Dave you are such a good person...


----------



## Shainabee

Rudy's personality reminds me so much of my frenchie Miley. Garfield the cat is such a good comparison! haha Miley does the same thing when she gets little treats - she will take it and run then come back and act like she never got a thing. 
I'd like to see more photos of himmmmm.

You have so many nice, beautiful rabbits.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, I will try and post some more soon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well fair week is over and I sort of miss it. Thursday night Rudy and I took our turn in the petting pen in the Rabbit barn. Rudy enjoyed the 3 1/2 hours of almost non-stop petting, hearing whata cute bunny he was, he barely moved a muscle during all that time. Rudy hadn't been brushed forfew days and the first dozen or so people were walking away with huge handfulls of Rudy's fur, there was also a cloud of his fur hanging in space around the petting pen for a while. After, a 1/2 hour he had a good brushing by the people petting and no more of his fur was flying around.

The little kids were not mean, parents were watching the closely, but they did pet him backwards, Rudy was a really good boy. He awed them when he stood up and groomed himself.

It was also a great time to educate people about rabbits, talk to some people about 4-H Rabbit club. A lot of people were genuinely interested in learning about rabbits. Several thanked me and told methey never knew that some facts about rabbits that I told them. Parents were asking me what would be a good rabbit for their kids to start with for 4-H, some people had questions about their own bunny, why does it do this?, what happens if... I enjoyed answering their questions, although I thought my voice was going to give out by the time Rudy and I left.

I hadn't eaten before I took Rudy to the fair and karen had some steaks out thawing. It was 10pm, I needed to get to bed, but I was very hungary. I started the gas grill on the patio and put the steaks on. I went out to check on them and there was no more fire. The propane tank had run out. I ended up cooking the steaks in my small George Foreman grill, not the same, but they were still tasty. 

When Rudy and I got home I put him back into his cage where he took a few sips of water,I looked at him and he looked like, "oh wow, what a massage!" then he flopped, it wastime to rest.

I am going to get pictures of the bunny fair participants later today and list what awards they each one. Tiny did ok for the week, Titan did too, but Thumper was not pleased. He hopped into his cage, made sure everything was where it was suppose to be and gave us all the bunny back!


----------



## kherrmann3

Sounds like you got Rudy groomed for free (no effort, either!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

No pictures of the winners, they were still recuperating and enjoying being at home. But here is a pictures of what they won this past week.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow! Sounds like everyone had a full day and a fun time. Congrats!


----------



## kherrmann3

Somebunnies were busy! Congrats!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, the three of them did quite well.


----------



## JadeIcing

Awesome! GRATS!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks we were very happy for only showing three buns, there were over 450 buns checked in for judging during fair week.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wow, looks like your bunnies did GREAT! That's a lot of ribbons for 3 rabbits..._excellent_!:highfive:


----------



## Shainabee

450 buns? My goodnessss! That is so much.
At our rabbits shows here, there are MAYBE 100, I can't imagine 450 :shock:

and your bunnies brought home some beautiful ribbons out of the other buns.
Congratulations!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Shainabee wrote: *


> 450 buns? My goodnessss! That is so much.
> At our rabbits shows here, there are MAYBE 100, I can't imagine 450 :shock:
> 
> and your bunnies brought home some beautiful ribbons out of the other buns.
> Congratulations!


Our county has the biggest 4-H rabbit club in the country, from what I understand. It's quite a production. Most of the kids who show have several rabbits.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thank you both, on their first night home I gave them each a couple of craisins and banana chips.

It was really nice seeing the ribbons above each of the rabbits cages at the fair.


ssd:Argh! This is actually Wabbitdad, once again I forgot to see who was logged in.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just realized that I haven't posted in my blog for a while. So here is a general update on whats been going on. I just heard from my son in Air Force basic training, getting most of the updates from his girlfriend (go figure!) yesterday. He is doing well and his flight (equal to a platoon) is on its way to becoming an honor flight and getting some special honors.

The buns are doing well and the baby flemmies are eating me out of house and home! In Sweeties litter its hard to tell who the runt is anymore. Velvets baby looks like it might have some birth defects with its front legs. We weren't sure at first because it was so little but its quite apparent now. Hasn't slowed it down at all, he/she binkies and zooms around. Just has a little trouble walking, so sweet too, pretty eyes and gorgeous ears!

There is one bun in Sweeties litter I may have mentioned that we call it Houdini because it escapes from its pen all the time. Well I had it stopped for a while, then when I was cleaning cages the other day I heard a commotion behind me and saw her on top of the cage looking at me. So I added to the enclosure and for the moment she is stumped. I think she is just analyzing the situation to determine how to get around it.

Now I don't know if I should mention this next part because it will eliminated any excuse I have for not posting pictures of the bunsin a timely manner. I had been borrow the one from work on occasion. Karen and I were given some money to buy a digital camera for our trip to see my oldest graduate from basic training. I picked up a Nikon Coolpix L20, not the SLR I would have liked but its a really nice camera with some amazing capabilities.







Our last digital camera a Kodak expired at the same time as the warranty on it. So I decided not to go with that brand again, just a little soured on Kodaks. 

Karen took it to the Fort Wayne Children's Zoo today with the kids and my son Josh's girlfriend. I elected to stay home and do laundry, mow the yard and clean the kitchen. Trying to score some of those elusive pointswith Karen, they must expire after awhile because I can never cash them in when I get myself in trouble.

Well I decided I would allow myself 15 minutes to post then it was off to unload the dishwasher and reload it again and that time is up.


----------



## TinysMom

Houdini is a GIRL?????

REALLY????

By the way - we so need more pictures...


----------



## TinysMom

I really love my Nikon Coolpix which is much much older than that - I'm finally going to have to replace it soon I think...let me know how you like this one (better yet...let me see it in San Antonio and feel it in my hands for weight, etc????).

I'm SOOOO counting down the days till you folks make it to Texas....


----------



## kirbyultra

NICE camera Dave! I'm sure it will hold up better. I personally own a Pentax but it was on super sale, and it did the job. My old Fuji took really lousy video. I have family who uses Nikons and love them. They take a beating from the kids and keep on going.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, now I have no excuses from taking lots of bunny pics. I am glad they can take a beating, never know when one of my buns may not want the papperazi in their face.:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

First its now less then 3 weeks until I get to meet Peg in Texas! My son is graduating from Air Force basic training and when we get to San Antonio, Peg and Art are going to meet us at the airport!

:yes::woohoo

Now for a rant!

Things are not going well at work and people are stabbing others in the back etc. Its really frustrating because I am asked to do alot of things, but no understanding when I can't get them done.


----------



## kirbyultra

That's cool, Dave! Congrats on your son's achievement!

I know all about work woes. It must be real bad if there's back stabbing involved. Everyone is overworked, underpaid, and either sad or angry. Sometimes both. I think though as long as you work hard and stay true to your own work ethics and morals that you will live through it. People are not blind. When the dust settles it will be clear who did what to whom. And you know what, even if it doesn't work out the way we hope at least we can sleep at night and be able to live with ourselves. Good luck Dave!


----------



## TinysMom

I am so excited to know we're going to get to meet you folks....plus you're going to get to meet Zeus also since he is going to the vet in San Antonio that morning for a checkup (the only vet I would really trust him with).

I'm getting him a tote type carrier (I was pricing the baby stroller type ones) so if we eat somewhere - he can go with us.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am so excited to know we're going to get to meet you folks....plus you're going to get to meet Zeus also since he is going to the vet in San Antonio that morning for a checkup (the only vet I would really trust him with).
> 
> I'm getting him a tote type carrier (I was pricing the baby stroller type ones) so if we eat somewhere - he can go with us.



:woohooI get to meet Zeus! I get to meet Zeus! 

If I remember would he be able to have a craisin from Indiana!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> That's cool, Dave! Congrats on your son's achievement!
> 
> I know all about work woes. It must be real bad if there's back stabbing involved. Everyone is overworked, underpaid, and either sad or angry. Sometimes both. I think though as long as you work hard and stay true to your own work ethics and morals that you will live through it. People are not blind. When the dust settles it will be clear who did what to whom. And you know what, even if it doesn't work out the way we hope at least we can sleep at night and be able to live with ourselves. Good luck Dave!


I've never played office politics and I still won't. I have a couple of women complaining to me about the other, like I am suppose to choose sides. I nod and smile and *look forward to going home to my bunny's* and oh yeah the family!


----------



## kherrmann3

I have a little "He-Man" action figure in my car for when I get mad while driving. I make angry faces at it, and it makes me feel better. My mum was the one who started that. She had a little warrior-guy action figure on her desk at work that she would make angry faces at if someone was bothering her. She said it never failed her!  (Sorry, just a little tangent there... )


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Okay my last gripe about work, then back to the bunny's. The person that finally came out to help me is one of the biggest, whatever it takes to keep my job, backstabbers there is. When I suspect that this person was told to come out to help, because this individual has never volunteered before, asked what are Bob and Time doing? These are the other two guys I work with in the warehouse, in other words why aren't they helping you? They can't keep up with all the stuff they are asked to do either. I had to explain why they couldn't help, then it was o.k. when I get done with lunch I will be out. Now to this persons credit, they helped a lot. 

This person has management so snowed on how busy they are it is unreal. It is just so maddening because they get away with it all the time. There is nothing I can do about it so I am just going to do what I can and hope this all passes.

God has taken care of me and my family, don't get me wrong, I am grateful that I am working 40 hours five days a week. But somehow I can't help but worry this whole thing will come back and bite me in the buttocks.

O.k. now back to the bunny's.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to know we're going to get to meet you folks....plus you're going to get to meet Zeus also since he is going to the vet in San Antonio that morning for a checkup (the only vet I would really trust him with).
> 
> I'm getting him a tote type carrier (I was pricing the baby stroller type ones) so if we eat somewhere - he can go with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woohooI get to meet Zeus! I get to meet Zeus!
> 
> *If I remember would he be able to have a craisin from Indiana!*
Click to expand...

A craisin? As in one? 

He might take off your fingers for that....he goes through a bag in about 2 weeks or so (he knows where the bag is beside the bed and he'll bring it to me to open).

But yes...he can have a craisin....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

O.k. I and Wabbitmom took a whole bunch of pictures the other day of the black baby flemmies and Mr. Tiny our REW nethie and I can't find them. I looked on the camera and their not there! I really took quite a few and I was going to post them tonight honest!:shock:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> O.k. I and Wabbitmom took a whole bunch of pictures the other day of the black baby flemmies and Mr. Tiny our REW nethie and I can't find them. I looked on the camera and their not there! I really took quite a few and I was going to post them tonight honest!:shock:


Umm Yah and were suppose to believe that? h34r2 Better work on taking more photo's before there's a MOB after yah.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


At least he's not blaming the disappearance of the photos on poor sweet innocent Houdini...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> First its now less then 3 weeks until I get to meet Peg in Texas! My son is graduating from Air Force basic training and when we get to San Antonio, Peg and Art are going to meet us at the airport!
> 
> :yes::woohoo
> 
> Now for a rant!
> 
> Things are not going well at work and people are stabbing others in the back etc. Its really frustrating because I am asked to do alot of things, but no understanding when I can't get them done.



Oh so I dont get to meet you

I would so drive to san antonio to meet you and peg.

And thst big lovable bun. 

Hope you have a fun trip in this texas weather we have been having


----------



## TinysMom

We'll be meeting at the San Antonio airport on that Wednesday afternoon....(26th).


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We'll be meeting at the San Antonio airport on that Wednesday afternoon....(26th).



LOL I have to work I was just playing although I would really love to meet both of you mabye one day I can make a trip to meet you and bring Storm. And mabye I can meet one of your lovable gang.

I have only met one active member. I would love to meet more


----------



## wabbitmom12

Mrs. PBJ wrote:


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be meeting at the San Antonio airport on that Wednesday afternoon....(26th).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I have to work I was just playing although I would really love to meet both of you mabye one day I can make a trip to meet you and bring Storm.Â Â  And mabye I can meet one of your lovable gang.
> 
> I have only met one active member.Â  I would love to meet more
Click to expand...


Darn! I wish it would have worked out. We love to meet other "rabbit people"! :biggrin2:

Anybody else out there want to join the party on the 26th? The more the merrier...


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's not blaming the disappearance of the photos on poor sweet innocent Houdini...
Click to expand...


oh, she has a sweet innocent FACE, LOL. But she's a sneaky little critter! No telling what she would do with the photos if she had a chance...


----------



## TinysMom

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be meeting at the San Antonio airport on that Wednesday afternoon....(26th).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I have to work I was just playing although I would really love to meet both of you mabye one day I can make a trip to meet you and bring Storm. And mabye I can meet one of your lovable gang.
> 
> I have only met one active member. I would love to meet more
Click to expand...

Hey - I was serious about it....if you could show up - I can give you the information.....

privately...


----------



## TinysMom

Since Houdini and I were corresponding about what a SWEET and INNOCENT bun she is...and how her littermates keep setting her up to look bad (they send her out of the pen to search for something and then she gets blamed by the humans...and she claims that's the truth....and since she told me via. the internet - it MUST be true)...

Anyway - since we were corresponding and she wanted me to see just HOW sweet and innocent she looks...

Here you go....(but Dave and Karen have to update with pics of everyone- Houdini wouldn't have done anything to those pics..).


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be meeting at the San Antonio airport on that Wednesday afternoon....(26th).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I have to work I was just playing although I would really love to meet both of you mabye one day I can make a trip to meet you and bring Storm. And mabye I can meet one of your lovable gang.
> 
> I have only met one active member. I would love to meet more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - I was serious about it....if you could show up - I can give you the information.....
> 
> privately...
Click to expand...



Send me a pm I am going to try to convence hubby I have a few personal days at work. Its only three hours and I could bring Storm. I have never had him in a car over 30 minutes.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Since Houdini and I were corresponding about what a SWEET and INNOCENT bun she is...and how her littermates keep setting her up to look bad (they send her out of the pen to search for something and then she gets blamed by the humans...and she claims that's the truth....and since she told me via. the internet - it MUST be true)...
> 
> Anyway - since we were corresponding and she wanted me to see just HOW sweet and innocent she looks...
> 
> Here you go....(but Dave and Karen have to update with pics of everyone- Houdini wouldn't have done anything to those pics..).


I believe Peg and Houdini are telling the truth. Look at innocent face.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hey I have an innocent looking face too!






Well, o.k. maybe not!


----------



## TinysMom

Hmm....I still think Houdini's face is much more innocent than yours....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Hmm....I still think Houdini's face is much more innocent than yours....


I have to agree with Peg on this one. Sorry Dave


----------



## CKGS

Houdini's adorable and does look innocent.... 

I'm very sorry Dave but I think Peg and Becka are right here.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*CKGS wrote: *


> Houdini's adorable and does look innocent....
> 
> I'm very sorry Dave but I think Peg and Becka are right here.


I AGREE!! :biggrin2:


----------



## CKGS

Lol Wabbitmom.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *CKGS wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Houdini's adorable and does look innocent....
> 
> I'm very sorry Dave but I think Peg and Becka are right here.
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE!! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


That hurts dear! 

There better be cheesecake when I get home if you don't want to be in trouble!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *CKGS wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Houdini's adorable and does look innocent....
> 
> I'm very sorry Dave but I think Peg and Becka are right here.
> 
> 
> 
> I AGREE!! :biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That hurts dear!
> 
> There better be cheesecake when I get home if you don't want to be in trouble!
Click to expand...

Hey dont be mean to wabbit mom. I will pinch you when I see you LOL. Us women have to stick to gether. although cheese cake does sound good.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday when I was cleaning cages I had let out all of the baby bunny's, Velvet's and Sweeties. All the little ones were playing with each other exploring the bunny room. I had left Velvets door open and Sweeties baby's were going into Velvet and Little Blues cage and Velvet wasn't upset about it at all! Normally she is very territorial of her house, but evidently her maternal instincts cause her to behave differently. Sweeties baby's were grooming their Auntie and she seemed to love it.

Sorry I didn't get any pictures, as my hands were lets say less then sanitary at this point. I had gotten around to Carmels cage. Now all the baby's are still out and Velvet is in her house with the door open. When I open Carmels cage he flys out onto the floor. Velvet comes charging out of her house and grunts at Carmel and places herself between Carmel and ALL the baby's. She was protecting Sweeties and hers. Velvet chased Carmel into a corner and kept him there. Velvet didn't try and bite him at any time, nor when she had him in the corner. I went over scooped up Carmel and put him back into his cage and finished cleaning. Velvet then hopped back into her house and laid down.

Now most of the baby's were back in their respective homes. I say most because there was a certain little, well not so little, black flemmie behind her Momma's cage. Miss Houdini would not come out, I even got my little prodding stick and she would budge. I always let Titan out while I clean his cage, must easier when a 20 pound rabbit is not in your way. Finally, Ms. Houdini decides to come out. Father and daughter meet, it was so cute, he groomed her then she groomed him (I did manage to get pictures of this). Titan then proceedrf to taunt Thumper in his cage. I was able to scoop up Houdini and put her back into the cage with the other black flemmies.

I know I keep saying I am going to post pictures and I will hopefully this weekend. We are in the middle of a computer transition and my son has set up one of his pc's that runs the Linux operating system and it is very confusing. So if he does what he says he is going to do, I should be able to post pics this weekend.


----------



## Camarie

OMG i cant wait for u to post more pics of them...I love flemies they are so cute! And im glad u had no problem letting all babies play with eachother.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Now most of the baby's were back in their respective homes. I say most because there was a certain little, well not so little, black flemmie behind her Momma's cage. Miss Houdini would not come out, I even got my little prodding stick and she would budge. I always let Titan out while I clean his cage, must easier when a 20 pound rabbit is not in your way. Finally, Ms. Houdini decides to come out. Father and daughter meet, it was so cute, he groomed her then she groomed him (I did manage to get pictures of this). Titan then proceedrf to taunt Thumper in his cage. I was able to scoop up Houdini and put her back into the cage with the other black flemmies.
> 
> I know I keep saying I am going to post pictures and I will hopefully this weekend. We are in the middle of a computer transition and my son has set up one of his pc's that runs the Linux operating system and it is very confusing. So if he does what he says he is going to do, I should be able to post pics this weekend.



Oh - I understand. Houdini wanted a chance to talk to her papa and was waiting for you to get out of the way

I tell you - that little sweetie gets blamed for so much...I bet her mama was hiding her and giving her messages to give to Titan for mama....



By the way - it is the weekend now...pictures anytime would be great!


----------



## kherrmann3

Did I hear something about pictures? :hyper:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:waiting:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

O.k. here are some pictures as promised! My son finally got the pc up and running, lost some stuff.

So in no particular order, because I can'tremember the order to begin with. Here are some of Little Blue, blue flemmie.












This is me after a day at a family reunion of people somehow related to my wife.











Titan grooming one his kids.












I actually had a couple of Blueberry last night snuggling on my lap, but they did not come out very good.

Yesterday, while I was cleaning cages, Tiny our REW nethie went behind Sweeties cage and would not come out. I even got my knudge stick and he turned and fought the stick and still wouldn't come out! How did I get all the stubornbuns?

Poor Wabbitmom will not likely be on the forum today, she is not feeling very well. Last weekend Kristin had the flu and now Karen has it, not the blurb kind but the kind she described as someone standing on her stomach. I am hoping I will avoid it with our trip coming up in 10 days.


----------



## delusional

Hahaha. Fabulous photos! That first one is the best, that is possibly the most relaxed bunny I have ever seen.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I love little blue. Such a relaxed little baby


----------



## kherrmann3

You (and the bunny) look thrilled post-reunion!


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This bunny will say it was setup, but I don't think so, escape artist in action.


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL who is that one?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think it is Houdini.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> This bunny will say it was setup, but I don't think so, escape artist in action.



Ahh....but when your littermates keep chasing you out of the cage cause you're so cute....what can a girl do?

Give Houdini a snuggle for me..and tell her someone understands that she keeps getting set-up and wouldn't get into trouble on her own....


----------



## Camarie

lol i love the bunny tryin to sneak off lol that reminds me of the ferrets i had when i was younger they always where trying to escape.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We had gone without rain for quite a while around here, a scattered shower but nothing significant. This past week however we got about 4-5 inches of rain. When my son and I went to move a limb out of the yard, we had flea's jumping onto our legs! I have never had that happenedbefore ever! We went into the garage and we had dozens jumping onto to us. The rain must havecaused the eggs to hatch, has anyone else had this problem this year? I am glad I didn't take the buns out.

Quickly used lysol and vacuumed them off and then the area in the garage where they were jumping on us too. I then used a whole bunch of salt in the garage where they were. 

Well this weekend we are getting ready to go toSan Antonio, Texas to see my son graduate from basic training and to meet Peg, Art and *ZEUS!!! *

Well off to work on m honey do list.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am going to try and post a bunny of the day or two of my herd, so I can get some new pictures posted of them.

Don't know who I am going to start with but I am not too good about posting pictures now that I have a digital camera at my immediate disposal. So hopefully this will get my butt in gear and get pictures up.

Its been really crazy around here, I am not very happy with my job right now (suffering some depression issues) and been having car repair problems, Karen stillhasn't found a jobetc.:cry1:I know men are suppose to be strong, but this stuff has been going on for over a year and its taking its toll. 

There are two shining spots in my day, when I come home to my family and when I am around my bunny's. The rest of my life would make the biggest non drinker consider chugging a beer!

So, today, in between packing for my trip to see my son this week, I hope to get some pictures of a bunny or two.

Dave


----------



## kherrmann3

:hug: I'm sorry to hear that things aren't going so well for you. Everyone is feeling the pinch right now. Just remember, you get to go home to a family that loves you, and a bunch of bunnies that love you (as long as you have treats! ). A lot of people don't have either. The bunnies are just a bonus smile waiting to happen!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just typed up instructions for my son for caring for the buns, thats my job at night, I didn't realize what little quirks I cater too. This is the first time since I've been into bunny's that I will be leaving them. Such a nervous bunny parent!

Peg tell Zeus I have his Crasins, a whole bag just for him he doesn't even have to share unless he wants to!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Peg tell Zeus I have his Crasins, a whole bag just for him he doesn't even have to share unless he wants to!



Did you read about his craisin adventure in the "Free-roaming rabbits" thread today in the main forum? If not - make sure you don't miss it....you'll definitely see his LOVE for craisins.

I actually told him he couldn't have any more craisins for a few days and he thumped me off and sulked. I'll let him have his spring mix and carrots and stuff until Wednesday and then I'll let him have the craisins when you see him.....it will be his first time in days.

Better wear gloves...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Peg tell Zeus I have his Crasins, a whole bag just for him he doesn't even have to share unless he wants to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read about his craisin adventure in the "Free-roaming rabbits" thread today in the main forum? If not - make sure you don't miss it....you'll definitely see his LOVE for craisins.
> 
> I actually told him he couldn't have any more craisins for a few days and he thumped me off and sulked. I'll let him have his spring mix and carrots and stuff until Wednesday and then I'll let him have the craisins when you see him.....it will be his first time in days.
> 
> Better wear gloves...
Click to expand...

:laugh::roflmao:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Peg tell Zeus I have his Crasins, a whole bag just for him he doesn't even have to share unless he wants to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read about his craisin adventure in the "Free-roaming rabbits" thread today in the main forum? If not - make sure you don't miss it....you'll definitely see his LOVE for craisins.
> 
> I actually told him he couldn't have any more craisins for a few days and he thumped me off and sulked. I'll let him have his spring mix and carrots and stuff until Wednesday and then I'll let him have the craisins when you see him.....it will be his first time in days.
> 
> Better wear gloves...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :laugh::roflmao:
Click to expand...

That go all the way up your arms. Ever see the Monty Python rabbit?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm gonna take a picture of the craisin bag in a bit.

Perhaps one of those outfits they use for dealing with hazardous chemicals would be better...

You'll understand once you see the craisin bag..


----------



## peppa and georgie

Oh i am soooooooo jealous of the picture of you with blue bunny all laid out relaxed in your arms, can you do that with all your buns or just some.
I so want one of mine to let me do that. Years ago i had a bunny who would but not since xx


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm gonna take a picture of the craisin bag in a bit.
> 
> Perhaps one of those outfits they use for dealing with hazardous chemicals would be better...
> 
> You'll understand once you see the craisin bag..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:laugh:

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a picture of the craisin bag in a bit.
> 
> Perhaps one of those outfits they use for dealing with hazardous chemicals would be better...
> 
> You'll understand once you see the craisin bag..
Click to expand...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Peg if you would feed the poor bun once in a while!


----------



## kirbyultra

Lol!! Hungry hungry bunnies!!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well Peg if you would feed the poor bun once in a while!


RIGHT....

Let's see ...

He gets pellets in the morning..

some sort of a snack (banana or carrot) during the morning

Has pellets left for lunch but may get a few pellets put on top for freshness

Steals a romance book to shred/devour for his afternoon snack - unless I beat him to it and give him salad greens or carrot

Supper - more pellets

and frequently a late night snack of some sort of veggie...


WHEN ELSE AM I SUPPOSED TO FEED HIM? MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT???


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well Peg if you would feed the poor bun once in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT....
> 
> Let's see ...
> 
> He gets pellets in the morning..
> 
> some sort of a snack (banana or carrot) during the morning
> 
> Has pellets left for lunch but may get a few pellets put on top for freshness
> 
> Steals a romance book to shred/devour for his afternoon snack - unless I beat him to it and give him salad greens or carrot
> 
> Supper - more pellets
> 
> and frequently a late night snack of some sort of veggie...
> 
> 
> WHEN ELSE AM I SUPPOSED TO FEED HIM? MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT???
Click to expand...

Sounds like it might be a good idea


----------



## kherrmann3

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well Peg if you would feed the poor bun once in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN ELSE AM I SUPPOSED TO FEED HIM? MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it might be a good idea
Click to expand...

You weren't sleeping anyway, right?  Who needs sleep when there are hungry bunnies waiting for you?


----------



## TinysMom

Poor Hungry bunny....he almost slept in my arms last night...once he got done playing.

Also - I gave him a few more craisins so he would't bite your arm off...I did ask him to be on his best behavior on Wednesday - I swear I thought I heard him snicker...


----------



## TinysMom

For those who don't know - Houdini has joined our family...what a very special "diva" bunny. Although she is flemish - her personality reminds me so much of Miss Bea. I'm totally in love with her.

You can find the thread about it here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50022&forum_id=1


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I have some pictures of our trip and stuff, hopefully I can put a few up tonight. Karen and I had such a good time with Art and Peg. 

Well Nyx's brothers do certainly miss her. She must have been the one keeping them in line as they have been traying their best to get into mischif. She must have also taught them her secrets in how to get out as there have been an increase in escapes.

Thumper seems to be really depressed, hasn't acted like himself the last couple of days. I am going to give him some extra attention and see if he perks up.


----------



## TinysMom

The girls just got their playtime and I asked Nyx if she missed her brothers. I thought I heard her say "Who?" as she took off for the kitchen - binkying all the way. 

Ooh - she's back now for a run around the rabbitry and to sniff at my feet....looks like it wil be a fun day!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well are a couple of pictures of our trip to San Antonio. The first is well sell explanatory, I hope. I am the old guy on the left, Art is the old guy on the right and the young chic next to me is Karen, aka Wabbitmom and the other young chic is Peg.






Me and the famous Zeus, wondering who is this old guy holding me. That is also me not being ready for my wife taking a picture.






This is my son and I right after his graduation from Air Force basic military training on August 28th. Karen and I were invited to sit in the reviewing stand with other officers, the general and his staff, quite an honor for us. I was also allowed to bring Jeff's girlfriend with us to the reviewing stand (if anyone asks its his fiance, she will be its only a matter of time) she was quite thrilled. Jeff was surprised when he marched by and saw us there!







One thing I forgot to mention! It was so hot! When we came home on Sunday, there was almost a 30F degree temperature difference!


----------



## TinysMom

Love the photos - when y'all were taking the picture of us - Art & I were trying to tickle each other (just so folks on the forum know).

We really had a great time together - and wait till you hear the latest Nyx stories in a bit....


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We really had a great time together - and wait till you hear the latest Nyx stories in a bit....


Ok - time for a Nyx story....I thought she was all sweet and innocent and NEVER did ANYTHING wrong...she told me her brothers always set her up to get in trouble....

I guess that now Sophia is setting her up to get in trouble...

I was on the phone with Alicia when I saw the top of the bag of oats move. I watched and it moved again - just slightly - but enough so I knew it wasn't my imagination.

I put down the phone and peek in the bag and two eyes look up at me - its Nyx! She had hopped up on the hay and then down into the bag of oats and had about 10 pounds all to herself (only the Lord knows how long she was in there...).

I went to pull her out and she dug all four feet in and did her best to be a dead weight that I couldn't move. But I am bigger and stronger (and hopefully smarter) than her...and I FINALLY got her out.

Then I closed down the bag somewhat and got back on the phone.

Meanwhile...Nyx got back up onto the hay and proceeded to start opening the bag so she could jump in- I stopped her just in time.

I wanna know what happened to that sweet innocent bunny I was adopting??

:biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh my goodness, that is hysterical!! I think Nyx is a girl who knows what she wants, and goes after it. 

I can just imagine her dead-weight trick. "Nom, nom, nom. Oops! Here comes mom. I will act innocent...."


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I wanna know what happened to that sweet innocent bunny I was adopting??
> 
> :biggrin2:


:?I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Totally un bun related. The Air Force wasn't supposed to send him home on Monday. He was contacted and told he would receive orders and a plane ticket back to Lackland AFB, San Antonio Texas. He goes back on Labor Day. He was only supposed to move out of the training barracks to a dormatory on Monday. His technical school starts in a couple of weeks.

We are enjoying his brief visit home and I know his girlfriend is too.


----------



## TinysMom

Just thought you'd like to know - Nyx (Houdini) is 8 pounds and 9 ounces....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sweetie, looked at me today as if to say where is my girl? I then explained that she is in Texas with her new hoomin mommy and is getting all the oats she wants and has plenty of buns to play with. She then nudge my hand for some head pets and then looked very happy and relaxed. Sweetie then layed near the entrance to her cage and watched her boys binky and explore the bunny room.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night, I had to make up with my bunny Nibbles. Since I got back from Texas I have not spent time with her other then some nose rubs and talking to her when I feed and water the rabbits. I got Niblet out of her abode and took her out to the living room and she got a good brushing and her nails trimmed. She laid on my chest for a very long time enjoying the loving she was receiving.

I asked Karen if Nibby looked ok, I said she is not acting like her normal self when I bring her out into the living room. Well I stopped petting her and she hopped off my chest, thumped me while on the couch and hopped off onto the floor. I said ok Nibbles let me pick you up and give you some more attention and she kept running away from be and didn't stop until we were back into the bunny room.

When I went into the bunny room to hand out treats, it didn't look right. Then I realized it was the big hole that once had Thumpers cage in it. I reached up to get the banana chips and heard the rustling of bunny's eager for their treat. Rudy's cage door was open and he hopped out, he usually does because he can't wait his turn, he came over to where I was (the spot where Thumpers cage was) and instead of asking for his treat he looked for Thumper. He sniffed all around, telescoped, he even stretched to look into Oreo's cage. He hopped around still searching the room. He hopped towards his cage and telescoped looking into the cages on the second level hoping to see Thumper. Finally I reached down and said here Rudy, here's your banana chip. Normally he will take it and hop into his cage to dine, but instead he stayed near where Thumpers was and nibbled on it.

Karen got little Blue out and she is such a sweetie, she enjoyed her time out in the living room too.

When I was cleaning cages, I let out Sweeties two boys, she was at the front of her cage waiting to be let out. I have been letting her out to play with the black flemmies since they were all little kits. She knows when she sees them its PLAYTIME! So while I was taking down Thumpers cage and cleaning some of the others, I was entertained with speed binky's, jumping binkys, twisting binkys and many others. They all had a good time.


----------



## JadeIcing

Reminds me of when Sam passed. Everyone seemed to look for her. It was hard to watch. :tears2::hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> I then explained that she is in Texas with her new hoomin mommy and is *getting all the oats she wants*


Ha ha...

We moved the oats so she couldn't get into them.

I just caught her getting into the calf manna instead....I keep it in a coffee can and carry it around with me when I feed the flemmies - I'd put it down on the hay and she found it.

I got pics - I'll share later...but if you can imagine her with her head stuck halfway into a large folger's container....

Priceless...

But where is that SWEET INNOCENT girl I thought I was getting???

You switched her on the plane....right? Or they XRayed her and changed her...?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well, I worked on my list of things I wanted to get done today and completed most of them. So, Karen was checking the inside of her eyelids for cracks, I took the camera and went into the bunny room. I placed thecamera in continuous shoot mode and let Little Blue and Velvet out. I took, according to the counter, almost 400 hundredpictures. Yes that is right 400 hundred, she may haveproblems with herfront legs, but it does not hinder her mobility. Out of the pictures I took, 22 were usable sort of. These were the least blury of the lot.

In some of these you will have to look close, you will notice a shadow of where she was when the camera took the picture. The camera wastaking almost 2 pictures per second and it still couldn't capture her.

I did get one binky, blurry as it is, of her going straight up.

Dave







Now you see me






Now you don't (notice the faint image of a bun)






Blurry binky






Tired little blue bunny






I see you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww. Little blue is so cute


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yesterday Caddyshack was on tv and while watch it, Karen (wabbitmom), saw the gopher and said that looks like Carmel!

So here is a side by side comparison. I guess there is a resemblence.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:laugh:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Tired little blue bunny


oh wow - she's cute. I didn't realize she has what is called "splay legs" - you may want to read up on it...we had a lionhead that had that and lived to be about 18 months or so? Maybe older - I don't remember.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have read some things on splayed legs, but what I have read in the past always discussed the hind legs. I want her to live a long and healthy life, so I am going to dive more into this. Thanks Peg


----------



## kherrmann3

Those pictures are adorable! I love the close up shot!


----------



## TinysMom

Dave - this was Radagast - he was fortunate in the fact that he had a splay leg on either side..











This is a video of Radagast before we realized that what he had was splayed legs...see how fast he is?





My point is - she can have a good life - it will probably be shorter than usual (I'm guessing a year or maybe two at most...) because of the pressure on her abdomen, etc. 

I hate to sound negative - I really do. But I just wanted you to know that and be prepared and knwo that she can have a good life.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you are talking about. She has no mobility issues, keeps herself up and she is fast. That's why I could not get a clear picture of her running or doing a speed binky! Just a blue blur.:run:

Last night Karen and I had Dutches and Baby bunny's out. They both snuggled with us through an episode of the Band of Brothers. Except I didn't appreciate Baby pointing out some historical inaccuracies in the movie, why she couldn't just let me enjoy the movie?

When it was treat time, all the buns came and sat the front of their cages, some more patiently then others. Some like Rudy came out and got his treat right away and went back to his house to munch it down. He was a good boy though and didn't try and get seconds.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Last night Karen and I had Dutches and Baby bunny's out. They both snuggled with us through an episode of the Band of Brothers. Except I didn't appreciate Baby pointing out some historical inaccuracies in the movie, why she couldn't just let me enjoy the movie?



Oh boy - do I get that....only its Eric who does that all the time...telling me how a scene in Leverage where two computer gurus have a "matchup" in a parking lot with cowboy music going on....doesn't work cause one guy doesn't have a monitor. Just give me a break and let me enjoy the story...know what I mean?

I'm thinking about watching BOB...Eric showed us the first episode last week - he's watched it several times. I told him I'm thinking about getting him the dvd's for Christmas and he got pretty happy....

I asked Nyx about her mamma and she went over to Sophia and was like, 'You mean her?". Sophia then groomed her....

I just can't get over how personable Nyx is - largely because she was raised in a HOME and not just in a cage.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Nyx could always get an extra treat from me somehow.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well Nyx could always get an extra treat from me somehow.



Hmm...she already helps herself to the oats, the calf manna and the hay....

Not sure if she needs more for treats than her daily carrot and some other stuff...

She's currently pitching a fit in her cage and pouting because it is the boys' turn to play...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well Nyx could always get an extra treat from me somehow.


LOL, he's always been a sucker for the "I'm just a poor starving bunny..." routine.


----------



## TinysMom

Probably he used it on his mom so much when he was growing up - he actually believes it now?


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I need to know what you add to your rabbit food to have such smart rabbits.

This morning I found Nyx (Houdini) trying to SLIDE her cage door opener open. She'd sat there and watched me slide the latch...so she started trying to slide it herself with her teeth when I shut the door on her again. 

The funny thing is- she ALMOST got it..in fac t- I should go look and see if its open by now....fortunately - it has TWO slding locks on it (two doors too - but one is blocked so she doesn't realize its a door).

YET.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Probably he used it on his mom so much when he was growing up - he actually believes it now?



lol, yeah, he used his "puppy dog eyes" on her quite a bit. 

Can you just see him, batting his eyelashes over those big, brown eyes, and making a pitiful face?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Probably he used it on his mom so much when he was growing up - he actually believes it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah, he used his "puppy dog eyes" on her quite a bit.
> 
> Can you just see him, batting his eyelashes over those big, brown eyes, and making a pitiful face?
Click to expand...


Ah....I was trying to figure out how he convinced you to say "yes" all those years ago when you agreed to marry him....that figures!

Yep - and of course the rabbits learned it and now they use it right back on him!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ah....I was trying to figure out how he convinced you to say "yes" all those years ago when you agreed to marry him....that figures!
> 
> Yep - and of course the rabbits learned it and now they use it right back on him!


Yep!:biggrin2:

And you know what they say: What goes around, comes around!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*Sorry, but I really have to comment on this...

Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


>


Whoo-hoo! Men in Uniform! (This will make Dave blush, and make Karen proud )

There are certainly some excellent genes in your family!
HANDSOME, the pair! The hats really top it off 

:wink


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: Yes, I am so very proud!! Proud of their good looks, and their service to our country.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *Sorry, but I really have to comment on this...
> 
> Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo-hoo! Men in Uniform! (This will make Dave blush, and make Karen proud )
> 
> There are certainly some excellent genes in your family!
> HANDSOME, the pair! The hats really top it off
> 
> :wink
Click to expand...


:blushan:

Dave


----------



## Nyx

Peanut...you're in BIG trouble for letting Dumpster know in his blog that I was a secret agent.

Why do you think I taught you boys all those secret agent tricks about escaping? So you could blab???

You didn't have security clearance high enough to know I was a secret agent...but no...you begged to know and now Lord Dumpster knows.

As soon as I get my cell phone privileges back...I'm calling in a report about you....so you better keep practicing your escape skills.


----------



## TinysMom

Just thought you'd like to know - Nyx is now 9 pounds and 8 ounces....its hard to believe she's still so young. 

She was just giving me kisses a few minutes ago (to try and convince me to put her down).

I said we had to have a talk about her getting on my computer....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We had Nyx's two brothers out Tuesday night. Peanut is active and will enjoy his petting but still wants to explore, his brother though likes to jump up onto the back of the couch and run back and forth.

Still getting used to the idea that we have a very good camera now, so I can take pictures anytime. Trying to remember the formula rabbits out = camera out.


----------



## myheart

Yes.... Pics Please!!!! :camera


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night I had the house to myself. Karen and my daughter were out shopping for a dress for the homecoming dance and my son Josh went out. 

I decided to get Oreo



and give her some one on one time while I watched tv. My son's laptop was on the other end of the couch recharging. I think you know where this is going. Oreo hopped off my lap and before I realized what had happened she had chomped the cord to his laptop in TWO places!:shock:

When I yelled, she looked at me as if to say "what?" I scooped her up and put her back into the bunny room. I then got on the internet to try and find a power supply. Not very easy since his notebook is not a name brand. I found one and it wasn't to badly priced. So I decided to call Radio Shack, now how I was going to get there at 830pm in a car with no working headlights I don't know, plus low on gas. They had one only it was $99 dollars!

So I decided to wait till my son got home tell him what happened and await his wrath. He was mad at first but realized it was an accident and he took it pretty well. He said he was in a really good mood because on the way home he called in a drunk driver to the police and watched them stop the guy.

The power supply I had found was the right one and it is only $20 with shipping.

Darn rabbit, she wasn't too thrilled to come out to the living room and I guess this was her way of making me pay for disturbing her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Mr. Privilege Bunny, Rudy came out to the living room to grace us with his presence and to get some lovin.

Rudy does not like things on the on the couch and if he could I think he would pick me up and toss me off. He especially does not like remotes.

Rudy sneaks up on his helpless prey






He pounces!






Gets a good grip on the helpless remote






Off the couch it goes!







Need to clean up after ridding the couch of another remote





















One last look for any of those pesky remotes






Back to the Rudy castle


----------



## tonyshuman

Aww I love Rudy! Funny story!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


>


[align=center]*Rudy disapproves of Dave and Dave's Remote... FEEL the DISAPPROVAL!!!*
[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra

Oreo is so pretty. Mischievous bun. They sure have a way to make their point clear. I also see why she is named Oreo 

And Rudy's story is very funny. Poor remote control. Doomed from the start.


----------



## TinysMom

I thought you'd like to see your big girl...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I thought you'd like to see your big girl...



:inlove:

Such a sweet innocent face!

Thanks Peg


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> :inlove:
> 
> Such a sweet innocent face!
> 
> Thanks Peg



Innocent?

Wanna see innocent?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh:

I liked it when she hopped out when caught!


----------



## TinysMom

Looks like I'll be breeding Nyx:







with Mercury:






for her first breeding later this year.

Can you imagine the babies from these two?

Heaven help us all - the cuteness will break the camera..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

There will be an almost heavenly glow over your house from the cuteness!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I talked to a friend today who breeds English lops. I have always wanted one and she has one pet quality (torn ear tip) free and 3 show quality for sale. 

Now this is what I want everyone to do for me *TELL ME NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm sorry Dave I can not say NO. I think you should say YES I think you should take it. I want an English lop as well. But for now I all i can do is view them from someone Else's perspective and that should be YOU 

Get the bunny you know you want to.


----------



## kirbyultra

No! :shocko *not* _not_ get the English lop bunny! You no you want to.


----------



## myheart

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> No! :shocko *not* _not_ get the English lop bunny! You no you want to.



:yeahthat: What every you do, Dave, DO (not) get the loppy-sweetie-cutie-squishy bunny who needs a _free_ home!!! 

(How was that.... did I help?)

myheart


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Dave - a part of me says, "yes, yes yes" - and a part of me says "no". No matter what you decide - I'll support you - but here are my reasons for the "no"...

If you get that many rabbits - will you be able to enjoy the ones you currently have - or will you become overwhelmed with the extra bunny duties? (It seems like you do most of the bunny care - but I could be wrong).

Will your other rabbits get less playtime because now you'll have more that need exercise?

Do you have the funds available if your rabbits should get sick - because you now have 3 more to watch out for?

Do you have space for these without having to reduce the space your others have?

I love English Lops and you are a great bunny slave - but it is so easy to say "yes" and then wind up feeling overwhelmed...and if I'm reading your post correctly - it sounds like your talking about four ELops total?

Just my .02


----------



## JadeIcing

I would say yes but not to all at most 2. All due to what Peg said.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am resisting quite well to the bunny cuteness. Common sense is taking control over the urge to get the bun. Must resist a little longer...plus the herd is fine and no more additions unless planned preggiesor until someone crosses the rainbow bridge which better be for a long time!

Everyone helps with the buns, I just get the envious job of cleaning cages!

I thought I had my pc up and running again last night and it was right up to when I upgraded IE 6.0 which comes with my Windows XP disc to IE 8 andrebooted Windows would not work. So I have come to the conclusion that the hard drive is bad and I will have to install a new one tonight and begin the fun process of reinstalling everything. Oh joy!

Then I can upload the pictures I have been taking (really I have) and post them, my daughter can upload music to her Zune, play her Sims game and Karen can work on resume's.

Monday night I got my Nibbles out for some lovin. Normally she takes a minute or two then its let me go, I need to inspect my royal lands. She snuggled down in my arms and let me pet her and pet her and when my arm got tired she nudged me for more. I must have given her the right amount of attention, when I put her back into her house I didn't get thumped or the bunny back!


----------



## kirbyultra

Good will power, Dave! I honestly don't know how you folks with >10 buns do it. My 2 keep me SO BUSY. Cage cleaning, feedings, salad prep, litter box cleaning... Your family must do an awesome job dividing the chores 

That is a huge bummer about your HD. It takes hours to get everything back to where you need it to be.

My husbun and I are both sorta computer people so we of course mess up our computers pretty often. What we find helps is having a slave hard drive that doesn't contain the Windows OS, just contains our data. Don't know if you have that or not. You still have to reinstall Windows and programs on the primary drive but a least you don't have to worry about lost files and data. 

Nibbles approves of you... for today


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its taking a lot of self control, my friend who has the english lops could sell ice to an Eskimo!

Yea I have a slave drive with all our pictures, docs etc on it. Learned my lesson the hard way from work. So I set up one for home too.

A friend is going to sell me an 250GB HD for $40 bucks, it used but is 3 times the size of the one we have. Then my son found out and he wants to give us his 160GB HD for this 250GB so he can load more games on it! 

Hopefully by this weekend! 

We have a rabbit show on Saturday, going to take 4 Flemmies, 1 lionhead, 1 nethie and mini lop. Should be fun, haven't been to one in a while.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Good will power, Dave! I honestly don't know how you folks with >10 buns do it. My 2 keep me SO BUSY. Cage cleaning, feedings, salad prep, litter box cleaning... Your family must do an awesome job dividing the chores


HAHA Atleast he has kids here it is just me and Rob! 11bunnies 3gps 1dog 1skink :bunnydance:and one gecko.


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> HAHA Atleast he has kids here it is just me and Rob! 11bunnies 3gps 1dog 1skink :bunnydance:and one gecko.


:faint:


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA Atleast he has kids here it is just me and Rob! 11bunnies 3gps 1dog 1skink :bunnydance:and one gecko.
> 
> 
> 
> :faint:
Click to expand...



Lol didnt count Zora but she leaves Saturday night. Will miss her she is a sweetheart.


----------



## Nyx

Dear first slaves (aka mom & dad),

I've been here for a few weeks now and I thought I'd give you an update so you can share it with my brothers and mama.

Tell mama I miss her a lot - she didn't nag like Sophia does. Sophia seems to think she's a "second mama" to me and tells me what to do sometimes. Good thing I have big feet to flick her off with. Still yet..sometimes I like cuddling with her.

I've been putting on weight - but I just can't help myself with the diet we have here. I get two types of hay...plus the regular food which is a mixture of four types of bunny pellets - then the flemmie topper of calf manna and another show rabbit type of pellet and oatmeal. I also get some pieces of banana and some pieces of carrots too. Its hard to keep my trim figure...but Sophia tells me I'm supposed to turn out to look like her when I'm older. I keep telling her "nuh..uh.." cause she's FAT. Still yet..the boys seem to like the way she looks...

Can you slap Peanut for me? He gave away the fact that I did secret missions...As soon as I finish sneaking my cell phone into my cage (its now half in) - I'm calling him in for being a traitor to the Federal Bun Investigators. I think he's just jealous cause he wasn't picked.

I do miss living there sometimes - like when I can't find a way to escape my cage. Didn't you tell these people I needed a NIC pen? They put me in something that has a top to it- now I can't get out - although I've almost figured out how the door works.

Well - I guess thats it - I'm gonna go look pititful at my new mom as she hands out carrots - maybe I'll get the biggest one this time instead of Sophia!

Pet my mom for me - but not my brothers!

Nyx aka Houdini


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Nyx one of your brothers is living in southern Indiana now. He went with a family after the rabbit show yesterday. They like him alot because his big like your dad.

So here are a few pictures I pulled off of camera from last week, before the computer died.

Blueberry, I don't think, was enjoying her brushing and nail trim she had.






This picture I think says something different, to me it says aren't I beautiful!






Pudge was upset I wasn't paying her enough attention the other night and was demanding I look at her.






Velvet and Lil Blue


----------



## fuzz16

O wow your Velvet is so big and beautiful. good luck at the show...((and i say you should take the E-lop then ill take is off your hands when i get my own place again ))


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just to let eveyone know, my friend with the english lops tried to give me a two for one deal Saturday at the rabbit show.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Just to let eveyone know, my friend with the english lops tried to give me a two for one deal Saturday at the rabbit show.


[align=center]
*AND?????*[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well, we were down three buns, Thumper passed away, Nyx/Houdini is with Peg and one of the two remaining bucks has gone to a new home. There was an empty cage and she did talk me into one.* Its Karen's fault*, she left to go do some mystery shops and left me alone with our friend and her e-lops. You know thefriend I told you could sell ice to an eskimo.

So without further ado here is Daisy Mae or Daisy:


----------



## JadeIcing

I demand lots of pictures!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well, we were down three buns, Thumper passed away, Nyx/Houdini is with Peg and one of the two remaining bucks has gone to a new home. There was an empty cage and she did talk me into one.* Its Karen's fault*, she left to go do some mystery shops and left me alone with our friend and her e-lops. You know thefriend I told you could sell ice to an eskimo.
> 
> So without further ado here is Daisy Mae or Daisy:



Oh my.....she is ADORABLE. I can see why you couldn't resist...and bringing home one is good. I was afraid you'd bring all four home.

I can see how you couldn't resist that face - at some point - I think I'd like to have an e-lop. Probably not for a few years....

But I can see why you said "yes" to her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You will probably like the tattoo I gave her too. LE06, Long Ears 06=June her birth month.


----------



## kirbyultra

AHH!!!

Dave, she's gorrrrgeous! I just want to smooch her :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Congratulations on the new addition, She's adorable.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Yayyy!  Another E-Lop on the forums!  (Even though I'm looking for new homes for Minnie & Sippi.) 

She's such a cutie, though!  Congrats on the new addition! 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This is a bun we call Lil Blue. She is a sweet litle girl, who has overcome a lot. Lil Blue is very active and her splay legs don't slow her down. However, (there's always a however) I think she may need more specialcare. I would like to find a very loving home for her.

Dave


Here are some pictures of her:


























I would like to find a very loving home for her.

Dave


----------



## Bassetluv

*OH...

MY...
GAWSH!!!!!!* :thud:

She is adorable!!! (I'm so excited my font's gone all wonky...LOL)

I knew you'd get one! I knew you'd get one!! Hehe...as soon as I read that you had been offered an E-lop I just knew it, and so today I scrambled here to see. After all, how can one resist? (Yeah right, it's all Karen's fault...) 

And Daisy is _beautiful_! Lookit those EARS! And those FEETZ! And that NOSE!! She's giving Yofi some pretty stiff competition already......speaking of whom...I _must not_ show him these pictures, or Anna will be so jealous... I can't wait to hear what kind of trouble your Daisy gets into over the next few months....and she will...trust me...(I talk from Yofisperience.) btw, I love her name; but then I'm biased, as daisies are my favorite flower.

*Oh, and I must say that Blueberry is one gorgeous bunny too; Rexes are such wonderful bunnies.


----------



## Bassetluv

aaww...Lil Blue...another gorgeous bun. I absolutely love her ears. :inlove: (LOL @ that blur of a picture of her; she must be a going concern despite her splay legs!)


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Dave Lil Blue is so sweet, and congrats on the new e-lop very cute


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

But Lil Blue has a wonderful home. I wish I could take her. She's so cute.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> aaww...Lil Blue...another gorgeous bun. I absolutely love her ears. :inlove: (LOL @ that blur of a picture of her; she must be a going concern despite her splay legs!)



The splay legs haven't slowedLil Bluedown one bit. Tonight while cleaning cages her and her mom Velvet were out and she was doing binkies.

My son just informed me that while I was running the vacuum in the bunny room (I am letting Daisy get used to the vac slowly) she was on the couch with him. He reached over to get his cup of water and she darted over his legs and headed for his laptop power cord. He quickly put his cup down and reached for her. Luckily she had not chewed on anything yet. After that she kept nudging his hand and trying to push past him.


----------



## Bassetluv

> My son just informed me that while I was running the vacuum in the bunny room (I am letting Daisy get used to the vac slowly) she was on the couch with him. He reached over to get his cup of water and she darted over his legs and headed for his laptop power cord. He quickly put his cup down and reached for her. Luckily she had not chewed on anything yet. After that she kept nudging his hand and trying to push past him.



LOL...a true bunny imp in the making! Sounds like not only will Lil Blue's unique leggings not slow her down, but I betcha she'll be able to get away with a lot more too.  (Those ginormous ears alone would be enough of a pushover for me anyway!)


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yeah, and she gives the sweetest little nose-nudges, too.:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Yeah, and she gives the sweetest little nose-nudges, too.:inlove:


I love it when bunnies do that! Both Anna and Yofi do it, but not every rabbit I've had has done it. (I figure it's their way of saying, "yo mom, I luv ya...now where's mai fud?" :biggrin2


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I forgot to mention our Rudy suffered an injury the other day. I went in to take care of the buns and found a patch of blood on the floor. I checked the bums of Daisy and Rudy as they were the only two buns out, nothing.

Then I checked Rudy again and he had broken a nail. We just trimmed his nails a couple of days before. He wasn't bleeding anymore and the large banana chip eased his discomfort.


----------



## myheart

How severe are Lil' Blue's splay legs? There must be some sort of grading scale as to severity, right? Are there concerns about arthritis or anything as she gets older and gains more weight and size? Would she be okay with carpeting, or is vinyl better for her to scoot around on? Do you think she is bondable as a submissive, or is she a dominant? Not sure I have any other questions... :?

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*myheart wrote: *


> How severe are Lil' Blue's splay legs? There must be some sort of grading scale as to severity, right? Are there concerns about arthritis or anything as she gets older and gains more weight and size? Would she be okay with carpeting, or is vinyl better for her to scoot around on? Do you think she is bondable as a submissive, or is she a dominant? Not sure I have any other questions... :?
> 
> myheart



I don't know how to clasify them as to severity. Since the front legs are splayed I am not sure about what the potential medical issues are. Right now she is her best on carpeting. I often find her laying on top of her mom,I think she is a submissive bun. Her left front leg seems to be the more splayed one, she uses her right front leg to lift herself up. 

Dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A rather tragic event happened very late Friday night. Lil Blue was out and when my son went to put her back she jumped out of his arms when he entered the bunny room and suffered a serious injury.

We took her to the emergency animal clinic anddue to the injuries she suffered the recommendation was to put her to sleep. It was not an easy decision to make but we believe it was for the best.:rainbow:


----------



## sharlaelizabeth

I'm so sorry about Lil Blue. :tears2: She was adorable. 

On another note, I"m so in love with the bun in your avatar! I think the cuteness might actually be killing me. lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*sharlaelizabeth wrote: *


> I'm so sorry about Lil Blue. :tears2: She was adorable.
> 
> On another note, I"m so in love with the bun in your avatar! I think the cuteness might actually be killing me. lol



Thank you.

The bun in my avatar is Mr. Muffin, he went over the bridge earlier this year, he was a hollad lop bun who won several awards at shows. He loved to snuggle under your chin or on your shoulder. He would never poop on anyone except my wife, I told her but honey he is marking you as his! She loved him too. He was a ladies man too, he would only chin cages that had a doe in them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here is a little update on Miss Daisy. I filled up her tp tube with fresh hay and decided to let her out for awhile. She did a binkie straight up, it was funny as her ears going up and down looked like she was trying to fly. Then she did a couple of more binkies!

I am not sure if she is dissatisfied with her living arrangements or what. I think she is house hunting.

Today, she chased Sweetie out of her cage and looked around, poor Sweetie had to wait until Daisy left before she went back towards her cage. She tried once and Daisy wouldn't move out of the door way.

Just a few minutes ago, she went up to Rudy's cage, his door was open, groomed him. He loved that, she explored the rabbit room and went back to Rudy's cage, he was ready for some more groomin and like a flash she was in his cage trying to chase him out. She came out and hopped back over to me to get some pets.

I think she likes the other cages, but the current occupants don't want to leave yet. Miss Daisy is just going to have to remodel, I guess. Different carpet, maybe some new drapes...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Dave and Karen,

I'm so sorry you lost lil blue. She was very cute bunny in her short time here. 

Binkie free lil blue 

:hug: Rebecca


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Rebecca


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well this morning when I got up it was well past 8:30am (didn't go to bed until 2am) 2 hours past breakfast time for the buns.

When I went into the bunny room I was greated with looks of "its about time, do you know how long we've been waiting?"(paws on hips, feet tapping). When I got ready to feed the first bun, Pudge, she picked up her cardboard box and flung it to the side, looked in her dish, looked back at me with the "well.....what are you waiting for slave, put the food in the darn dish!"I put the food in her dish, she was nice she waited for me to put it in. She then proceeded to eat her breakfast.

I gotsimiliar looks from a few others too, but now that they are fed and water bottles refilled, I can probably go back in later without fearing for my safety.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Oh Dave you have such a hard life. lol


----------



## LovableLops

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well this morning when I got up it was well past 8:30am (didn't go to bed until 2am) 2 hours past breakfast time for the buns.
> 
> When I went into the bunny room I was greated with looks of "its about time, do you know how long we've been waiting?"(paws on hips, feet tapping). When I got ready to feed the first bun, Pudge, she picked up her cardboard box and flung it to the side, looked in her dish, looked back at me with the "well.....what are you waiting for slave, put the food in the darn dish!"I put the food in her dish, she was nice she waited for me to put it in. She then proceeded to eat her breakfast.
> 
> I gotsimiliar looks from a few others too, but now that they are fed and water bottles refilled, I can probably go back in later without fearing for my safety.


Haha, oh they expect so much outa you! Hope my Smudge doesnt get like that :rollseyes I dont know what ill do, i dont get up till past noon.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Oh Dave you have such a hard life. lol


I know but no one will believe me!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

O.k. so I switched Daisy, e-lop,from a bowl to a gravity feeder because she was standing in the food dish with her front paws pushing her food onto the floor. This morning I was a little behind schedule. The wind temporarily knocked out power last night. Our home pc for whatever reason has a quirk when it boots up. Karen doesn't know how to take care of this so she left me a note. This took me about ten minutes to fix and the buns were letting me know that breakfast was late.

So I walk into the bunny room and who is looking at me with this little grin on her face, I am not kidding I think Daisy was grinning. She had pulled the gravity feeder off her cage wall, it clipped on the wall and food was all over the place. I think she did this so when I opened her cage door she could get out. Bingo, as soon as I opened the door to fix the problem she flew out the door, her ears generating some extra lift so I couldn't stop her. Being nimble and quick it took a few minutes to herd her back into her cage, especially when the herdee was not too keen about going back into her humble abode.

Is thissneakerygenetic in e-lops?


----------



## kirbyultra

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Bingo, as soon as I opened the door to fix the problem she flew out the door, her ears generating some extra lift so I couldn't stop her. Being nimble and quick it took a few minutes to herd her back into her cage, especially when the herdee was not too keen about going back into her humble abode.


:rofl:Too funny! She must have glided for a long while with THOSE ears!


----------



## Fancy77

Tomorrow take the video camera with u...I dont know if Im more curious to see her have lift off or you chasing her...Mr. Nimble lmao


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> So I walk into the bunny room and who is looking at me with this little grin on her face, I am not kidding I think Daisy was grinning. She had pulled the gravity feeder off her cage wall, it clipped on the wall and food was all over the place. I think she did this so when I opened her cage door she could get out. Bingo, as soon as I opened the door to fix the problem she flew out the door, her ears generating some extra lift so I couldn't stop her. Being nimble and quick it took a few minutes to herd her back into her cage, especially when the herdee was not too keen about going back into her humble abode.
> 
> Is thissneakerygenetic in e-lops?


Maybe Houdini/Nyx left instructions before she left on how to escape?


----------



## Nyx

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Maybe Houdini/Nyx left instructions before she left on how to escape?



Shhhh.....no one was supposed to know about that. Peanut must've shared the note I left him.

I knew I never should've trusted him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The boy does like to talk!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Tomorrow take the video camera with u...I dont know if Im more curious to see her have lift off or you chasing her...Mr. Nimble lmao


When I said nimble I was referring to Daisy, not me! I am way to old to be nimble, spry maybe.


----------



## Fancy77

LMAO Oh I C I well u never know what kinda good pills u take to b Nimble...oops spry lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well you know all the wars the English and the French had many, many years ago. Daisy (English Lop)hasn't and must hold a grudge. I have quite a few buns in my herd and the only one she will fight with is Rudy my French Lop.

Once again the cunning of e-lop, she slipped out of her cage while I was filling up her food dish. Rudy, who has free roam of the bunny room, was out, I wasn't planning on letting her out.. Before I could react they were into it, fur flying everywhere, Rudy ran for his cage and Daisy was glaring at him from the outside.

I think those big ears were used like ninja num-chucks against Rudy.


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> I think those big ears were used like ninja num-chucks against Rudy.


Did u remove any of the other items that could b used as weapons in her cage...if not I would suggest it. U might have WW3 on your hand is u don't


----------



## TinysMom

I probably shouldn't be laughing at this as rabbit fights are NOT fun....but I suspect we're going to read about Daisy and her exploits a LOT in your blog.

How is every other bun doing? Have they adjusted to Daisy?

How's Peanut?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Peanut is AWESOME!! 

We had him out this evening and he had so much fun. Dave couldn't get but 1 or 2 pictures because he kept running back and forth on the couch. He came up to me and jumped onto my lap to be loved on for a few minutes, then back down to play, then back onto the lap for more nose rubs. 

He definitely has his parents' dispositions. Very sweet, calm. I also feel silly calling him peanut anymore, because he is geting BIG! I'm sure Nyx still has him outweighed (don't tell her I said so..we all know how touchy women are about their weight!), but he definitely has outgrown his name. I suggested to Dave that we change it, but he says, "But he knows his name!" And, he does. He even comes when called, a rare trait in a rabbit, I know. 

His coat has become thick and luxurious the past couple of weeks. At the show 2 weeks ago, he still a bit of that fluffy baby coat going on, but not anymore! His coloring is gorgeous, too...deep black, no sign of brown "smut", as Pamnock would say.

We are attending a show nearby on 10/17 and I am anxious to see how he does!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

There is a spot in the bunny room where all the buns when they are out like to go to and pee and poop. So after Thumper passed away I took his old litter pan, put some litter in it, puppy training pad underneath it and sat it in that spot. A few buns are using it so thats promising.

I also tell you that to tell you this. It blocks the space behind Titans cage, several of the buns like to squeeze between his cage and the wall, while walking on the hot water heat vent guard.

Miss Daisy (knew it was coming didn't you) hopped into the litter box the other day, took care of some business, then turned around and looked at the litter pan (has a high back), looked at the wall, looked at the space between the litter pan, the wall and to the hot water heat guard, then hopped inbetween all that to get her self to the space behind Titans cage and crawl through to space infront of Rudy's cage. I didn't think she could squeeze her body back there. Then she continued along the side and back of Rudy's cage and the wall and there was a 90 degree bend and she did it! Long ears trailing behind her.









Now Miss Moo Moo has been doing this before we got Daisey. She started peeing and pooping in the corner of her cage opposite of her litter box. So I moved the litter box and she started to pee and poop in the spot where the litterbox was! Crazy rabbit.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Silly Bunny's


----------



## Seras

lol thats a really funny story. My rabbits when free roaming also told me where to put the litter box by not going in but going in a corner so i put the box there and they used it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night when I was in the bunny room, I reached in to Velvets cage to give her some nose rubs. She grunted and charged me. Velvet hasn't done that in a long time. While she was nursing Lil Blue and living with her, Velvet was a doting mother. She was really sweet and loved when I reached in to give her some petting. The loss of Lil Blue is begining to hit her I think, poor girl.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh, poor Velvet.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm at my aunt's and have a moment on the computer to share a Nyx story.

Yesterday Art opened the back door to air out the house - and he put up the baby gate.

That didn't matter to Nyx - she was having playtime and decide that the grass looked more interesting than the house. So out she went....or should I say "up and over"??

Art had to chase her around for about 10 minutes to catch her and then make the gate higher by putting another gate with it.

She considered jumping AGAIN even though it was about 4' tall.....but decided to go back to her cage and mope.

I'd love to have been there to watch my non-athletic husband chase a 11 pound rabbit around the yard - with her getting the best of him.

Glad he's patient and loving man...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm at my aunt's and have a moment on the computer to share a Nyx story.
> 
> Yesterday Art opened the back door to air out the house - and he put up the baby gate.
> 
> That didn't matter to Nyx - she was having playtime and decide that the grass looked more interesting than the house. So out she went....or should I say "up and over"??
> 
> Art had to chase her around for about 10 minutes to catch her and then make the gate higher by putting another gate with it.
> 
> She considered jumping AGAIN even though it was about 4' tall.....but decided to go back to her cage and mope.
> 
> I'd love to have been there to watch my non-athletic husband chase a 11 pound rabbit around the yard - with her getting the best of him.
> 
> Glad he's patient and loving man...


:laugh::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Did someone saysupper is being served?






Who is this other e-lop? 






Can't a girl have a little privacy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My son who is going through jet engine mechanic school at Sheppard Air Force Base in TX called tonight. So I walked back to the bunny room where the noise of the TV and people talking wouldn't bother me.

I decided to let Daisy out while I was on the phone. She did a lot of binkies of all kinds, speed binkies, jump and twist binkies, bunny hop binkies etc. All was going fine, then she decided she wanted to explore more. I have some areas blocked off with NIC panels. Evidently I have some more adjustments to make. Daisy got around them. She got in areas that *I* thought were inaccessible. She would do something naughty then come up to me give me "your not mad at me Dad are you I love you" face and for some pets,then go off and do something naughty I would say Daisy "NO" and she would come back and get me the same look and want some pets.

What a bunny!

Now when I let peanut out he was a good boy for the most part. He tried to rearrange a few things but he enjoyed his time out also, with quite a variety of binkies. He doesn't look for things to get into, unlike Daisy.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm at my aunt's and have a moment on the computer to share a Nyx story.
> 
> Yesterday Art opened the back door to air out the house - and he put up the baby gate.
> 
> That didn't matter to Nyx - she was having playtime and decide that the grass looked more interesting than the house. So out she went....or should I say "up and over"??
> 
> Art had to chase her around for about 10 minutes to catch her and then make the gate higher by putting another gate with it.
> 
> She considered jumping AGAIN even though it was about 4' tall.....but decided to go back to her cage and mope.
> 
> I'd love to have been there to watch my non-athletic husband chase a 11 pound rabbit around the yard - with her getting the best of him.
> 
> Glad he's patient and loving man...


That's our Nyxie! Naughty girl!  Poor Art...

I have to say that she inherited the jumping tendencies from her mama, Sweetie. Sweetie jumped over a double-height NIC wall (that would be 4 feet, right?) and straight into Dave's arms. No running start - she did it from a sitting position, just like she had a spring in her behind! She was trying to get away from her 6 kits that were driving her* crazy*. ("Arrrgghh...get me away from these kids!!!") This recent litter of 4 was more her "speed". She seemed to really enjoy having them all with her until the cage was just too crowded.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This morning while feeding and watering the rabbits, Daisy was at her cage door pounding to get out. So I thought why not, she can hop around while I take care of things.

I don't know if its e-lops, but she is the most curious bun and I swear goes out of her way to get behind things. 

This morning I looked over and she had gotten behind the tub of bun food, behind Velvet and Pudges cage and was trying to climb it. She decided she couldn't or decided it was time to go back to her house but she got her left front paw caught in a old hay rack next to Velvets cage. She paniced and before I could get to her she had gotten herself out of it and went to her cage. 

The paw doesn't flop like its broken, she put a little weight on it to get back to her cage. I examined her and felt around, nothing seemed out of place, although she didn't like me touching the joint or messing with her paw. She doesn't seem to be in any pain.

When I put her back into her cage, she folded the hurt paw back against her body and bunny loafed. I am going to check her again when I get home and see if she can put some weight on it. If she cannot, Karen (Wabbitmom) will take her to the vet tommorrow.

I am hoping it is just sprained. So if you could say a prayer for her that would be nice.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## tonyshuman

Uhoh. Do you have any metacam on hand for her, for the time being?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

No, unfortunately, I will see if Karen can pick some up.


----------



## DeniseJP

Prayers for Daisy sent your way... and for you, Karen and your family.

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks

Well Daisy is putting a little weight on it tonight when I got home. I checked her leg and paw and she didn't flinch, but when I squeezed the joint she tried to jump out of my arms. So I feeling pretty confident that is just a sprain.


----------



## myheart

Whew... that is good news that she will probably get better with a few days of taking it easy (if you think you will be able to make her behave...lol) Poor little girl is really giving you a workout with her first few days of being in her new home. 

myheart


----------



## Bassetluv

I just read through the last two pages (catching up a bit, as I'm not in the forum as much as I'd like to be)...and first wanted to give you and Karen (((HUGS))) over the loss of Lil Blue.  It must have been so tough for all of you to go through. ..:hug1


As for Miss Daisy's leg, sounds like she'll recover in no time and be her usual devilish e-self! LOL...after reading the last two pages I found myself laughing out loud, and honestly thinking, "Ha! Now the 'wabbitclan' will know what I have to live with!" (Insert evilish internet laughter here ) I've had several rabbits over the years, from 'mutts' to Polish, to a NZ white to NDs, to a Dutch, and to even a champagne d'argent (and still don't know nearly as much as many here on the forum in terms of rabbit knowledge), but I swear to you, owning an e-lop is a whole 'tirely different venture. It's like going from black and white tv to color; or from watching fireworks on television to seeing them live; or...or...from listening to Pat Boone on a phonograph and then putting on a CD of Aerosmith! E-lops just refuse to believe they are rabbits. They are little hoomans in disguise; they put Dennis the Menace to shame in terms of the trouble they can find! And it sounds like Daisy is just beginning to wet her heels in the pond of all things Englishloppian. Just you guys wait...hehehehe....

(btw, one thing I've noticed in both e-lops that I've had is...they HATE (with a capital *H*) being confined. When I first put Yofi in his original dog crate, he spent most of his time trying to find a way out. Then when he and Anna bonded I graduated both of them to a combined crate...the one I have now that's originally made to house a Great Dane...and Sir Yofi - hell-bent on escaping - tried to rattle, eat, and tunnel, his way out. When he couldn't accomplish that he instead focused upon upsetting or uprooting everything that was in the cage in protest. So I finally gave in and decided to leave the cage open all the time, and give the two of them the run of the entire bedroom while I was at work...and Yofi decided after a day or so that this wasn't enough either. He's tried burrowing under the carpet, digging through the door, and even attempted an escape route through the wall. So far though, I can still contain him...knock on chewed wood.)

Just warning y'all, cuz there might come a day when you have to buy Daisy her own house.... :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks for the warning! Compared to all the other rabbits, Daisy seems to go out of her way to find things.

I went in to feed the bunny's and check water bottles this morning and yes Daisy was pushing on the cage door, rattling it to come out. I wanted to check on how her left front paw was doing so I gave in. SHE IS HEALED! at first she was hesitant to come out then quickly got over that and was doing binkies and running around the room. I was watching her hurt paw and she was putting her full weight on it.

Thanks everyone for your prayers, I was really worried.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh Dave, I'm so glad Daisy is better. I didn't catch up on your blog till this morning and read about the sprain! Daisy is keeping you and Karen busy slaves!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> they put Dennis the Menace to shame in terms of the trouble they can find!


ullhair:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Daisy rattles her cage every time I walk into the bunny room so I will let her out. When I let her out last night she did some awesome binkies, its so cool to watch an e-lop do binkies, ears flying every where. Her foot must not hurt anymore, I've been watching her and she is putting her full weight on it.

I have a litter box in a corner of the bun room where all the bunnies seem to want to relieve themselves at when they are out. I also have a doggie training pad in front of it and that is what most seem they want to use. Miss Daisy last night was out hopping around and went over and sat in the litter box and used it! I was so happy, because she has been bugging me fora few days with demands of a 2 story NIC condo.

I told her if I see you using the potty box, I will consider it. I didn't want her to do her business all over the floor of her NIC cage. So it looks like I will have to live up to my end of the bargain.

This morning I let her out as usual, she is trying to become the PB (privilege bun) of the herd, she ran around then she followed me as I was filling water bottles and food dishes. She made sure her bowl was the first filled! While I was doing this, I would get little nudges on my leg from Daisy. I would bend down give her some nose rubs then she would hop off, come back and repeat it. She is buttering me up for something, probably wants her own TV.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL Dave good Stories. It sure sounds like Daisy has made herself at home and has you right where she wants you.


----------



## DeniseJP

Oh Dave, glad Daisy has healed! I agree with a former poster - she may want not only a TV but a computer with internet, and a Blackberry of her own! It is amazing how they burrow into our hearts!

Denise


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We are starting to get into a routine, I have to let her out in the morning while I fill bowls and water bottles. She binkies around the room, comes to me for a nose rub or two and then she's off again.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Here are some pictures of Moo Moo:






















Never hold a white bunny with a black shirt


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Moo Moo is adorable


----------



## Fancy77

I love the Shirt Dave....u must be starting a new fad...WTG!!!!:dude:


----------



## tonyshuman

I love Moo Moo's beauty mark!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I love the Shirt Dave....u must be starting a new fad...WTG!!!!:dude:



Thats me Mr. fashion trend setter!

We think she is pretty cute too. The lady who dumped her at the pet store a couple of years ago said she didn't want Moo Moo anymore because she was a mean bunny. She is one of the sweetest little buns in the world.


----------



## Torchster

That is a awfully pretty Bunny. The shirt...um not so much. I'm surprised she has any hair left, after leaving it all on you.

Ya know, there is no such thing as a mean bunny - there are only humans who fail to understand.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Torchster wrote: *


> That is a awfully pretty Bunny. The shirt...um not so much. I'm surprised she has any hair left, after leaving it all on you.
> 
> Ya know, there is no such thing as a mean bunny - there are only humans who fail to understand.


I agree, I couldn't leave her so I brought her home. Moo Moo was going through her teenage years and obviously they didn't understand that.


----------



## myheart

Awe... MooMoo has a kiss-me spot by her nose.... I guess you will have to do the honors for me as I am too far away to perform the smooching myself. 

myheart


----------



## Nyx

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Peanut is AWESOME!!
> As long as everyone knows I'm *MORE AWESOME* than he is...
> We had him out this evening and he had so much fun. Dave couldn't get but 1 or 2 pictures because he kept running back and forth on the couch. He came up to me and jumped onto my lap to be loved on for a few minutes, then back down to play, then back onto the lap for more nose rubs.
> Just for the record...I taught him that move - to keep running around so the humans can't take pictures.
> He definitely has his parents' dispositions. Very sweet, calm. I also feel silly calling him peanut anymore, because he is geting BIG! I'm sure Nyx still has him outweighed (don't tell her I said so..we all know how touchy women are about their weight!), but he definitely has outgrown his name. I suggested to Dave that we change it, but he says, "But he knows his name!" And, he does. He even comes when called, a rare trait in a rabbit, I know.
> HOW DARE you mention MY weight on the forum...and just when I was logging on to tell you my news. Hmmmph....you'd think humans would learn!
> His coat has become thick and luxurious the past couple of weeks. At the show 2 weeks ago, he still a bit of that fluffy baby coat going on, but not anymore! His coloring is gorgeous, too...deep black, no sign of brown "smut", as Pamnock would say.
> 
> We are attending a show nearby on 10/17 and I am anxious to see how he does!
> 
> I was supposed to go to a show on the 17th but mom had to go out of town...or else I"d be beating him for ribbons and stuff.



*By the way - now for my NEWS.*

*Sister Robin weighed us today - and when we all got done fussing and squirming - it turned out that I'm BIGGER than Athena.*

*Sophia is bigger than me - but then again - I didn't wanna be a fat piggy bun like her - she's a few ounces bigger than me.*

*I'm so proud- maybe I'll get to breed BEFORE Athena since we gotta share Mercury. *

*So tell Peanut - I'm gonna be a BREEDER bunny soon!*

*Oh - and tell Daisy I left some notes behind the tv for the next diva bun - some of the ideas I'd had for activities, etc.*

*NYX*


----------



## wabbitmom12

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe... MooMoo has a kiss-me spot by her nose.... I guess you will have to do the honors for me as I am too far away to perform the smooching myself.
> 
> myheart


Proper smooches have been administered! :bunnieskiss


----------



## wabbitmom12

My little Nxyie,

Oh, Pooh! I wish you could go to the show this weekend! I'd love to see what the judges had to say about you.(Besides that you are gorgeous, of course.)


----------



## Nyx

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> My little Nxyie,
> 
> Oh, Pooh! I wish you could go to the show this weekend! I'd love to see what the judges had to say about you. (Besides that you are gorgeous, of course.)



*I know - I've been trying to stomp my feet and get my dad's attention to tell him its NO FAIR that I don't get to go show off my beautiful self.*

*Why...I've been preparing myself for days and weeks for this event. I've gone outside TWICE to get fresh air and sunshine to make my fur so nice and fresh-smelling. *

*I've run around the yard for several minutes at a time to not only build up my muscles - but help my dad get some exercise too. If you ask me - that was pretty thoughtful of me to think of his health - why I stayed in one place till he came outside so I'd have LOTS of energy to run around and keep him busy.*

*I've been eating ALL of my pellets and supplements and treats and keeping my fur nice and clean.*

*I was gonna go WIN all those prizes so that I could prove to Athena AND Sophia that I'm the best flemish giant in this house....and so mama would let me be the first one to have a breeding date.*

*And all that work...gone...all because mom had to traipse off to Maine to take care of HER mother. Sheesh...you think she'd put ME first...ya know?*

*Still yet...maybe this means I can go back to playing and getting dirty and not have to worry about being all clean and shiny for a show.*

*At least I'm not as bad as Sophia...she was taking a nap in the hay bucket when mom called today.....*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well tonight during NCIS I decided to spend time in the bunny room. I was going to get Nibbles out but she ran to the back of her cage. So I got Miss Daisy out or should I say I opened the door to her cage and she came out WHEN she wanted to. I just layed on the floor and played Yahtzee on my phone. She did a bunch ofbinkies and then had to see what I was doing.

So I started to give her some nose rubs and she just pancaked and let me continue until my hand got tired. She went off to see what mischief she could get into and then she would come up to me for some nose rubs. One time I stopped and she kept herself flat and moved closer to me it was an awww moment.

She ran around me doing some binkies and then she came up and layed close to me with her head down for some more nose rubs. Daisy is quickly stealing my heart and becoming a very special bun. I am getting that feeling about her that I had about Lilly my light gray Flemish Giant that was so special to me.


----------



## Fancy77

Well it has 2 b hard anyways when Daisy is sooo adorable...Miss Heart Breaker


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> ...Daisy is quickly stealing my heart and becoming a very special bun. I am getting that feeling about her that I had about Lilly my light gray Flemish Giant that was so special to me.



Awe Wabbitdad, have you found another heart-bunny? :hearts: I am so happy for the both of you!! Hold onto her real tight... don't ever let her go especially if she fills that part of your heart in just the right way.

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra

You made the right decision getting Daisy


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a day!

We had a rabbit show today and we took Titan, Peanut (his boy) and Velvet our blue doe and Miss Daisy our e-lop. The kids pooped out on us, but it was really fun, Karen and I had a great time. A family came to look at Peanut and their son was very interested in him. They ended up buying him, I took Peanut to them after he was shown, gave them the comment sheet and the award. After all he was their bunny now. Like the rest of Sweeties litter, he has lots of character, isn't that right Peg.

Velvetwon BestOpposite SexVariety, Titan won 1st and Peanut won first for Junior bucks. Peanut beat out his own brother.Thecouple who boughtPeanuts brother were showing him today.On the tableit was almost a family affair, Titanwas competing against his sister for best of breed,Peanut competed against his brother, dad and auntie.

Miss Daisy wonBest of Breed! Her very first show and she won Best of Breed.Naturally, Wabbitmom and I alreadyknew that, but it was nice to hear it from someone else. She's got a lot of growing to do, she just turned four months last week.

There must be something about e-lops thatgive them the ability to really relax. Before her time on the show table, I lookedover at the travel cage she was in and she was flopped and her eyes were closed. Not thepartially opened eyesIseemy rabbits when they sleep but closed,lights out, one one home!

I had to leave the show early to meet someone at the house that was buyinga leaf vac from me so I missed Miss Daisy's big day. When Karen did get home,she broughtDaisy in and I went toput her back into her cage.I went to check on her a few minutes later and she was in a bunny loaf position with her eyes closed. She had a very busy day. Really proudof my girl for her first show.

Then I took Karen out to eat with some of the money from the sale of the leaf vac, the restgoesfor bills.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Congratulations on all of your awards! How exciting!!! Are you going to take photos of the bunnies with their ribbons? (do they give ribbons???)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I'll have to do that.


----------



## Torchster

Congrats proud wabbitdad!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank You


----------



## Fancy77

How exciting for all your buns!!! congrats on the show and the leaf blower


----------



## TinysMom

Congrats on the wins...but you sold Peanut? How will I ever let Nyx know that? Poor girl.

Oh well - she wants to correspond with Daisy I think...and it won't be too awful long before she'll be having her date and then being a mama..that should keep her busy.

By the way - I fell in love with an e-lop at the show here in CT and if I could've figured out how to sneak it home - I would have bought it in a heartbeat. I also found my next flemmie breeder to get light grays from...I'll share more when I get home. 

Anyway - congrats again on the wins- that is awesome!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Me and Miss Daisy tonight


----------



## Fancy77

OH MY GAUD HOW CUTE!!!!


----------



## Torchster

Miss Daisy - "You blinked first, you loose, while you are cleaning up, bring me some carrots."


:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Torchster wrote: *


> Miss Daisy - "You blinked first, you loose, while you are cleaning up, bring me some carrots."
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:


:laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> What a day!
> 
> We had a rabbit show today and we took Titan, Peanut (his boy) and Velvet our blue doe and Miss Daisy our e-lop. The kids pooped out on us, but it was really fun, Karen and I had a great time. A family came to look at Peanut and their son was very interested in him. They ended up buying him, I took Peanut to them after he was shown, gave them the comment sheet and the award. After all he was their bunny now. Like the rest of Sweeties litter, he has lots of character, isn't that right Peg.
> 
> Velvetwon BestOpposite SexVariety, Titan won 1st and Peanut won first for Junior bucks. Peanut beat out his own brother.Thecouple who boughtPeanuts brother were showing him today.On the tableit was almost a family affair, Titanwas competing against his sister for best of breed,Peanut competed against his brother, dad and auntie.
> 
> Miss Daisy wonBest of Breed! Her very first show and she won Best of Breed.Naturally, Wabbitmom and I alreadyknew that, but it was nice to hear it from someone else. She's got a lot of growing to do, she just turned four months last week.
> 
> There must be something about e-lops thatgive them the ability to really relax. Before her time on the show table, I lookedover at the travel cage she was in and she was flopped and her eyes were closed. Not thepartially opened eyesIseemy rabbits when they sleep but closed,lights out, one one home!
> 
> I had to leave the show early to meet someone at the house that was buyinga leaf vac from me so I missed Miss Daisy's big day. When Karen did get home,she broughtDaisy in and I went toput her back into her cage.I went to check on her a few minutes later and she was in a bunny loaf position with her eyes closed. She had a very busy day. Really proudof my girl for her first show.
> 
> Then I took Karen out to eat with some of the money from the sale of the leaf vac, the restgoesfor bills.



Oh, double-WOW...congrats on the wins! You guys surely are doing something right with those sweet bunnies of yours. Major kudos for them doing so well!



> There must be something about e-lops thatgive them the ability to really relax.




hehe...I really laughed when I read this, as it reminds me of the day I got Yofi. My sis and Ihad drivendown to Toronto (5-1/2 hr trip) to pick him up from the breeder, and on the way back home Yofi was safely tucked away in a pet carrier in the back seat. I figured he'd be pretty stressed out because he was young and everything - the car, the pet carrier, the sounds - everything was just so new to him...and I recall once, many years ago, almost losing a rabbit to stress after packing him in a carrier to take him to a rabbit show. However...the stress did not fall upon Yofi; on the contrary,it bypassed him and went straight to me. At one pointI had turned to check on him in the back, only to see him stretched out - completely flat - in the crate. I called to him, then shook the carrier, and got no response. I was just about to yell to my sister to stop the car (and on the 401 headed home with all that traffic, she would not have been impressed), when suddenly a lazy head bobbed up and an eye slowly opened. He had that "Huh?" expression written across his face, one that is now infamous with me. So yeah, I really do think a lazy gene has beengenetically programmed into each and every one of those guys. 

P.S. Love the mohair shirt, Dave!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I normally veg out in front of the tv after dinner, but with 200 satellite channels to choose from there hasn't been a lot to watch. I even started to watch a show about the Dallas Cowboy's cheerleaders, why?, I have no idea. So I have been spending more time with the bunny's. I have been letting Daisy out and I just lay on the floor while she does binkies and knocks things over. 

Miss Daisy loves her nose rubs, I think there are two ways to a bunny's heart, treats and nose rubs. Daisy prefers nose rubs and when I am on the floor she comes over and I start giving her nose rubs and that long e-lop body and that narrow head sinks down in between those front pause and soaks them in.

In between binkies and my occasional nodding off, she got lots of nose rubs in. Just before the normal time for water bottle filling and food dish filling, Daisy came over and layed down near me and I was giving her more nose rubs. I heard a noise and I looked up and she had flopped on her side while I was giving her her rubs. I called out to my son Josh and told him to get the camera and be stealthy about it. He managed to get these pictures for me of Daisy.











By the time this picture was taken, after all the flashes, she was suspecting something was up.


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw! Elop floppage!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Me and Miss Daisy tonight


I LOVE IT!!! Can I use it for a caption contest?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sure!


----------



## TinysMom

Have to share - I'm home - and you should see Miss Nyx...oh wow - she's HUGE. I'll share pics soon.

My shirt looked like yours tonight when we went into McDonald's cause Zeus rode to the airport w/ Art & Robin and I held him in the car for a while. 

I really like that as a fashion statement though - I think it shows folks that we're truly owned by bunnies.


----------



## TinysMom

I thought you might like to see updated pictures of Nyx.

I couldn't find my good camera so I used my old yucky one..but still yet....here she is.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

WOW:shock:she has gotten big!

Like the picture with your cat in it, looks like the kitty is smiling.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> WOW:shock:she has gotten big!
> 
> Like the picture with your cat in it, looks like the kitty is smiling.


I kept pushing the kitty off the crate so I could get a picture of Nyx - she kept jumping up on the crate just as I'd take the pic.

So yes..she IS smiling.


----------



## TinysMom

I've been meaning to say this - I hope it doesn't come out wrong.

I know when you lost Lily - you lost a very special rabbit - not that the others weren't special - but she was truly a heart bunny.

I'm so happy you have had Daisy come into your life and become this special and fun when you do chores, etc. I know that having Nyx around to get into mischief when we're trying to mix food, etc. is really fun - and today she was really affectionate with me and just wanted a lot of pets. 

Having a rabbit with that much of a diva personality really makes life interesting - I look forward to more Daisy stories.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I know what you mean. Diva bunny's keep things interesting.

Daisy has come a long way. I could never pick her up to put her back into her cage until the other day. I have discovered this is only possible after the required number of nose rubs, 2 or 3...thousand!


----------



## TinysMom

Ah....but what a BEAUTIFUL nose to have to give nose rubs to...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

If you know who Yofi is, a famous e-lop on the forum, what I am going to tell you may sound familiar.

Daisy isquite a character. I have put NIC panels behind Titans cage and that girl is still trying to get behind his cage. She also spends much of her time telescoping and examing the gate to the bunny room. Daisy is planning a breakout from the bunny room and who knows where from there!

Daisy put me into a mild panic tonight. My normal routine when I get home, especially during the fall and winter, is to put my stuff down, walk down the hallway to the bunny room, close the curtains and turn on the lights. Tonight I didn't get home till late because I was donating plasma. I had forgotten to remind Karen, the sun had gone down an hour before I got home, she had did not have the curtains closed and the lights on in the bunny room. 

I took care of all that and was saying hi to all the bunny's when I looked at Daisy. She is laying down, eyes have closed and her legs out to one side. I called her name and started to talk to her, no response. I opened her cage and talked to her again, nothing, I even started to give her some nose rubs. She was still all stretched out. Finally, she sat up, eyes opened up and she came to the front of her cage and hopped out. E-lops have to have a genetic ability to completely tune everything out and go into a deep sleep.

Yofi's mom related to me a story about Yofi, where the boy was trying to dig a hole in the wall to get out of his room. This has been a long week, aren't they all, and I started to clean cages and I was almost half way when it suddenly dawned on me, hey this cages are not that dirty, tommorrow is cage cleaning day! Well Daisy was out per norm when I clean her cage and I heard this scrapping sound. It wasn't coming from the pile of phone books I keep for the bunny's to shred, I looked behind me and there was Daisy digging at the wall, silly girl. I think Yofi is using his telepathic powers to give her ideas.

Tonight I also had Rudy and Sweetie out. Rudy is my French Lop buck, neutered, and Sweetie is my black flemmie doe, mother to Peg's Nyx. Sweetie is in the middle of the bunny room grooming herself and Titan is in his cage doing binkies and running around in circles. He wanted out to see his woman! When I put Sweeite back into her cage and closed the door he laid down and munched on his hay. Like nothing had happened.

Well Karen wants her turn on the computer so I better check a couple of things and let her on it.


----------



## Nyx

I just gotta tell you guys that it won't be too long before I get to have a bunny date...I can hardly wait.

I heard mama talking today and she said something about, "I want Nyx to show in these shows...and then we'll breed the girls..".

It looks like I MAY be going to a "double flemish" show on November 21st - a triple show on November 27th and 28th, another show on December 5th and another big show on December 12th...and then the week after that - I get to have my bunny date!

Aren't you excited for me? I got so happy that I just snuck into the bag of calf manna and helped myself for about five minutes - when mom caught me - I explained that I was getting extra so I could grow big and strong and then have babies!

You're gonna be grandparents in January - and I'm gonna get to be a mama.


I can hardly wait. Mom is gonna weigh us again today and let us know how we're doing towards hitting the weight we need to be to breed. Wait till she understands what a BIG girl I am now.

Oh..mom said next spring I get to do more shows too - after my babies are "weaned". 

So I'm gonna be a show bunny AND a mama bunny.

Tell my mom and dad hi for me and let them know they should be proud of me!

Nyx


----------



## Nyx

Mama just weighed me - she said I'm 11 pounds and 9 ounces. She's really really proud of me.....but she said something about how I'm almost "tiny's size".

Um....I'm not tiny...I'm a BIG girl.

I think I gotta go have a talk with her - she's gonna do Athena and Sophia next. (Sophia is a fatty).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Alright Nyx, you go girl. Your bunny mom and dad, along with your hoomin mom and dad are very proud of you. Nyx, your getting big like your dad and beautiful like your mom.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

All of my buns have quite a bit of character, maybe I notice Daisy's because she is more of a diva, Daisy was funny last night.

I finally got some overtime and it was late when I got home, nothing like a 13 hour day, so I didn't get to feeding the buns at the normal time. So I was being snubbed by just about the entire herd when I started my slave duties. They eventually forgave me when I was handing out the craisins, go figure.

I did the bottles and was going to start the food. Daisy was over in her cage just pawing at the door to get let out. So I went over and unlatched the door and lifted it up and she almost hopped out when she stopped and lowered her head. She wanted her nose rubs before she left her cage. Sort of a routine, when I open the door she comes forward, gets a dozen or so nose rubs and then its play time.

So after the required nose rubs she hops out and heads right for the litter box in the corner of the room. Then she twists her head to the left, the same way girls will toss there hair to one side, so her left ear was laying the right side of her head. Then she groomed herself and twisted head again so her right ear was on her left side. Mind you she was doing this will staring at me. The sound her ears made when she threw them to each side is indescribable, just a low swish flapping sound (like a flag makes in a light wind). Then she darted out with some twisty and speed binkies around my feet.

Miss Moo Moo, Hotot cross, has decided pooping and peeing in her litter box is an optional activity. Some days she will do it and other days not. Most of the time she will pee in it and have a huge pile of poop right next to it.

The buns know when its their turn to be let out for run time, they will be laying in their cage and when I put one bun back, the one that is next will come right up to their cage door to be let out, cracks me up to see this bun just spread out and then suddenly jump up and head for their door.

With the zany way things have been going in my house the buns never fail to give me just the break I need.


----------



## TinysMom

Can I steal Daisy? I think Nyx wants a sister that doesn't look like her...

Then again - can I steal like half your herd? Oh wait..I want them all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Can I steal Daisy?


How can I say this delicately...*NO!*
:duel


----------



## TinysMom

Fine - she can visit for a vacation then....an extended one...


----------



## kirbyultra

Daisy is tossing her "hair" for you!0


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She does know how to flirt!


----------



## sharlaelizabeth

She's making me want a E-lop. :inlove: They don't ever step on their own ears do they?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

She stands on them frequently, but never when running or doing binkies. She will groom herself on one side while her back feet are on one her ears.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its beena long week and having a part time job and getting in some overtime at work made it one very long week.

Last night was cage cleaning night and I cleaned all the bunny cages. Somewhere along the line, while spending 4 hours on a tractor sweeping up leaves, I got the idea I had to clean cages tonight. I came in sat down, wrong thing to do after being outside half the day, I was really dreading having to clean cages. I thought I need to do it before the trick or treaters start. So I got up off the couch and went into the bunny room and looked at my mini rex's litter box and said to myself that doesn't look like it needs to be cleaned, then it dawned on me that I did it last night!:foreheadsmack:

So after a sigh of relief I decided to get Pudge my mini-lop out. She was enjoying her time out and she like getting nose rubs and lots of pets. Daisy on the other hand was not amused! She wanted to be out! Daisy was not happy that Pudge was out hopping around with me and not her. I am probably in trouble, I've been told by Yofi's mom that e-lops hold grudges. Oh well whats a slave to do!


----------



## kirbyultra

Daisy has to play nice. Other buns have to have their out time too. That's what I always tell Toby.


----------



## TinysMom

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Daisy has to play nice. Other buns have to have their out time too. That's what I always tell Toby.


But Daisy is SPECIAL...and she knows that. She deserves ALL the out time so she can flirt with Dave by tossing her ears and stuff...


----------



## Yurusumaji

Thanks again for all your help. Daisy is so precious. :inlove:

Nyx is huge!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been a rather stressful week, I've been getting some extra hours in at work, yeah! But it takes away from my bunny time.

I have been donating plasma, but that came to a crashing halt today. I received a certified letter yesterday. My experience has been certified mail = bad news. I was right, I went in to talk to them and I was informed they had a false positive to an illness I never have had and that even a false positive will prevent me from donating and earning money from plasma ever again.:X

Well enough of that. I will have to get some updated pictures of Titan, that boy is huge! Even being around him all the time, I've noticed he has gotten bigger.

Miss Daisy, Miss Daisy she is sweet yet devious, playful yet destructive. I swear that rabbit plans her time in her cage and out of it for ways to break out of the bunny room. I opened the gate to fill bottles this morning and thought it was shut well enough only to see a tan blur speeding down the hallway for the living room. I herded her back to the bunny room, went back to filling bottles and came back to discover she has determined its time to remove the carpet in the bunny room by peeling back a corner.

She charmed her way out of my displeasure of her actions by doing several cute binkies and ear flips. Daisy is a lot like my daughter, she knows how to make me smile and I can never be mad at her.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Miss Daisy, Miss Daisy she is sweet yet devious, playful yet destructive. I swear that rabbit plans her time in her cage and out of it for ways to break out of the bunny room. I opened the gate to fill bottles this morning and thought it was shut well enough only to see a tan blur speeding down the hallway for the living room. I herded her back to the bunny room, went back to filling bottles and came back to discover she has determined its time to remove the carpet in the bunny room by peeling back a corner.
> 
> She charmed her way out of my displeasure of her actions by doing several cute binkies and ear flips. Daisy is a lot like my daughter, she knows how to make me smile and I can never be mad at her.


Nyx is very very much like Daisy - I think it is because they were raised in a home environment (I'm guessing that about Daisy) versus being in a barn or raised outside or something. Its like they have a certain self-confidence about themselves...

I told Art that our offspring from the girls will turn out like Nyx and he made me promise to NOT tell buyers that ahead of time...lest I turn them away. Well - he TRIED to make me promise - we were laughing about it...

I'm so glad you have Daisy though - it sounds like she's really near and dear (and ear?) to your heart...


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, that sucks about the false positive. What a bummer.


----------



## LuvaBun

Just been catching up with the herd and what's been happening. Daisy sounds like she has wormed her way into your affections, and will soon be able to get away with murder . There must be something about E-Lops that they have such an amazing personality.

Shame about your Plasma donating. Is there a time limit, or isd it a permanent thing?

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have found that there is a little Yofi in all e-lops I think.

The plasma ban is a permanent thing. It makes me mad that some lab tech didn't clean their equipment properly and caused cross contamination. That was something I was always careful to avoid when I did environmental sampling. Oh well, not much I can do about it now.

I thought Karen would like it if I got her bun, Dutches, out brought Dutchie to her. While carrying her I notice she needed her nails clipped, the rabbit not Karen, and held her while Karen trimmed Dutchies nails. Evidently Duchess was not amused by all this and quickly after Karen was done she crawled onto my shoulder and relieved herself. I picked her up off of my shoulder and sat her on my lap, where she quickly repeated what she did on my shoulder. It was at this point, I decided, I needed to take a bath and Karen needed to hold her bunny.

Rabbits may not hold grudges for long but they do get even quickly.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Rabbits may not hold grudges for long but they do get even quickly.


Some of them get even quickly and STILL hold grudges too....


----------



## kirbyultra

ullhair::laugh:


----------



## TinysMom

I knew that Nyx was smarter than my other flemmies because she grew up in a home where she was loved and had playtimes and stuff...

But did y'all REALLY have to teach her about the holidays? Couldn't you have told her we prepare for Christmas on December 24th? 

She says that now that Halloween is past...its time to decorate her cage - so when I went to clean it this morning - THIS was hanging up..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It must have been Sweetie who told her. Inmy house I don't allow Christmas music or decorations until the day after Thanksgiving. One holiday at a time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was in big trouble today with Nibbles. I went in the bunny room and let Carmel out for some play time and she was not happy. There were too many thumps to count, I put Carmel back into his cage and got her out, but she would have nothing to do with me. She let me give her a few pets but then she thumped me on my chest, ouch!, then hopped down and hid underneath the foot stool for over an hour. I had to go get her and put her away then I got thumped again.

I guess I will have to slip her an extra craisin tonight to see if she will forgive me.


----------



## TinysMom

Only ONE extra craisin?


----------



## Torchster

WOW - Bunny Slave must have really messed up. What ever you did, don't do that again!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I knew that Nyx was smarter than my other flemmies because she grew up in a home where she was loved and had playtimes and stuff...
> 
> But did y'all REALLY have to teach her about the holidays? Couldn't you have told her we prepare for Christmas on December 24th?
> 
> She says that now that Halloween is past...its time to decorate her cage - so when I went to clean it this morning - THIS was hanging up..


I notice that she has a very big stocking!! Our Nyxie must be expecting LOTS of goodies from Santa...


----------



## TinysMom

I just got to thinking - I'm hoping she's not planning to fill it with surprises for ME on Christmas morning...

(Look mama...Mercury and I got together to give you Christmas presents...).


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I just got to thinking - I'm hoping she's not planning to fill it with surprises for ME on Christmas morning...
> 
> (Look mama...Mercury and I got together to give you Christmas presents...).


OMG That would Awesome


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just got to thinking - I'm hoping she's not planning to fill it with surprises for ME on Christmas morning...
> 
> (Look mama...Mercury and I got together to give you Christmas presents...).
> 
> 
> 
> OMG That would Awesome
Click to expand...

And IMPOSSIBLE. I'm watching those two like a hawk...she'd be way way way too young for me to want babies from her that soon....


----------



## TinysMom

Dave and Karen - I have a couple of questions for you.

You've had both flemish giants and now an e-lop. Can you compare them for a bit? I know that not every flemish or elop is the same - but I'm just wondering what you think of them....

With all the elops the forum is getting recently - I admit - I want one...someday. But I'm curious what they're like compared to the flemish!


----------



## wabbitmom12

So far, the e-lop seems to be even MORE ornery than the Flemmies...at least to me. Miss Daisy is so determined to get into things that we have put away, or blocked off, etc.

She also seems somewhat more skittish than our Flemmies-she will often bolt if something takes her by surprise. For the most part, the Flemmies are too laid back to care. 

She's also pretty young yet...the exact age of Nyx (born 1 day later )...so I think she still has a lot of that sameyouthful "exuberance". It's like she's always a bun on a mission...she sits still for some nice nose and ear rubs, then zoom! She's off again, sniffing around and looking for trouble. She's not wild about being held either. Probably too constraining !  I find that she is kind of independent; she doesn't seem that interested in making neither friends nor enemieswith any of the other buns during her time out. She pretty much ignores them. She pays some attention to Dave, and wants some of his attention, but the other buns hardly exist!

By contrast, all of our adult Flemmies have one or more buns that they like to "visit"...either to lie around companionably, or to taunt. (Actually, Ms. Velvet is our taunter. She picks on the 2 smallest rabbits in the room...a Nethie and a mini Rex.) Our blacks - Nyx's parents - are way laid back. Mostly they "visit" each other. They snoop around the room a little, maybe wander to the other room and check out who's in there. Usually they find a nice spot to lay where they can see what's going on, and just chill out. Sweetie and Titan are not AT ALL demanding...they like their attention, but they're just pretty happy, no matter what. Our blues have been brats. Velvet is a total Diva...right down to nipping you if you don't read her mind. She and Thumper...much more high spirited. Both very stubborn.

I am really looking forward to seeing how Daisy is when she's full grown, like 2 years old or so. I wonder if she will settle down & chill out some. I strongly suspect, like the famous Yofi, that she will alwaysbe a source of comedic relief. And I alsothink, once a Diva bun....always a Diva bun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Torchster wrote: *


> WOW - Bunny Slave must have really messed up. What ever you did, don't do that again!


No kidding, I just wish I knew!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

OK this has nothing to do with the herd, but its funny, at least to me.

Karen, aka wabbitmom12, called me at work and said "Honey don't get mad", now someone telling me this does not mean good news. Just like when you see you got a certified letter, never good. So I ask what is the matter, thinking problem with the car, a bill etc., lots of things going through my tiny head.

She said I broke the battery charger, for car batteries, oh I said, how did it happen. First let me say I had it hooked up to her car battery to charge it up. She said I was in a hurry to get over to her sisters house and to the bank. I laid the bank slip on the seat and started the car and back down the driveway. Then I went to drive down the street and heard and felt a large thump. I got out of the car and looked around and discovered I had ran over the battery charger. I took lifted the hood up and took the clips off the battery and pulled the remains of the battery charger out from underneath and put them in the trash bin. I then put the hood down and started to drive down the street, when I got to 10mph the hood flew up. I had forgotten to push it down so it latched. No damage to the car and went over to the bank and my sisters.

She tells me I will buy you a new one, how much did this one cost? I said we bought it when Jeff was 4 or 5, it's like 16 or 17 years old. She said well at least we got our money out of it. I said yes we did, are you mad, I told her no accidents happen, told her I loved her and have a nice day.

Poor old trusty battery charger, sniffle, sniffle...


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - for once something that a bunny didn't do!

Poor Karen....I hate it when I have to call Art with stuff like that.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> So far, the e-lop seems to be even MORE ornery than the Flemmies...at least to me. Miss Daisy is so determined to get into things that we have put away, or blocked off, etc.
> 
> She also seems somewhat more skittish than our Flemmies-she will often bolt if something takes her by surprise. For the most part, the Flemmies are too laid back to care.
> 
> She's also pretty young yet...the exact age of Nyx (born 1 day later )...so I think she still has a lot of that sameyouthful "exuberance". It's like she's always a bun on a mission...she sits still for some nice nose and ear rubs, then zoom! She's off again, sniffing around and looking for trouble. She's not wild about being held either. Probably too constraining !  I find that she is kind of independent; she doesn't seem that interested in making neither friends nor enemieswith any of the other buns during her time out. She pretty much ignores them. She pays some attention to Dave, and wants some of his attention, but the other buns hardly exist!
> 
> *Do your flemmies like being held? I find if I sit on the floor and Nyx comes nearby - I can put her in my lap and pet her and she'll sit there (as long as I'm petting her). Once the petting stops - she wants out of my lap...but if I were to pet her for half an hour - she'd stay there the whole half hour.
> 
> But that exhuberance - oh how well I know that from Nyx. She gets up in the morning - hops up into the recliner and checks it out - then uses the recliner to bounce towards the kitchen...
> *
> By contrast, all of our adult Flemmies have one or more buns that they like to "visit"...either to lie around companionably, or to taunt. (Actually, Ms. Velvet is our taunter. She picks on the 2 smallest rabbits in the room...a Nethie and a mini Rex.) Our blacks - Nyx's parents - are way laid back. Mostly they "visit" each other. They snoop around the room a little, maybe wander to the other room and check out who's in there. Usually they find a nice spot to lay where they can see what's going on, and just chill out. Sweetie and Titan are not AT ALL demanding...they like their attention, but they're just pretty happy, no matter what. Our blues have been brats. Velvet is a total Diva...right down to nipping you if you don't read her mind. She and Thumper...much more high spirited. Both very stubborn.
> 
> *Ah...that sounds lke Athena - she loves to lay by the bucks' cages and be next to them (especially Hermes now)...*
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing how Daisy is when she's full grown, like 2 years old or so. I wonder if she will settle down & chill out some. I strongly suspect, like the famous Yofi, that she will alwaysbe a source of comedic relief. And I alsothink, once a Diva bun....always a Diva bun!


Do you see yourself or the two of you ever breeding e-lops? Or just enjoy having one as a pet?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So far, the e-lop seems to be even MORE ornery than the Flemmies...at least to me. Miss Daisy is so determined to get into things that we have put away, or blocked off, etc.
> 
> She also seems somewhat more skittish than our Flemmies-she will often bolt if something takes her by surprise. For the most part, the Flemmies are too laid back to care.
> 
> She's also pretty young yet...the exact age of Nyx (born 1 day later )...so I think she still has a lot of that sameyouthful "exuberance". It's like she's always a bun on a mission...she sits still for some nice nose and ear rubs, then zoom! She's off again, sniffing around and looking for trouble. She's not wild about being held either. Probably too constraining !  I find that she is kind of independent; she doesn't seem that interested in making neither friends nor enemieswith any of the other buns during her time out. She pretty much ignores them. She pays some attention to Dave, and wants some of his attention, but the other buns hardly exist!
> 
> *Do your flemmies like being held? I find if I sit on the floor and Nyx comes nearby - I can put her in my lap and pet her and she'll sit there (as long as I'm petting her). Once the petting stops - she wants out of my lap...but if I were to pet her for half an hour - she'd stay there the whole half hour. Velvet and Sweetie will trance really easy and both like to sit next to you and be petted. Titan will let you hold him but he prefers to hop around and come up to you and get some pets or nose rubs for a little while and be off again.
> 
> But that exhuberance - oh how well I know that from Nyx. She gets up in the morning - hops up into the recliner and checks it out - then uses the recliner to bounce towards the kitchen...
> *
> By contrast, all of our adult Flemmies have one or more buns that they like to "visit"...either to lie around companionably, or to taunt. (Actually, Ms. Velvet is our taunter. She picks on the 2 smallest rabbits in the room...a Nethie and a mini Rex.) Our blacks - Nyx's parents - are way laid back. Mostly they "visit" each other. They snoop around the room a little, maybe wander to the other room and check out who's in there. Usually they find a nice spot to lay where they can see what's going on, and just chill out. Sweetie and Titan are not AT ALL demanding...they like their attention, but they're just pretty happy, no matter what. Our blues have been brats. Velvet is a total Diva...right down to nipping you if you don't read her mind. She and Thumper...much more high spirited. Both very stubborn.
> 
> *Ah...that sounds lke Athena - she loves to lay by the bucks' cages and be next to them (especially Hermes now)...*
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing how Daisy is when she's full grown, like 2 years old or so. I wonder if she will settle down & chill out some. I strongly suspect, like the famous Yofi, that she will alwaysbe a source of comedic relief. And I alsothink, once a Diva bun....always a Diva bun!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see yourself or the two of you ever breeding e-lops? Or just enjoy having one as a pet? *Yes, I do plan on breeding them some day. Next to Flemmies e-lops are becoming my next favorite breed.*
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> Do you see yourself or the two of you ever breeding e-lops? Or just enjoy having one as a pet? *Yes, I do plan on breeding them some day. Next to Flemmies e-lops are becoming my next favorite breed.*
Click to expand...

Oh boy - am I ever in trouble now....if they're next favorite breed (and I suspect we're a lot alike) - I can tell I'd love them too - and Art seems to have a fondness for lops.

Ok.."must stay away from e-lop threads and breeders....must stay away from e-lop threads and breeders..."

WAAAHHHH


----------



## Bassetluv

This one's for Peg 

Lookit the cuteness in this e-lop's face and tell me you can't resist....*must have an e-lop...must have an e-lop...MUST have an e-lop...*


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> This one's for Peg
> 
> Lookit the cuteness in this e-lop's face and tell me you can't resist....*must have an e-lop...must have an e-lop...MUST have an e-lop...*


Art saw this and was going, "Cute bunny..." and I said, "Yeah....imagine Puck as a flemish giant size...".

I think my odds of getting an e-lop are better and better than they were - I basically explained that they were like Puck - in a big body.

I wish you could've seen Art's face....the big big smile.


----------



## TinysMom

I know that this is about Puck - my Holland lop who passed away a long time ago (and was Art's heart bunny) - but *does this describe the e-lop personality at all? *(I hope so....it might help Art say "yes" sometime down the road...).

[align=center]*A Day In the Life of Puck*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Early Summer - 2005*[/align]  7 am - wake up to the sound of Tiny rattling his cage doors. Think about my plans for today again - I want to explore the bedrooms and behind the tv at least three times 

9:15 am - Mom finally lets me out. Tiny takes me to the side and reminds me to stay in the bunny room. 
 
9:17 am - I jump the barricade when Tiny turns his back to answer another bunny's question. 
 
9:18 am - Mom sees me. I drink water out of the dog's bowl to make sure she thinks that is why I jumped the fence. When she walks towards me - I jump back inside the barricade. Mom tries to fix the barricade. 
 
9:24 am - I jump the barricade and take off running for Eric's bedroom. 
 
9:25 am - I make it to Eric's bedroom and start exploring 
 
9:47 am - I accidentally jump on Eric 
 
9:52 am - Eric returns me to the bunny room 
 
10:17 am - I jump the barricade again 
 
10:18 am - I run for Eric's room 
 
10:22 am - Eric picks me up and puts me in my cage. Tiny lectures me from the floor about how to be a good bunny 
 
11:14 am - Mom sees in my cage and says, "Puck...what did you do NOW?". I look so pitiful and sad she picks me up and puts me down on the floor. 
 
11:29 am - I jump the barricade 
 
11:33 am - I hide behind the tv (which is in the fireplace) 
 
11:47 am - Mom asks where I am 
 
11:54 am - Robin sees me behind the tv and puts me in the bunny room 
 
12:02 pm - I eat hay mom brings in and Tiny glares at me. 
 
12:13 pm - I decide to show GingerSpice I'm becoming a BIG boy bunny and chase her and try to play house 
 
12:15 pm - Tiny chases me across the room and tells me to settle down or HE'S pushing me out the barricade 
 
12:26 pm - I chase Roary and tell him I'm bigger and badder than he is 
 
12:42 pm - I jump the barricade 'cause Tiny's about to thrash me 
 
12:55 pm - I accidentally run across Eric's foot as he plays XBox. He puts me back in the bunny room. 
 
1:19 pm - Yeah, yeah, yeah - I've heard these lectures before. I flick off Tiny and jump the barricade again. 
 
1:42 pm - Robin takes me from the bathroom and puts me back in my cage 
 
2:16 pm - Mom brings in hay and snacks. I beg her to let me out but she says "no Puck...not now". She does give me two craisins. I nap. 
 
2:59 pm - I shake my cage door when mom goes to let the dog out. She lets me out of my cage. 
 
3:21 pm - Eric chases me out of his room and when he finally catches me (behind the tv) he puts me back in the bunny room 
 
3:24 pm - Tiny and the other bunnies start approaching me with mean looks on their faces 
 
3:25 pm - I jumped the barricade again - only this time - SugarBear follows. 
 
3:37 pm - Mom sees SugarBear & I behind the tv (trying to climb the fireplace walls). She puts us in the bunny room again. 
 
3:38 pm - I lay down in a corner and tell Tiny I'm going to take a nap 
 
3:47 pm - Tiny's asleep. I jump the barricade again. 
 
4:12 pm - Eric catches me sleeping on his bed. He puts me in my cage. 
 
5:45 pm - Mom cleans cages and lets me out to play "in the bunny room". 
 
5:54 pm - Mom leaves the bunny room - and so do I. 
 
6:30 pm - Mom starts rustling up our food. I hop back in the bunny room and wait for her to put it down. 
 
7:00 pm - Mom picks me up and says "bedtime". She puts me in my cage - and I hadn't even done anything wrong! NO FAIR!


----------



## Bassetluv

> I wish you could've seen Art's face....the big big smile.



:biggrin2: Yofi sez, his werk here is dun. 

(And yep, sounds like you were describing an e-lop pretty well in your post about Puck, Peg!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Can't resist a face like this either:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

OMG your 2 Elop kids are adorable. If I ever get my hands on one..... I so want one..


----------



## wabbitmom12

It was HIL - ARIOUS!! The cords attached to the battery were sticking out of the carhood, like two arms severed from their body. There was a big tire track through the crushed charger. Smashed to smithereens.

Dave called me a battery charger killer. I said, "Guilty as CHARGED." 

He says, "Ohhh, that's a bad one." I said, "Sentence me to the ELECTRIC chair!"

He says, "How about I just give you a good thump, for making bad puns?" I said...nothing at all.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> It was HIL - ARIOUS!! The cords attached to the battery were sticking out of the carhood, like two arms severed from their body. There was a big tire track through the crushed charger. Smashed to smithereens.
> 
> Dave called me a battery charger killer. I said, "Guilty as CHARGED."
> 
> He says, "Ohhh, that's a bad one." I said, "Sentence me to the ELECTRIC chair!"
> 
> He says, "How about I just give you a good thump, for making bad puns?" I said...nothing at all.


:laugh:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Luvr of Rabbits and Polar Bears ~ You will probably like this one too....Get ready to laugh!

Our poor beleaguered neighbors have to think I am totally INSANE, if they witnessed the car charger incident, because I already gave them a real show one day last month. I'm sure they are still talking about it....

I was heading toward ourhouse after a long day, when I noticed that Dave had not pulled his carvery farforward in our parking area. To make matters worse,our 100 gallon trash bin had been left, by our friendly neighborhood garbage collectors, blocking the end of our very narrow driveway. I was thinking hard, concentrating...how am I going to pull this big-as-a-boat-station-wagon in behind Dave? There's not much room, and the trash bin is making the space even smaller....

and WHAM!! I hit our NEIGHBOR'S empty 100 gallon trash bin, sending it flying through the air, with the greatest of ease, and landing just inches from my husband's parked car.

As I screech to a halt and jump out to retrieve the 100 gallon unidentified flying object, I am laughing hysterically, and want nothing more than to replace the aerodynamic projectile known as the neighbor'strashcan, andgo running into my house,pretending this exciting event never happened. Just as my hands touch the offending trash bin, the owners of said 100 gallon UFO suddenly materializeon theirfront steps. They are positively dumbstruck.

My response? I stop my hysterical laughing just long enough to screech, "You would HAVEto be sitting on your front porchtoday!!"Ihave noticed that my neighbors have, strangely,NOTbeen out in their yard to wave "hello" at me for several weeks now....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *Luvr of Rabbits and Polar Bears *~ You will probably like this one too....Get ready to laugh!
> 
> Luvr of WABBITS and Polar Bears thank you
> 
> Our poor beleaguered neighbors have to think I am totally INSANE, if they witnessed the car charger incident, because I already gave them a real show one day last month. I'm sure they are still talking about it....
> 
> I was heading toward ourhouse after a long day, when I noticed that Dave had not pulled his carvery farforward in our parking area. To make matters worse,our 100 gallon trash bin had been left, by our friendly neighborhood garbage collectors, blocking the end of our very narrow driveway. I was thinking hard, concentrating...how am I going to pull this big-as-a-boat-station-wagon in behind Dave? There's not much room, and the trash bin is making the space even smaller....
> 
> and WHAM!! I hit our NEIGHBOR'S empty 100 gallon trash bin, sending it flying through the air, with the greatest of ease, and landing just inches from my husband's parked car.
> 
> As I screech to a halt and jump out to retrieve the 100 gallon unidentified flying object, I am laughing hysterically, and want nothing more than to replace the aerodynamic projectile known as the neighbor'strashcan, andgo running into my house,pretending this exciting event never happened. Just as my hands touch the offending trash bin, the owners of said 100 gallon UFO suddenly materializeon theirfront steps. They are positively dumbstruck.
> 
> My response? I stop my hysterical laughing just long enough to screech, "You would HAVEto be sitting on your front porchtoday!!"Ihave noticed that my neighbors have, strangely,NOTbeen out in their yard to wave "hello" at me for several weeks now....


:laugh: Karen that was a good one. I laughed reading it outloud to my sister and she couldn't understand me. LOL

Think your neighbors are worried you might send something else flying in there direction so there keeping there distance.


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL wow what a story. Poor Karen, poor car charger. You two are such a lovely couple. How sweet! 
edit: wow I am behind reading your blog! I didn't even see page 21, hah!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> It was HIL - ARIOUS!! The cords attached to the battery were sticking out of the carhood, like two arms severed from their body. There was a big tire track through the crushed charger. Smashed to smithereens.
> 
> Dave called me a battery charger killer. I said, "Guilty as CHARGED."
> 
> He says, "Ohhh, that's a bad one." I said, "Sentence me to the ELECTRIC chair!"
> 
> He says, "How about I just give you a good thump, for making bad puns?" I said...nothing at all.


After meeting y'all - I knew you guys were as bad as our family about puns...but um...yeah...you guys are as bad as I thought you were. No wonder we enjoyed you two so much.

Dave - it could be worse. I once worked on the car and couldn't get the hood to stay down (there was a trick to it that Art knew but I didn't) - so I DUCT TAPED it shut - with a big X on it and the duct tape going down to the wheel wells...and drove the 20 miles home.

I wish you could've seen Art's face when I pulled in the driveway - this was way way back before the days of cell phones...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> After meeting y'all - I knew you guys were as bad as our family about puns...but um...yeah...you guys are as bad as I thought you were. No wonder we enjoyed you two so much.
> 
> Dave - it could be worse. I once worked on the car and couldn't get the hood to stay down (there was a trick to it that Art knew but I didn't) - so I DUCT TAPED it shut - with a big X on it and the duct tape going down to the wheel wells...and drove the 20 miles home.
> 
> I wish you could've seen Art's face when I pulled in the driveway - this was way way back before the days of cell phones...



:biggrin2:We all did seem like 4 peas in a pod. It was such a fun visit! I'm glad we have the miracle of modern technology~the internet~to keep our friendship going. Btw, don't forget to tell Art my puns....I know he'll love'em!

LOL about the duct taped hood...that is so AWESOME! Absolutely classic. "Necessity is the mother of invention..."


----------



## TinysMom

Well...you know what they say about duct tape...its like "the Force" from Star Wars..

It has a light side - and a dark side -and it holds the world together!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well...you know what they say about duct tape...its like "the Force" from Star Wars..
> 
> It has a light side - and a dark side -and it holds the world together!


Never knew duct tape had suchmetaphysical meaning.:shock:


----------



## myheart

In my Dad's world, it's either a sledge hammer or a roll of duct tape. Your choice as to what will fix the problem at hand... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## wabbitmom12

*myheart wrote: *


> In my Dad's world, it's either a *sledge hammer or a roll of duct tape*. Your choice as to what will fix the problem at hand... :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart


So the next time Dave is lipping off to me.....?


----------



## myheart

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In my Dad's world, it's either a *sledge hammer or a roll of duct tape*. Your choice as to what will fix the problem at hand... :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> So the next time Dave is lipping off to me.....?
Click to expand...

Ummmm..... duct tape???? :?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

wabbitmom12* wrote: *


> myheart* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In my Dad's world, it's either a *sledge hammer or a roll of duct tape*. Your choice as to what will fix the problem at hand... :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> So the next time Dave is lipping off to me.....?
Click to expand...

I have *NEVER* lipped off to my darling wife!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> wabbitmom12* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> myheart* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In my Dad's world, it's either a *sledge hammer or a roll of duct tape*. Your choice as to what will fix the problem at hand... :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> So the next time Dave is lipping off to me.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have *NEVER* lipped off to my darling wife!
Click to expand...

Is it just me - or does Dave's nose seem as big as Daisy's lately? Maybe it was growing in advance of that statement???


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Its been a wild week, I've been working an additional job after work 2-3 hours a night. Then taking care of the rabbits when I get home, etc, I've been exhausted. Leaving very little time to update about the buns.

Today, I spent a good portion of my day battling the leaves in my yard. I now have a pile of leaves 20 feet long, 6 feet wide and 5 feet high. Most of my trees have dropped their leaves, but my neighbors tree still has a good portion of its leave to land in my yard.

After I put away my weapons of war with the leaves, I came inside and rested. Karen went to her sisters with the kids to play mexican dominos and I stayed home, wasn't feel too well. Exhaustion will do that I think, that and eating a bunch of oreo's, chocolate cake at your mom's. I did have a nutritions fish sandwhich, fries and Cokefrom Burger King.

When I was done resting, I went and cleaned behind all the cages on the left side of the room. In order to do that I had to move said cages with buns inside into the center of the room. The buns were not amused by the temporary relocation or my cleaning efforts. Valvet in particular was not happy and Pudge showed her displeasure by tossing her litter box upside down. Nibbles and the rest on that side watched with great interest in what their hoomin was doing.

I have some very messy young ladies! I moved everything back and cleaned up after my clean up. I then watched the Notre Dame vs Pittsburgh game and became upset with ND and some ref calls. Turned that off and watch the disney channel. 

I took my insomnia meds and I can feel them kicking in so I better go to bed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am a bad bunny dad. Daisy (e-lop) got a nick in her ear. I went to fill water bottles and I usually let Daisy out while I do it. In part of her being the privilged bun and all, well I forgot I left Rudy's (frenchlop)door to his cage open also. Those two do not get along. I heard a commotion went in there and Rudy's in his cage defending his castle and Daisy trying to storm it. I don't think these two know the hundred years war is over.

Both are o.k.


----------



## LuvaBun

Awww. I guess that is a disadvantage of having such long ears!

You're not a bad Daddy, though. If bunnies are determined to get to each other, then they usually do!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tonight was a rather interesting evening. I had a late doctor's appointment and I had left my cell in the car. When I came out to the car I checked for any text's or voicemails. I had a text from my middle son Josh, one of his teachers wanted to talk to me, about rabbits.

I called and she was at a pet shop and wanted me to take a look at a bunny and help her pick out supplies. She had come over with her son, sometime ago to our house, looked at the herd and was trying to figure out what type of bun they wanted to get.

I met her at the pet shop and looked at the bun, a cute Hotot. I examined him/her as much as he/she would let me and he/she was well fed, in good healthand when he/she was in his cage he/she stretched out. The cage she was going to buy was a little on the small side, so I loaned her one of mine, for a few months until they could get all the materials for a NIC cage. I also loaned her a few other items to help them out.

I always like to help people new to bunny's get started. The little guy/gal will be a great addition to their family.


----------



## Torchster

Awww Wabbitdad...yer such a nice guy! And to think, Wabbitmom12 was going to use duct tape on you. Naughty girl! No Crasins for her, one week.

By the way...Wabbitmom12, she is number 12? Did the rabbits eat the first eleven or were the first eleven allergic? Just wondering


----------



## Fancy77

Dave u r a great guy I dont care what Karen says... lmao


----------



## Torchster

:yeahthat:

What she said!

Well, that didn't work out so well.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Torchster wrote: *


> Awww Wabbitdad...yer such a nice guy! And to think, Wabbitmom12 was going to use duct tape on you. Naughty girl! No Crasins for her, one week.
> 
> By the way...Wabbitmom12, she is number 12? Did the rabbits eat the first eleven or were the first eleven allergic? Just wondering



:grumpy:Hey!

:humour: Actually, at one time we had an even dozen...when Dave first joined the forum. So he was Wabbitdad12. A couple of months later, I joined the party as Wabbitmom12. We tried to get our daughter to be Wabbitsis12...but she went with Xeblic instead!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Last night I got home late from work and went right to taking care of the bunny's. I let Tiny out while I filled up water bottles. When I was done with that Miss Daisy was banging her cage door letting me know that she was displeased that I let one of the peasants out before her.

I let her out while I checked everyone's food and filled them where needed. When I had let her out she bolted right for the litter box I have in the room. She sat in there and took care of business,got out and binkied and explored the room. I looked over again and she was digging in the litter box tossing about half of it onto the floor and the other half into Baby's cage. I heard scratch, scratch, toss of litter and then a nethie grunt as the big bully kicked sand or in this case wood litter in her face. I shouted at Daisy to stop and got a look of why?

I picked her up and got her out of the litter box, I then laid on the floor with her. She came over to me nose to nose, got some nose rubsand then did a series of binkies, now who could stay mad after that.


----------



## Torchster

Wabbitmom12?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Torchster wrote: *


> Wabbitmom12?


lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A couple of days ago, I mentioned Daisy's destruction of the litter box I keep in the bunny room for them to use when they are out. Well here are pre and post pictures of the destruction.

What it looks normally.







This is what it looked like after Daisy rearranged things.











Tonight I took a few pictures of Velvet. She finished a molt, not too long ago and she has this patch of fur growing in that is darker then the rest. This has happened one time before.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

lol at Daisy reno


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Saturday afternoon Karen went out to lunch and then to Krogers. I tell ya, can you think of a better date?

Anyway while shopping they had Kale on sale. A little while ago, I went in and gave it to the bunny's and it was a hit. A couple of them who are not big greens eaters, like it.

I just not realized what time it is and I need to get my middle aged butt in bed, so goodnight!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The bunny's are pretty understanding on the weekends when I don't get in there at 630am to feed and water them. Some how they know when weekends are and that those are the days I sleep in. 

This morning I went in to take care of them and let Daisy out, she's the PB (privileged bun), and she was good for a few minutes then she repeated the kick all the litter out of the litter pan in the corner thing again. This time she adjusted her aim and instead of kicking it all towards Baby's cage she directed it all (using a dual kick method, dig some out with the front paws and use the rear to project it farther) to the center of the bunny room. 

When I shouted at her to stop, she looked at me, did a couple of binkies, I went awww so cute and she knew she was out of trouble. That rabbit has me wrapped around her paw.

She was running between my legs this morning and following me around the room. Daisy would pull on my pant leg or stand up agains my leg to let me know "Don't forget the nose rubs!" She is do darn cute!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> That rabbit has me wrapped around her paw.


Oh Boy...that is what everyone says about Nyx and me....she does things I'd normally discipline for - and gets away with them because I'm so busy laughing or taking a picture.

How is it that those heart bunnies can do that to us???


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That rabbit has me wrapped around her paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy...that is what everyone says about Nyx and me....she does things I'd normally discipline for - and gets away with them because I'm so busy laughing or taking a picture.
> 
> How is it that those heart bunnies can do that to us???
Click to expand...



Hahaha not me. I don't tolerate certain things at all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That rabbit has me wrapped around her paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy...that is what everyone says about Nyx and me....she does things I'd normally discipline for - and gets away with them because I'm so busy laughing or taking a picture.
> 
> How is it that those heart bunnies can do that to us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha not me. I don't tolerate certain things at all.
Click to expand...

Well I am push over for pretty eyes!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That rabbit has me wrapped around her paw.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy...that is what everyone says about Nyx and me....she does things I'd normally discipline for - and gets away with them because I'm so busy laughing or taking a picture.
> 
> How is it that those heart bunnies can do that to us???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha not me. I don't tolerate certain things at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am push over for pretty eyes!
Click to expand...

Haha suckers.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

O.k. at this point if Daisy were to ask me to buy her a car I probably would. :inlove:

When I gather water bottles, she follows me around the room, when I feed the herd she follows me around. I was laying on the floor and she wasn't really grunting but she was making some noise as she went around be under my legs and back up to my head for nose rubs.

Now on a different note, as I was laying on the floor, Titan was getting a drink from his water bottle. When he was done, I heard a sound that sounded like he was swishing his teeth with the water. I have never heard any of my rabbits make that noise, has anyone else?

I promised them greens and so I gave them some and found that a few like the whole Kale stem and all and others eat the leaf and leave the stem. So afterwards I had to pick up some stems from the cages.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> O.k. at this point if Daisy were to ask me to buy her a car I probably would. :inlove:


Well - I did better than that then...I told Nyx she had to get her learner's permit first.

I've noticed her eyeing Eric's car which is currently a lawn ornament on our back yard till Art gets it fixed. I explained to her that it wasn't the right color for her...

Seriously though - Nyx has started to do something very strange. She whimpers...a LOT.

I was thinking it was because she wants to breed and the boys are out playing - but I'm wondering if it is just because she wants to be out and she is whimpering because someone else is out.

Are either of her parents "talkers"? 

She whimpers loud enough that Robin and Art were hearing it over the air conditioner and she'll whimper for half an hour or so at a time....

She's always trying to get out when she whimpers though..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Her momma whimpers sometimes.


----------



## TinysMom

PHEW! That makes me feel better then....

I'm waiting for her to start TALKING to me - or talking back to me I should say.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Today was a good thanksgiving, it was just the four of us as my son Jeff is in Texas until mid December. Karen made a very juicy tasty turkey, chocolate and pumpkin pies,mashed potato's, gravyand my daughter made some very nice dinner rolls.

After I was rested up I took care of the bunny's and Daisy was being, well Daisy. I went to leave the bunny room, she was on the far side from the gate, when I went to close it she was right on my heels. I set the water bottles down in the bathroom and tried to heard her back to the bunny room. I am sure I am not thefirst to discover this, but e-lops only listen or do things when they want to. I followed her into our bedroom, out of our bedroom, down the hall, around the living room, behind the Wii, through the dining room, back into our bedroom (narrowly avoided her tour behind the headboard), through the bathroom, back into the dining room, back down the hallway, almost into the bunny room, back down the hallway, (daughter responds to my call for help), back down the hallway and with the two of us blocking her path down the hallway, she returns to the bunny room. Glances back to give me the disapproving bunny glare and into her cage.

Had to cut short my gluttony at 9pm, I am having some blood tests Friday morning, so I will be heating up left overs as soon as I get home from the doctors. I did score some points with Karen Friday night. I came home from a 10 1/2 hour day, was very tired but on my own volunteered to cleaned the kitchen so she could cook the turkey. Now can anyone tell me where you women keep these points socan check and see how manyI have? and how do we men redeem these points? Karen keeps telling me Iscored points but won't give me any more info.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> Now can anyone tell me where you women keep these points socan check and see how manyI have? and how do we men redeem these points? Karen keeps telling me Iscored points but won't give me any more info.


I'm sure that scoring those points only brought you back out of the negative column again and up to "0"....

Besides - it sounds like you lost MORE points with Daisy...so you're in the hole again.

Don't worry though- at the start of every month the totals roll back to *-10* and you get to start all over again to try and earn points with us...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Now can anyone tell me where you women keep these points socan check and see how manyI have? and how do we men redeem these points? Karen keeps telling me Iscored points but won't give me any more info.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that scoring those points only brought you back out of the negative column again and up to "0"....
> 
> Besides - it sounds like you lost MORE points with Daisy...so you're in the hole again.
> 
> Don't worry though- at the start of every month the totals roll back to *-10* and you get to start all over again to try and earn points with us...
Click to expand...

ullhair:


----------



## Torchster

Its just -10??? I thought that it was more like -100 and the rest was daily?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Today I went out to get some rabbit supplies, puppy training pads, craisins, litter and rabbit food. When I got to the farm supply store to get the food and litter, I was told, I also good get my free bag. They have a program where you get every tenth bag free. So instead of coming home with 50 pounds, I came home with 100 pounds plus 40 lbs of litter.

When I pulled in one of the members of the rabbit club was walking out and when I was walking out of the feed store another rabbit club member stopped in. So instead of the guy going back 3 times to get the rabbit food, we quickly totaled the bags needed. Between the three of us, we got 400 pounds of rabbit food. With the free bag, I now have two months of food for my rabbits and the bale of hay I got a couple of weeks ago, 4 months of hay.

Last night my son wanted to take some pictures of the rabbits using his new Canon Digital Lens Reflex camera. Hey great I thought, its always hard to capture bunny binkies with the point and shoot I have. He came into the bunny room and I let out Daisy who is always full of binkies. She came over and sniffed him, hopped around him butdidn't do a thing. O.k. so I put her back and decide I could use some pictures of Titan. So I opened his cage and normally he comes right out and hops around. Took one look of my son and stayed in his cage. It was like, hey dad, who's the other guy?

I will have to just hope I get lucky with my point and shoot camera when it comes to Daisy binkies. Tomorrow when I clean cages I will have to get one of Mr. Titan.


----------



## TinysMom

We definitely need pictures of Titan...I'm dying to see how large he is.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well here are some pictures of Titan and Pudge taken Saturday night.

Ladies first so here's Pudge my Mini Lop.

















Now here is some of Mr. Titan. The width of the laundry basket is 22 1/2 inches. Just to give you an idea on his size.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I've noticed for a while that Rudy my french lop ears have always been dark in color, but over the past six months he's been getting white around the edges. Sort of reminds me of my dogs when they got older, like gray hairs.

Has anyone else noticed this on their rabbits before?


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I've noticed for a while that Rudy my french lop ears have always been dark in color, but over the past six months he's been getting white around the edges. Sort of reminds me of my dogs when they got older, like gray hairs.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this on their rabbits before?


When Pernod was here, I noticed she had some grey hairs coming in on her Dutchie black patches

Jan


----------



## Torchster

Methinks Pudge wants to come visit. She is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was cleaning bunny cages, fun after working 12 hours, and decided to let some of the girls out. I had Skippery (black lionhead), Baby (nethie himalyan), Nibbles (black holland lop), Moo Moo (Hotot mix), Oreo (dutch mix) and Blueberry (blue mini rex).

The only ones that moved around were Baby, Nibbles a little and Blueberry. They all went to a corner of the room or hopped in and out of their cage. Daisy was very mad at me for not letting her out. She's not to nice to other buns so she comes out only by herself. 

Titan is very patient boy on cage cleaning nights. When I got to his cage he waited until I put all the girls back in their cages. When I was done with that he started to bang his door to get out though. I opened his cage, he took his obligatory nose rubs, and then he was out to have his fun time.

I did find a flea on Daisy they other day, which I quickly removed, it was on her ear. I vacuum the bunny room every other day and I haven't seen any fleas on any of the other buns. I think the flea came in on my pajama's because I was around the dogs just before then. But to make sure I salted down the carpet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I wish I had my camera with me, yesterday. I went in to check on the bunny's and got a few of them out to play. Daisy was not thrilled that she wasn't invited, but I let her out after the other girls were put away.I keep a stack of old phone books, behind the food, for the bunny's to shred in their cages or when they are out for play time. Daisy hopped over there and I heard her shredding and Velvet startled her. Out hops Daisy with one of her big ears over the front of her face. You couldn't see her eyes, nose just this huge ear.


----------



## myheart

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *I wish I had my camera with me, yesterday.* I went in to check on the bunny's and got a few of them out to play. Daisy was not thrilled that she wasn't invited, but I let her out after the other girls were put away.I keep a stack of old phone books, behind the food, for the bunny's to shred in their cages or when they are out for play time. Daisy hopped over there and I heard her shredding and Velvet startled her. Out hops Daisy with one of her big ears over the front of her face. *You couldn't see her eyes, nose just this huge ear.*



I wish you had your camera also. It's those moments when the only way to get the cuteness-point across is with pictures. Otherwise, folks just won't understand how awesome the moment was. 

myheart


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Can't resist a face like this either:


Awww--- these are GREAT pics! Look at that expression! 

You have a beautiful bunny-family! & Titan looks huge! Must be fun having such a big bunny


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks, they do cheer me up quite often.

I am partial to the bigger bunny's, but as my wife will attest to, I haven't met a bunny I didn't like. My herd consists of Netherland dwarfs to the Flemish Giants.


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Neat!! Do the dwarfs & giants get along alright? The big ones don't bop the little ones on the head or anything, do they?  

I have preferred breeds, but I haven't met a bunny I didn't like either!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have a lionhead buck Carmal who tries to dominate Titan and a nethie himalyan that thinks she's in charge and so does my blue flemmie doe so those two don't get along. For the most part the flemmies are so laid back that they get along with just about all the bunny's.

Well we started the countdown, Titan and Sweetie our two black flemmies had a date and if she is pregnant she will be due around January 9th. The whole thing reminded me of the Pepe LaPew cartoon where he chases after the cat he thinks is a skunk. Titan came out of his cage and I opened the door to Sweetie's cage. He took to steps towards her and she zoomed across the room, then he take a couple of steps towards her in her new location, over and over. It went on for about 5 minutes before she consented. Now we just wait, she has been a very good mom with her past litters.

Daisy this morning, e-lops are too smart for their own good, discovered how to open the gate to the bunny room and disappear down the hallway to the living room. She finds the living room much more exciting because there are so many places she get get herself into trouble.

I have recently discovered my REW nethie prefers Kale and Romaine over everthing else. I bought some green lettuce at Walmart and he won't eat it. The other buns love it, but Tiny evidently has his preferences.


----------



## hln917

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thanks, they do cheer me up quite often.


Admit it- they are all pure entertainment! All my bad days are gone once that furry little face come into view.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I did find a flea on Daisy they other day, which I quickly removed, it was on her ear.


Oh noes! You are dealing with fleas too? While I haven't found any on the bunnies - and haven't really noticed them scratching - The Dog and The Cat both became afflicted a month or so ago. (This, of course, followed hot on the heels of my sister announcing, "Oh, Lassie (her dog) has fleas...I took her to the vet to be treated"; not pointing fingers or anything, but :foreheadsmack:.)

About a month after my sister's hairy hound became host to an insectorium of unwanted, sproinging guests, Kaya (aka 'The Dog') began scratching up a storm. So on her annual vet check I mentioned that I was certain she had fleas, whereupon the vet got down on her hands and knees and literally buried her nose in The Dog's fur. (This, of course, led me to wonder if she was truly adept at smelling fleas in a dog's coat, as opposed to actually _looking _for them.) After several moments of Kaya-sniffing, the vet stood up and announced that there was no sign of a flea to be found, and thus no meds were prescribed. A week later, The Dog, whose newly-found bloodsucking friends had probably grown to the Nth degree in numbers, was now scratching uncontrollably. Even in the midst of the most important conversation with her, these little back-biters were interrupting. 

"Hey mom"....scratchscratchscratch... "can we go"...scratchscratchscratch... "out for"...scratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratch... "a w.."scratchscratchscratch... "a wal..."scratchscratchscratch... "a wal..."scratchscratchscratch.scratchscratchscratch... "a wal... "scratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratch... "ARGHHHH!!!!...A WALK!!!!!!!"

*scratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratchscratch*

So off I went to the vet again, this time insisting she provide me with enough napalm-based flea exterminant to wipe out an entire city of the little buggers. (Not that there's anything wrong with fleas, per se...but when you see them constructing condos on your animals with neon signs advertising "Opening soon: Fleatop Flats...chiggers and ticks welcome" you know you've got a problem.

Anyway, I left the clinic that day armed to the teeth with Advantage for dogs. Advantage for cats. And probably Advantage for everything in-between. Anyone residing within these four walls were treated with the obligatory drops between the shoulder blades, and all rugs, etc., were also napalmed and groomed.

Next round of treatment begins in one more week; let the battle begin.

*Ding ding ding!*





P.S. Yofi says:

"Moar Miss Daisy pics PLEEZ!!!!"


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Well we started the countdown, Titan and Sweetie our two black flemmies had a date and if she is pregnant she will be due around January 9th. The whole thing reminded me of the Pepe LaPew cartoon where he chases after the cat he thinks is a skunk. Titan came out of his cage and I opened the door to Sweetie's cage. He took to steps towards her and she zoomed across the room, then he take a couple of steps towards her in her new location, over and over. It went on for about 5 minutes before she consented. Now we just wait, she has been a very good mom with her past litters.


This is soooo cool - I'm very excited. 

By the way - Nyx weighed in today (we think - she was fighting us the whole time) at 14 pounds and 10 ounces. Not bad for a 6 month and couple day old flemmie.

The hilarious part came later when I was watching something on the computer- she went and sat down on the scales (on the floor) herself and started grooming herself. She sat there for several minutes and just stared at me (I pretended to ignore her).

I love her dearly - but she's a total brat.


----------



## Torchster

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Well we started the countdown, Titan and Sweetie our two black flemmies had a date and if she is pregnant she will be due around January 9th.Â  The whole thing reminded me of the Pepe LaPew cartoon where he chases after the cat he thinks is a skunk.Â  Titan came out of his cage and I opened the door to Sweetie's cage.Â  He took to steps towards her and she zoomed across the room, then he take a couple of steps towards her in her new location, over and over.Â  It went on for about 5 minutes before she consented.Â  Now we just wait, she has been a very good mom with her past litters.



I have to wonder if that reminded Wabbitmom of anything???:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Daisy heard that Yofi wanted some pictures she was happy to let me take some. So here is Miss Daisy.



























Here are a couple of me and Miss Sweetie
















Here a couple of Miss Velvet





















My wife and son were taking pictures of Velvet and I finally had to ask them to stop. I was getting blinded by the flashes.


Finally, our Christmas tree, pre and post decoration.











Daisy has discovered how to open the bunny gate now. I heard a commotion while I was filling water bottles this morning, then silence, followed by a brown and white blur down the hallway.


----------



## LuvaBun

Uh-oh! There go the shoe laces!!!

Those pics of Velvet sitting on your lap are priceless 

Jan


----------



## silvermoon

Oh my gosh, your rabbits are so big! Fluffy won't let me cuddle her like that either. Maybe someday though. Great photos!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

A couple of weeks ago I had to get a new HEPA filter for the vacuum I use in the bunny room. It came in a small plastic box that you could close back up. I decided to take a cat ball that was in Daisy's cage and put in the plastic box and see if she would play with it. She loves it, she nudges it around her cage a lot.

Last night I sat in the bunny room after cleaning cages, filling water bottles and food dishes. I opened Sweeties cage and she came out. She stayed down by my feet while giving me this look of "I don't know about this guy" look. Sweetie dida few binkies and checked out that end of the bunny room.

After a while she hopped past me to check out the bunny gate, then she turned around and put her head down for some pets. I petted her until my arm got tired. She let me rest my arm and then nudged me for some more.

I asked her if she had any babies inside her, but she wouldn't talk about it.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi sez:

"Miss Daisy!!!! Woooohooo!" (with a big grin on his silly clown-bun face). Good thing Miss Anna can't read, or he'd be paying BIGTIME. 

I love those new pics of Daisy...especially with her wonky, 'in-her-face' ears! Yofi's will do that every once in a while too...but it looks like Daisy is sporting even longer, more graceful headflaps than the Yofster. She's such a gorgeous bunny(!); and as it sounds, every bit a true English lop complete with those inquisitive, always-in-trouble _somewhere _traits. 


And when I came to pics like this one, I had to say to myself, "Look away...look away!"




*
*


>


Along with English lops, flemmies really do hold a soft spot in my heart. And toss in a _blue_ flemmie...well, that's just downright blackmail! I must resist wanting a flemmie...must resist....

Someday, though....


----------



## hln917

Boy does Ms. Velvet look spoiled! I wish my buns would let me cuddle with them like that!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Torchster wrote: *


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we started the countdown, Titan and Sweetie our two black flemmies had a date and if she is pregnant she will be due around January 9th. The whole thing reminded me of the Pepe LaPew cartoon where he chases after the cat he thinks is a skunk. Titan came out of his cage and I opened the door to Sweetie's cage. He took to steps towards her and she zoomed across the room, then he take a couple of steps towards her in her new location, over and over. It went on for about 5 minutes before she consented. Now we just wait, she has been a very good mom with her past litters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wonder if that reminded Wabbitmom of anything???:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Why yes, I toohave been chased around by a black-and-white-haired casanova crooning, "'ello, Babee...how 'bout a det?"


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]:great::great::great::great:

:roflmao:
[/align]


----------



## Torchster

LOL!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I thought I would update my blog. The bunny's are doing great. Miss Sweetie is more affectionate then normal, wants pets and loving all the time. Normally she is ok give a few now leave me alone.

Moo Moo (hotot mix doe) who we rescued because her previous owners said she was mean. Is a very sweet and loveable bun. She is also one of my messiest bunny's too. She likes her post office box house with custom nibbled out doors and windows.

Nibbles (black holland lop doe) and Skippery (black lionhead doe) are doing great, thedynamic duo are always groomin each other through the bars and laying next to each other. Can't seperate them, but you also can't put them in the same cage together either.

Miss Duchess (black and white dutch doe)had a poopie butt, so she got a bunny butt bath the other night, followed by lots of snuggling in a towel until she was good and dried off. She really enjoyed getting all that attention my the mommy slave.

Baby (nethie himalayan doe) has got the perfect pear shaped body. Narrow around the head and round around the hind quarters. She is doing good and loves her little foray's out into the bunny room. She likes to come out of her cage, investigate, check things out and then dash back into her cage and do it all over again.

Miss Velvet (blue flemish giant doe)is being her normal self. Doesn't like it when you open her cage door, but wants to be petted immediately once you do. She has been enjoying being held a lot and being tranced on her back.

Miss Pudge (black and white mini lop doe) has been a silly girl, I put hay in her hay feeder and she pulls it all out and then lays on top of it. Now all the buns are indoor buns so its not like she is cold and is doing it for warmth. She has been demanding nose rubs and pets in the mornings and evenings when she gets her food.

Titan (black flemish buck)is getting bigger and bigger every day I swear. He has got to be one of the biggest black flemmie bucks I have ever seen. If Sweetie is preggers, any bucks will be huge!

Rudy, (aghouti french lop buck) is being a good boy. He too has been pulling all the hay from his hay bin and stuffing it in the corner of his cage along with some fur. I've decided to stop filling his hay bin until he eats some of the pile he has in his cage.

Oreo (dutch/satin mix doe) is sweet as ever. She has been coming to her cage door more for lovin and pets. She has even let me pick her up more and snuggles when I bring her out to the living room and watch tv.

Miss Sweetie (black flemish doe) is just like her name a real sweetie. She normally likes some attention and will snuggle with you once she can be coaxed out of her cage. Lately, she has been wanting a lot of attention and is enjoy pets and all the lovin you want to giver her. This is the way she was when she was preggers last time, so I am hoping!

Tiny (REW nethie buck)bun is being a real character. Being a nethie he doesn't know he is the smallest bun in the herd and will let the other bucks know it too. He is really sweet and enjoys being petted and his time out when its cage cleaning day.

Blueberry (blue mini rexdoe)is finally mellowing out aftertwo years. She will not whimper when you pet her and likes being held more. Still very inquisitive bunny too.

Then there is Miss Daisy (e-lop)the diva of the herd. She is the most spoiled, she gets (demands) out in the morning feeding time and evening. Daisy does things her way and you just better be prepared to do what she wants. She is a speedy bun, as she can be across the bunny room and when I open the bunny gate be through the gate and into the living room in the blink of an eye. She has also stolen my heart. Daisy is not much for being held, but she does like her very extended nose rubs after she is done hopping and doingbinkies.


This pics if you haven't guessed are all of Miss Daisy Mae.
I wasn't doing a thing, really I just chased the dog out from under the tree.






Hide, I've been seen.







Really, the dog was under the tree messin with the presents.







I am just putting this back after the dog, moved it, hmm do I smell craisins?







No doggie here


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I forgot to mention that my son Jeff was home for Christmas but had to leave to return to his unit tonight. We enjoyed, spending Christmas with him.

My middle boy Josh officially turned 18 yesterday. Doesn't seem like it was that long ago when I was putting on my uniform and told my wife I really didn't want to go to work and her saying you better call the Colonel and tell him you won't be in, calling the neighbors to see if they could come over and watch my oldest and taking Karen to the hospital.

Been taking so many pictures of Miss Daisy, I need to get some new ones of the rest of the herd. 

Despite cleaning cages every other day, they are worth it. Nothing like one of them sticking the head out for some lovin to make me smile or go aww. My wife and son Josh were having a talk about various things, my daughter was playing Rock Band 2 on the Wii (I am trying to play the drums and discovering I have less rhythm then I thought) so I went to the bunny room and did some snuggling with Sweetie. 

We had a good Christmas, the 23rd is when we do our Christmas and since Jeff wasn't in town yet, it was just Karen, I, Kristin, Josh and his girlfriend Cally. We go out to Applebee's for dinner come home and open gifts, talk and watch a Christmas movie. Nothing special, but Josh's girlfriend said it was the best Christmas she's had in a long time. Karen always manages to get the girlfriends really nice gifts.

Christmas eve I awoke to the sound of the pitter patter of rain drops. I walked over to the patio window to look out and felt my foot step in something cold and wet. The ice on my roof backed up the water so it was coming in around the top of the frame. I put some towels down and a couple of large bowls to catch the remaining drips and moved the computer out of the way too.

Christmas eve is my in-laws Christmas. Great people, couldn't have gotten a better mother and father in-law. My mother in-law always overspends on everyone. Had a good meal, watched the kids open their presents and then the rest of us 18 and older go upstairs and open ours. Had a great time, it was even more fun when we went to leave. It had been raining all day, melting the snow and when we left it had started to freeze. I had to have my son Josh come out and push me. Started going down the driveway and couldn't stop, slid into the street, despite being loaded down with presents, once we got to the main roads it was o.k. 

Christmas is my family's Christmas. My brother usually has it at his house because he added onto it a few years ago and has more room to host it then my parents house. We all had a great time, my son Jeff was there and his girlfriend came too. I am going to get a great daughter in law one of these days. My neice's daughter loves Jeff and this year didn't seem to mind his girlfriend being there. Another day of good food and fun.

Yesterday was Josh's birthday. We took him to his favorite Italian restaurant for lunch and invited aunts, uncles and cousins along. Karen and I have always kept his birthday separate from Christmas. No gifts are to be given in Christmas wrapping paper. He got some really nice gifts and Karen surprised him with a small flat screen tv for his room. One of those, black Friday sales she went to. Josh's girlfriend came over after she got off of work and it was a nice evening.

I finished the evening off by playing a couple of hours of the Wii game Rabbids Go Home. My Christmas present from my in-laws, like I said good people.


----------



## Bassetluv

Belated Merry Christmas, Karen and Dave! It sounds like you and your family had a wonderful time, surrounded by family.  I'm so glad your son was able to make it home! Your weather also sounds very much like it was here...cold, wet, sloppy snow and slush. We had freezing rain that started off with a whimper on Christmas night, and by Boxing Day (the 26th) was causing all-out mayhem on the streets. My son and his girlfriend arrived late on the 22nd and had to leave in the early afternoon of the 26th; short visit but I was so grateful they could get here.

May you both have enjoy the upcoming New Year's, and may 2010 be both prosperous and wonderful for you and your family! 

Di, Yofi, Anna, Kaya, and Fritz


----------



## hln917

Merry Christmas! You are very fortunate to have a great family and in-laws!

Thank you and your son for serving!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thank you, I am very proud of him too.

Well here is a link to my newblog Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd


----------

